# Limbaugh gets Fluke(d) again



## Star

. 
Ever since Limbaugh insulted Sandra Fluke not once, not twice, not... but over and over and over again -- consumers have been telling Limbaugh's sponsors to dump that bitch. Recently a couple more sponsors tossed Limbaugh to the curb; 

Statement from Food Lion - _"Thank you for contacting Food Lion. We are pleased to have the opportunity to respond."_

_I have researched and been advised that this was out of our control and we have told WBT to never let it happen again. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention._
_Again, thank you for contacting Food Lion." _



Statement from Bojangles - _Thank you for your comment about our advertisements on The Rush Limbaugh Show. Respect for people of all genders, origins and beliefs is a core principle at Bojangles', and we would never knowingly participate in anything that could be considered offensive. When we buy radio advertising, we often do not select specific programming and have no knowledge of when our commercials will run  which was the case with ads that have run on the program in question. A number of our loyal guests have told us they were offended by some of the content on the program in recent weeks. We have looked into that content, and as a result we have taken the steps necessary to ensure our ads do not run on this program indefinitely. We hope youll continue to enjoy our chicken and biscuits, and we look forward to seeing you at Bojangles' again soon._


_Sincerely,_
_The Bojangles' Team_

.


----------



## theHawk

Oh Gawd the libtards are still butthurt over the Slut being called a slut.

Funny how they've been howling for boycotts of Rush all this time, yet he is still there.


----------



## Toro

Here's still here, just on 40 less stations.


----------



## Surfer

Rush will be fine. He speaks the truth and the liberals hyperventilate. Nothing new here, folks.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Star said:


> .
> Ever since Limbaugh insulted Sandra Fluke not once, not twice, not... but over and over and over again -- consumers have been telling Limbaugh's sponsors to dump that bitch. Recently a couple more sponsors tossed Limbaugh to the curb;
> 
> Statement from Food Lion - _"Thank you for contacting Food Lion. We are pleased to have the opportunity to respond."_
> 
> _I have researched and been advised that this was out of our control and we have told WBT to never let it happen again. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention._
> _Again, thank you for contacting Food Lion." _
> 
> 
> 
> Statement from Bojangles - _Thank you for your comment about our advertisements on The Rush Limbaugh Show. Respect for people of all genders, origins and beliefs is a core principle at Bojangles', and we would never knowingly participate in anything that could be considered offensive. When we buy radio advertising, we often do not select specific programming and have no knowledge of when our commercials will run  which was the case with ads that have run on the program in question. A number of our loyal guests have told us they were offended by some of the content on the program in recent weeks. We have looked into that content, and as a result we have taken the steps necessary to ensure our ads do not run on this program indefinitely. We hope youll continue to enjoy our chicken and biscuits, and we look forward to seeing you at Bojangles' again soon._
> 
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _The Bojangles' Team_
> 
> .



Why can't you people be honest?

Neither of those you listed stated that were pulling their advertising. And Wikipedia? Really?


----------



## PredFan

What is this like the 3,024,834,087,560,348th time liberals have predicted the demise of the Rush Limbaugh radio show?

Bunch of left wing idiots if you'll pardon the redundancy.


----------



## Sallow

Rush ain't going anywhere.

He's the head of the GOP and conservatives in general.

The Koch brothers are backing him. He could lose more money then the Conservatives lost during the Bush administration and still get backing.


----------



## martybegan

PredFan said:


> What is this like the 3,024,834,087,560,348th time liberals have predicted the demise of the Rush Limbaugh radio show?
> 
> Bunch of left wing idiots if you'll pardon the redundancy.



Rush is DOOOOOMED DOOOOMED I tell ya. If I wanted to listen to some Manly talk radio I'd check out the Rachel Maddow show. 


/sarcasm.


----------



## G.T.

The other day he was saying something about a poll and that women in said poll favored Obama - so he went into how women are intimidated by guys like his (Rush's) confidence, and intimidated by his telling it like it is. 

I catch his program once in a blue while I'm rocking a short trip mid day. Over time, he seems more and more misogynist.


----------



## Sallow

G.T. said:


> The other day he was saying something about a poll and that women in said poll favored Obama - so he went into how women are intimidated by guys like his (Rush's) confidence, and intimidated by his telling it like it is.
> 
> I catch his program once in a blue while I'm rocking a short trip mid day. Over time, he seems more and more misogynist.



He's on trophy wife number four, I think. She's like only 33 years younger than him and I am betting once he starts dippin into the Oxycotin again, and stops taking viagra..that marriage will be done.

But it's telling that a criminal druggie like Rush is the head of Conservatives.

And he doesn't even know the difference between the Declaration of Independence and The United States Constitution.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

When I compare the main conservative radio personality Rush Limbaugh to the liberal's main proud radio personality, I have to ask:

who is the main liberal radio personality again?

I mean, sure:  the libs have almost ALL of the main stream media's news anchors and "reporters" [sic] (i.e., their new readers) on the left side.   But, that's just the old propaganda outlets.

Yet libs, like the author of the blithering blathering OP, do tend to hyperventilate that conservative talk radio is a success.

They worry about having ANY competing thoughts being disseminated.  Their need for group think and rigid orthodoxy is disturbing.

Bad news for the lunatic libs who tend to oppose alternative views being tolerated:  Rush Limbaugh isn't going anywhere.  If the ABC radio network and the syndicate that puts out the Rush radio show allows him and his EIB network to move on, then move on Rush will.  He won't go away, he'll just start up on different outlets: that's only going to give Rush a wider audience in the long run.

The orchestrated effort of the leftist wannabe censors will not succeed.  

Like him or not, Rush offers something the leftist radio talking heads could never provide:  informative and entertaining radio.


----------



## PredFan

What's it been, almost 30 years of left wing butt hurt over this guy?

That's why I listen to him. He drives the lefties to soil their panties.


----------



## martybegan

PredFan said:


> What's it been, almost 30 years of left wing butt hurt over this guy?
> 
> That's why I listen to him. He drives the lefties to soil their panties.



I dont listen to talk radio (except sports) in general, but the panty twisting he causes in progressives makes me lol. 


Not sure if Palin lib-rage or Limbaugh lib-rage is funnier.


----------



## PredFan

There is a left wing nut ambulance chaser here in Orlando by the name of John Morgan. He's a rich 1%er and major paracite who loves obama so much that he hosted a $30,000 a plate fundraiser at his spacious palace here.

This guy, this left wing nut dirt bag, advertises during the Rush Limbaugh radio show.

I have to point and laugh my ass off at you nutcases.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

PredFan said:


> What is this like the 3,024,834,087,560,348th time liberals have predicted the demise of the Rush Limbaugh radio show?
> 
> Bunch of left wing idiots if you'll pardon the redundancy.



No, that's the amount of tax payer money the pubs have wasted in their phony "repeal ObamaCare" dog and pony act.

Don't worry about old lardass. As was already pointed out, he's the boss of the pub party and backed by the cock bros.


----------



## thanatos144

I don't think libs realize hiw often Rush manipulates them into crying about how mean he is lol


----------



## martybegan

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this like the 3,024,834,087,560,348th time liberals have predicted the demise of the Rush Limbaugh radio show?
> 
> Bunch of left wing idiots if you'll pardon the redundancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's the amount of tax payer money the pubs have wasted in their phony "repeal ObamaCare" dog and pony act.
> 
> Don't worry about old lardass. As was already pointed out, he's the boss of the pub party and backed by the cock bros.
Click to expand...


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this like the 3,024,834,087,560,348th time liberals have predicted the demise of the Rush Limbaugh radio show?
> 
> Bunch of left wing idiots if you'll pardon the redundancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's the amount of tax payer money the pubs have wasted in their phony "repeal ObamaCare" dog and pony act.
> 
> Don't worry about old lardass. As was already pointed out, he's the boss of the pub party and backed by the cock bros.
Click to expand...


^ another bullshit talking pointless from the leftists.

Even a total bubbling imbecile like the always dishonest Muddly Dullwit has to see that Rush is anything BUT the boss of the GOP.

If Rush was the boss of the GOP, it would not be such a panty waist organization consisting of pale weak-willed liberal Democrat lite motherfuckers.


----------



## AquaAthena

Surfer said:


> Rush will be fine. He speaks the truth and the liberals hyperventilate. Nothing new here, folks.



Yes, he refuses to go PC and the left really fears that. Rush has been in the truth about government shenanigans for 25 years and his future looks bright. He can pick and choose his destiny.


----------



## blastoff

Only an uniformed low information idiot would ever claim Rush is the head of the GOP.   He's been kicking them, the RNC, and alleged Republicans' in their asses for a long time.  

But keep it up as the whole low info nation will surely swallow it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The only way Rush would go off the air is if he adotped all the Liberal talking points


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> There is a left wing nut ambulance chaser here in Orlando by the name of John Morgan. He's a rich 1%er and major paracite who loves obama so much that he hosted a $30,000 a plate fundraiser at his spacious palace here.
> 
> This guy, this left wing nut dirt bag, advertises during the Rush Limbaugh radio show.
> 
> I have to point and laugh my ass off at you nutcases.



Thank you.  This is a perfect illustration of the fallacy some of you clowns addict yourself to, i.e. that ratings measure some kind of assent.

Of course, they don't; they measure _attention_, i.e. how many ears are available to the advertiser.  That many of y'all don't seem to grasp this is sickeningly evident every time you start crowing about Lush Rimjob's ratings as if they're some kind of award.


----------



## PredFan

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this like the 3,024,834,087,560,348th time liberals have predicted the demise of the Rush Limbaugh radio show?
> 
> Bunch of left wing idiots if you'll pardon the redundancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, that's the amount of tax payer money the pubs have wasted in their phony "repeal ObamaCare" dog and pony act*.
> 
> Don't worry about old lardass. As was already pointed out, he's the boss of the pub party and backed by the cock bros.
Click to expand...


Got a link to that shithead?

No you don't. You're just a dumbass.


----------



## Pogo

AquaAthena said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush will be fine. He speaks the truth and the liberals hyperventilate. Nothing new here, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he refuses to go PC and the left really fears that. Rush has been in the truth about government shenanigans for 25 years and his future looks bright. He can pick and choose his destiny.
Click to expand...


Hmm-- not so much.  His future, like anyone in broadcasting, is determined by ratings.  And Lush's have been fading for four years now.  Plus he's got a corporate bloc of 40 stations ready to drop his show at the end of the year when their contract is up.

If Lush were a stock, I'd be selling.


----------



## PredFan

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this like the 3,024,834,087,560,348th time liberals have predicted the demise of the Rush Limbaugh radio show?
> 
> Bunch of left wing idiots if you'll pardon the redundancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's the amount of tax payer money the pubs have wasted in their phony "repeal ObamaCare" dog and pony act.
> 
> Don't worry about old lardass. As was already pointed out, he's the boss of the pub party and backed by the cock bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Few are more butthurt than Luddley.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a left wing nut ambulance chaser here in Orlando by the name of John Morgan. He's a rich 1%er and major paracite who loves obama so much that he hosted a $30,000 a plate fundraiser at his spacious palace here.
> 
> This guy, this left wing nut dirt bag, advertises during the Rush Limbaugh radio show.
> 
> I have to point and laugh my ass off at you nutcases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  This is a perfect illustration of the fallacy some of you clowns addict yourself to, i.e. that ratings measure some kind of assent.
> 
> Of course, they don't; they measure _attention_, i.e. how many ears are available to the advertiser.  That many of y'all don't seem to grasp this is sickeningly evident every time you start crowing about Lush Rimjob's ratings as if they're some kind of award.
Click to expand...



I'm not talking about ratings. The thrust of this thread is about advertizers. John Morgan is an advertizer during Rush's show. He is also an obama fluffer.

Please try to keep up.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a left wing nut ambulance chaser here in Orlando by the name of John Morgan. He's a rich 1%er and major paracite who loves obama so much that he hosted a $30,000 a plate fundraiser at his spacious palace here.
> 
> This guy, this left wing nut dirt bag, advertises during the Rush Limbaugh radio show.
> 
> I have to point and laugh my ass off at you nutcases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  This is a perfect illustration of the fallacy some of you clowns addict yourself to, i.e. that ratings measure some kind of assent.
> 
> Of course, they don't; they measure _attention_, i.e. how many ears are available to the advertiser.  That many of y'all don't seem to grasp this is sickeningly evident every time you start crowing about Lush Rimjob's ratings as if they're some kind of award.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about ratings. The thrust of this thread is about advertizers. John Morgan is an advertizer during Rush's show. He is also an obama fluffer.
> 
> Please try to keep up.
Click to expand...


Of course you are.  Advertising and ratings cannot be separated.  ADVERTISING IS THE ENTIRE PURPOSE OF RATINGS.  They determine how much a slot of time is worth, in terms of how many eyes or ears the advertisers can reach.  That is the sole and entire purpose of audience ratings systems!

Duh?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

TALKERS.COM - "The Bible of Talk Radio and the New Talk Media"

An 11% increase in the last year alone.  

Yeah.

Rush MUST be all worried by pogo's propaganda.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> TALKERS.COM - "The Bible of Talk Radio and the New Talk Media"
> 
> An 11% increase in the last year alone.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Rush MUST be all worried by pogo's propaganda.



I don't have any propaganda, but I can note, and I'm not the first, that a controversial move like a three-day SlutFest is created to boost sagging ratings, because as the saying goes, there's no such thing as bad publicity, and controversy always draws attention like flies.  See also Stern, Howard.  See also WWE.  See also Springer, Jerry.  See also Povich, Maury.  Etc etc etc.  It's Spectacle, and people flock to see Spectacle.

Put out the same old tired tirade every day and audiences fatigue.... start yelling "slut" for three days, and get your name in the news, and the ratings reverse their slide.  Because as I've said 500 times, ratings measure _attention_, not assent.  Listeners start paying attention not because they too think Sandra Fluke is talking about sex; rather, they tune in for Rush, to see the Spectacle he's created and where he'll go next.  Because if you can watch a meltdown happen *live*, it's more special.

Drive a semi on I-55 and nobody particularly notices; jackknife that truck in the oncoming lane, and _everybody _wants to see it.  Doesn't mean they "agree" with overturning trucks.  However the cargo in that truck doesn't fare so well, any more than the advertisers who suddenly find themselves associated with SlutFest.  

So this becomes a case where the attention strategy worked on the surface, yet doesn't translate to its desired result.  Ironically considering the terminology, it was Limblob's own prostituting to ratings that undermined his plan.

-- Which _might _be taken as a lesson in ethics.

Nah, probably not.


----------



## Derideo_Te

IlarMeilyr said:


> When I compare the main conservative radio personality Rush Limbaugh to the liberal's main proud radio personality, I have to ask:
> 
> *who is the main liberal radio personality again?*
> 
> I mean, sure:  the libs have almost ALL of the main stream media's news anchors and "reporters" [sic] (i.e., their new readers) on the left side.   But, that's just the old propaganda outlets.
> 
> Yet libs, like the author of the blithering blathering OP, do tend to hyperventilate that conservative talk radio is a success.
> 
> They worry about having ANY competing thoughts being disseminated.  Their need for group think and rigid orthodoxy is disturbing.
> 
> Bad news for the lunatic libs who tend to oppose alternative views being tolerated:  *Rush Limbaugh isn't going anywhere.*  If the ABC radio network and the syndicate that puts out the Rush radio show allows him and his EIB network to move on, then move on Rush will.  He won't go away, he'll just start up on different outlets: that's only going to give Rush a wider audience in the long run.
> 
> The orchestrated effort of the leftist wannabe censors will not succeed.
> 
> Like him or not, Rush offers something the leftist radio talking heads could never provide:  informative and entertaining radio.



You bring up a relevant point, Ilya. There is no one on the left who is the equivalent of Limbaugh, or Beck for that matter. Which raises the question as to why there is such a huge market for this on the right but it is virtually non existent on the left. 

Perhaps the OP provides a clue when it mentioned Limbaugh's misogynist remarks about Fluke. There really doesn't seem to be any audience on the left for that kind of language. Granted there is a sense of outrage on the left but it is a reaction to what is stemming from the right rather than originating from the left. There just doesn't seem to be any need for someone on the left to demean women when the right is doing such a thorough job of it. And to be fair it isn't only Limbaugh. Just look at all the GOP candidates remarks about women, rape and abortion. 

Between them all they have the misogyny market locked down so it looks like you are right that Limbaugh isn't going anywhere. He amply fills the niche that he has created for himself.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> TALKERS.COM - "The Bible of Talk Radio and the New Talk Media"
> 
> An 11% increase in the last year alone.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Rush MUST be all worried by pogo's propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any propaganda, but I can note, and I'm not the first, that a controversial move like a three-day SlutFest is created to boost sagging ratings, because as the saying goes, there's no such thing as bad publicity, and controversy always draws attention like flies.  See also Stern, Howard.  See also WWE.  See also Springer, Jerry.  See also Povich, Maury.  Etc etc etc.  It's Spectacle, and people flock to see Spectacle.
> 
> Put out the same old tired tirade every day and audiences fatigue.... start yelling "slut" for three days, and get your name in the news, and the ratings reverse their slide.  Because as I've said 500 times, ratings measure _attention_, not assent.  Listeners start paying attention not because they too think Sandra Fluke is talking about sex; rather, they tune in for Rush, to see the Spectacle he's created and where he'll go next.  Because if you can watch a meltdown happen *live*, it's more special.
> 
> Drive a semi on I-55 and nobody particularly notices; jackknife that truck in the oncoming lane, and _everybody _wants to see it.  Doesn't mean they "agree" with overturning trucks.  However the cargo in that truck doesn't fare so well, any more than the advertisers who suddenly find themselves associated with SlutFest.
> 
> So this becomes a case where the attention strategy worked on the surface, yet doesn't translate to its desired result.  Ironically considering the terminology, it was Limblob's own prostituting to ratings that undermined his plan.
> 
> -- Which _might _be taken as a lesson in ethics.
> 
> Nah, probably not.
Click to expand...


To give Limbaugh credit he is really good at milking his audience. He gives them exactly what they want to hear each and every time they tune in. But as you point out, Pogo, there is a price to be paid for catering to the LCD. It sets up a conflict for the corporations that are advertising on his show. Will Limbaugh's remarks result in gaining or losing market share for their own products. That conflict has become more apparent as people push back against misogyny. It won't hurt Limbaugh and it won't hurt his base audience. But it does hurt his advertisers and they still have to survive in the real world. The advantage of capitalism is that it does give people the power to "vote with their dollars". 

As far as ethics are concerned it made me think of the "family values" meme that used to be so popular with the right. All of those "family values" people who were so outraged about having to explain to their small children what a BJ means don't seem to have the same sense of outrage when it comes to explaining what "slut" means. There is a lesson in there somewhere too.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> TALKERS.COM - "The Bible of Talk Radio and the New Talk Media"
> 
> An 11% increase in the last year alone.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Rush MUST be all worried by pogo's propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any propaganda  * * * *
Click to expand...


You are nothing BUT propaganda.  And you aren't all that good at it.

You really are WAY too plodding.


----------



## Pogo

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I compare the main conservative radio personality Rush Limbaugh to the liberal's main proud radio personality, I have to ask:
> 
> *who is the main liberal radio personality again?*
> 
> I mean, sure:  the libs have almost ALL of the main stream media's news anchors and "reporters" [sic] (i.e., their new readers) on the left side.   But, that's just the old propaganda outlets.
> 
> Yet libs, like the author of the blithering blathering OP, do tend to hyperventilate that conservative talk radio is a success.
> 
> They worry about having ANY competing thoughts being disseminated.  Their need for group think and rigid orthodoxy is disturbing.
> 
> Bad news for the lunatic libs who tend to oppose alternative views being tolerated:  *Rush Limbaugh isn't going anywhere.*  If the ABC radio network and the syndicate that puts out the Rush radio show allows him and his EIB network to move on, then move on Rush will.  He won't go away, he'll just start up on different outlets: that's only going to give Rush a wider audience in the long run.
> 
> The orchestrated effort of the leftist wannabe censors will not succeed.
> 
> Like him or not, Rush offers something the leftist radio talking heads could never provide:  informative and entertaining radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a relevant point, Ilya. There is no one on the left who is the equivalent of Limbaugh, or Beck for that matter. Which raises the question as to why there is such a huge market for this on the right but it is virtually non existent on the left.
> 
> Perhaps the OP provides a clue when it mentioned Limbaugh's misogynist remarks about Fluke. There really doesn't seem to be any audience on the left for that kind of language. Granted there is a sense of outrage on the left but it is a reaction to what is stemming from the right rather than originating from the left. There just doesn't seem to be any need for someone on the left to demean women when the right is doing such a thorough job of it. And to be fair it isn't only Limbaugh. Just look at all the GOP candidates remarks about women, rape and abortion.
> 
> Between them all they have the misogyny market locked down so it looks like you are right that Limbaugh isn't going anywhere. He amply fills the niche that he has created for himself.
Click to expand...


Damn.  I'm out of rep but here's an IOU.

You've drilled into a deep psychological well here, a question I've been raising for years.  Dittoes are so fond of bringing up AirAmerica and the various leftist radio talkers that tried to copycat Limblob's model and couldn't find the same ratings numbers.

Since we're talking about ratings (attention) we can see the leftists copying the model of mean-spirited demonization have not garnered the same degree of attention... yet the right wing talkers that copied the same model (Hannity, Boortz, Savage et  al), _have _done so.  We can conclude that the strategy of eliminationism works for the right but does not work for the left, which in turn indicates the two approaches are serving different audience hot buttons.  It would appear the right's hot button is much more attuned to division and misogyny that the left's is.

On the other hand what works far better for audiences on the left is humor and satire (Stewart, Colbert, Maher, Carlin), an approach that seems to remain a mystery to the right.

It's got to say something about how the two groups tend to think.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I compare the main conservative radio personality Rush Limbaugh to the liberal's main proud radio personality, I have to ask:
> 
> *who is the main liberal radio personality again?*
> 
> I mean, sure:  the libs have almost ALL of the main stream media's news anchors and "reporters" [sic] (i.e., their new readers) on the left side.   But, that's just the old propaganda outlets.
> 
> Yet libs, like the author of the blithering blathering OP, do tend to hyperventilate that conservative talk radio is a success.
> 
> They worry about having ANY competing thoughts being disseminated.  Their need for group think and rigid orthodoxy is disturbing.
> 
> Bad news for the lunatic libs who tend to oppose alternative views being tolerated:  *Rush Limbaugh isn't going anywhere.*  If the ABC radio network and the syndicate that puts out the Rush radio show allows him and his EIB network to move on, then move on Rush will.  He won't go away, he'll just start up on different outlets: that's only going to give Rush a wider audience in the long run.
> 
> The orchestrated effort of the leftist wannabe censors will not succeed.
> 
> Like him or not, Rush offers something the leftist radio talking heads could never provide:  informative and entertaining radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a relevant point, Ilya. There is no one on the left who is the equivalent of Limbaugh, or Beck for that matter. Which raises the question as to why there is such a huge market for this on the right but it is virtually non existent on the left.
> 
> Perhaps the OP provides a clue when it mentioned Limbaugh's misogynist remarks about Fluke. There really doesn't seem to be any audience on the left for that kind of language. Granted there is a sense of outrage on the left but it is a reaction to what is stemming from the right rather than originating from the left. There just doesn't seem to be any need for someone on the left to demean women when the right is doing such a thorough job of it. And to be fair it isn't only Limbaugh. Just look at all the GOP candidates remarks about women, rape and abortion.
> 
> Between them all they have the misogyny market locked down so it looks like you are right that Limbaugh isn't going anywhere. He amply fills the niche that he has created for himself.
Click to expand...


Not unespectedly, you entirely missed the mark.

The lolberals already HAVE outlets for the expression of their political points of view.  It's called the main stream media.

When it comes to intelligent and witty political discourse, however, they have nothing.  

Rush is smart and funny and entertaining.  Big head Ed is just a drooling idiot.  I mean, for real:  loberals have nothing other than a long standing propaganda outlet in the form of ABC, SeeBS, NBC, CNN, MSLSD, The New York Slimes, The Washington Compost and related crap like those institutions.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  This is a perfect illustration of the fallacy some of you clowns addict yourself to, i.e. that ratings measure some kind of assent.
> 
> Of course, they don't; they measure _attention_, i.e. how many ears are available to the advertiser.  That many of y'all don't seem to grasp this is sickeningly evident every time you start crowing about Lush Rimjob's ratings as if they're some kind of award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about ratings. The thrust of this thread is about advertizers. John Morgan is an advertizer during Rush's show. He is also an obama fluffer.
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are.  Advertising and ratings cannot be separated.  ADVERTISING IS THE ENTIRE PURPOSE OF RATINGS.  They determine how much a slot of time is worth, in terms of how many eyes or ears the advertisers can reach.  That is the sole and entire purpose of audience ratings systems!
> 
> Duh?
Click to expand...


I know you aren't stupid, so you simply must be dishonest. Stick to the discussion.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about ratings. The thrust of this thread is about advertizers. John Morgan is an advertizer during Rush's show. He is also an obama fluffer.
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.  Advertising and ratings cannot be separated.  ADVERTISING IS THE ENTIRE PURPOSE OF RATINGS.  They determine how much a slot of time is worth, in terms of how many eyes or ears the advertisers can reach.  That is the sole and entire purpose of audience ratings systems!
> 
> Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you aren't stupid, so you simply must be dishonest. Stick to the discussion.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  

Pogo IS quite stupid.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about ratings. The thrust of this thread is about advertizers. John Morgan is an advertizer during Rush's show. He is also an obama fluffer.
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.  Advertising and ratings cannot be separated.  ADVERTISING IS THE ENTIRE PURPOSE OF RATINGS.  They determine how much a slot of time is worth, in terms of how many eyes or ears the advertisers can reach.  That is the sole and entire purpose of audience ratings systems!
> 
> Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you aren't stupid, so you simply must be dishonest. Stick to the discussion.
Click to expand...


This IS the discussion.  Advertising and ratings are inseperable.
You've got no rebuttal, nothing but ad hominem and gainsaying.  That means you're wrong.


----------



## Katzndogz

Toro said:


> Here's still here, just on 40 less stations.



Once he makes the switch to Clear Channel, he'll be on 200 more stations.


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.  Advertising and ratings cannot be separated.  ADVERTISING IS THE ENTIRE PURPOSE OF RATINGS.  They determine how much a slot of time is worth, in terms of how many eyes or ears the advertisers can reach.  That is the sole and entire purpose of audience ratings systems!
> 
> Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you aren't stupid, so you simply must be dishonest. Stick to the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This IS the discussion.  Advertising and ratings are inseperable.
> You've got no rebuttal, nothing but ad hominem and gainsaying.  That means you're wrong.
Click to expand...



Here, let me help you.

The thread is about the sponsors that are leaving Limbaugh's show. The implication is that the things he says on the show are the reasons for their decision. It has nothing, at least according to the thrust of the thread, to do with any kind of ratings. I pointed out that even someone as liberal as John Morgan is still advertising on his show. You went off on a bull shit story about us placing too much relevance on ratings, which even if it was true, is irrelevant to my post that you quoted.

Now you're going even further off base with this stupidity.

Get back to a relevant discussion and then I can give you a rebuttal.


----------



## whitehall

Amid all the serious scandals in the administration the pathetic left clings to the whining of a ditzy law student who thinks that taxpayers should pay for her birth control. She is by definition a slut and the fact that the mainstream media defends her and Huma and Hillary is an indication of the desperation on the left.


----------



## Pogo

Katzndogz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's still here, just on 40 less stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once he makes the switch to Clear Channel, he'll be on 200 more stations.
Click to expand...


Wanna bet?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's still here, just on 40 less stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once he makes the switch to Clear Channel, he'll be on 200 more stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
Click to expand...


Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.  

He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once he makes the switch to Clear Channel, he'll be on 200 more stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.
> 
> He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!
Click to expand...


Wasn't asking _you _for a bet.  I know better.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.
> 
> He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't asking _you _for a bet.  I know better.
Click to expand...


You don't "know" any such thing.  But I wouldn't trust one with your lack of honesty or integrity, anyway.

Besides, that's not the point.  The point remains:

YOU put a lot of stock into the orchestrated effort to interfere with Rush's business.  You WANT him silenced.

You petty tawdry lolberal hacks HATE the American Constitutional dedication to freedom of speech on the very matter (political thought) that it was designed most to serve.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

_*"Waaaahhhh!  That mean old Rush Limbaugh keeps saying stuff about liberals and liberal policies that makes us MAD.  He MUST be SILENCED!"*_  -- the modern American liberal whine _du jour_.


----------



## PredFan

Rush has been on the air for almost 30 years now. If i had a nickle for each time the left has predicted the demise of his show, I'd be able to buy a gold plated Ferrari by now.

He gives the left major butt hurt. So much so that they must totally make up shit (like Mysogeny) to attack him with. That alone makes him worth listening to.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.
> 
> He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't asking _you _for a bet.  I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't "know" any such thing.  But I wouldn't trust one with your lack of honesty or integrity, anyway.
> 
> Besides, that's not the point.  The point remains:
> 
> YOU put a lot of stock into the orchestrated effort to interfere with Rush's business.  You WANT him silenced.
> 
> You petty tawdry lolberal hacks HATE the American Constitutional dedication to freedom of speech on the very matter (political thought) that it was designed most to serve.
Click to expand...


I've never said any such thing about what I "want" or "put stock in".  I've simply posted about what *is*.
We've done this before -- this is where I invite you to go fetch something that backs up your point, and you see you _can't_ back it up, so you walk away.

It's kind of like a bet that you decide would be inconvenient to honor.  Whatever that's like.

See ya next dance then.


----------



## Warrior102

Star said:


> Ever since Limbaugh insulted Sandra Fluke



Who?


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> TALKERS.COM - "The Bible of Talk Radio and the New Talk Media"
> 
> An 11% increase in the last year alone.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Rush MUST be all worried by pogo's propaganda.


Funny how your own source, Talkers.com, shows a steady decline in audience!!!


----------



## Warrior102

Limbaugh +14.00
Hannity +13.25
is a decline? 

Are you fuking dense....???


----------



## Stephanie

Star said:


> .
> Ever since Limbaugh insulted Sandra Fluke not once, not twice, not... but over and over and over again -- consumers have been telling Limbaugh's sponsors to dump that bitch. Recently a couple more sponsors tossed Limbaugh to the curb;
> 
> Statement from Food Lion - _"Thank you for contacting Food Lion. We are pleased to have the opportunity to respond."_
> 
> _I have researched and been advised that this was out of our control and we have told WBT to never let it happen again. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention._
> _Again, thank you for contacting Food Lion." _
> 
> 
> 
> Statement from Bojangles - _Thank you for your comment about our advertisements on The Rush Limbaugh Show. Respect for people of all genders, origins and beliefs is a core principle at Bojangles', and we would never knowingly participate in anything that could be considered offensive. When we buy radio advertising, we often do not select specific programming and have no knowledge of when our commercials will run &#8211; which was the case with ads that have run on the program in question. A number of our loyal guests have told us they were offended by some of the content on the program in recent weeks. We have looked into that content, and as a result we have taken the steps necessary to ensure our ads do not run on this program indefinitely. We hope you&#8217;ll continue to enjoy our chicken and biscuits, and we look forward to seeing you at Bojangles' again soon._
> 
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _The Bojangles' Team_
> 
> .




ever since Limbaugh INSULTED some flake named fluke
 good grief, you lefties yawned when Bill Maher called a woman Vice Presidential candidate a CXXT...but still going on over this Fluke woman...Fluke off...


----------



## Katzndogz

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's still here, just on 40 less stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once he makes the switch to Clear Channel, he'll be on 200 more stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
Click to expand...


You know that Clear Channel has many more stations than Cumulus right?   This is essentially a contract dispute over money.  Cumulus cannot meet the demands of either Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity.  Rush is the highest rated radio show in the world.  He can name his own price.  

Cumulus intends to replace Limbaugh and Hannity with Mark Levin and Michael Savage, BOTH far more virulent than Rush Limbaugh.  But they are cheaper.  They also come with smaller audiences reflecting their salary requirements.   Do you think that Michael Savage had kind words for Sandy Fluke?   

With 243 million monthly listeners in the U.S. Clear Channel Media and Entertainment has the largest reach of any radio and television outlet in America. 

Cumulus served its purpose and it's time to move on.

You weren't one of those people who thought Fox fired Sarah Palin were you?


----------



## Pogo

Stephanie said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ever since Limbaugh insulted Sandra Fluke not once, not twice, not... but over and over and over again -- consumers have been telling Limbaugh's sponsors to dump that bitch. Recently a couple more sponsors tossed Limbaugh to the curb;
> 
> Statement from Food Lion - _"Thank you for contacting Food Lion. We are pleased to have the opportunity to respond."_
> 
> _I have researched and been advised that this was out of our control and we have told WBT to never let it happen again. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention._
> _Again, thank you for contacting Food Lion." _
> 
> 
> 
> Statement from Bojangles - _Thank you for your comment about our advertisements on The Rush Limbaugh Show. Respect for people of all genders, origins and beliefs is a core principle at Bojangles', and we would never knowingly participate in anything that could be considered offensive. When we buy radio advertising, we often do not select specific programming and have no knowledge of when our commercials will run  which was the case with ads that have run on the program in question. A number of our loyal guests have told us they were offended by some of the content on the program in recent weeks. We have looked into that content, and as a result we have taken the steps necessary to ensure our ads do not run on this program indefinitely. We hope youll continue to enjoy our chicken and biscuits, and we look forward to seeing you at Bojangles' again soon._
> 
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _The Bojangles' Team_
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever since Limbaugh INSULTED some flake named fluke
> good grief, you lefties yawned when Bill Maher called a woman Vice Presidential candidate a CXXT...but still going on over this Fluke woman...Fluke off...
Click to expand...


Just for the record (remember that?), Maher's alleged comment (I say "alleged" because there's no documentation of it) would have taken place in a comedy club, IOW a place people pay to get into and know what to expect -- while Rimjob's three-day Slutfest was broadcast on close to 600 radio stations, which nobody has to pay to hear, and on which nobody knows what to expect; they have to trust the broadcast.

Yeah, that's the same thing.

And that broadcast is interspersed with the names of businesses, which then get intermingled in the listener's memory.  None of which is the case in a comedy club.


----------



## Stephanie

Pogo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ever since Limbaugh insulted Sandra Fluke not once, not twice, not... but over and over and over again -- consumers have been telling Limbaugh's sponsors to dump that bitch. Recently a couple more sponsors tossed Limbaugh to the curb;
> 
> Statement from Food Lion - _"Thank you for contacting Food Lion. We are pleased to have the opportunity to respond."_
> 
> _I have researched and been advised that this was out of our control and we have told WBT to never let it happen again. We appreciate you bringing this to our attention._
> _Again, thank you for contacting Food Lion." _
> 
> 
> 
> Statement from Bojangles - _Thank you for your comment about our advertisements on The Rush Limbaugh Show. Respect for people of all genders, origins and beliefs is a core principle at Bojangles', and we would never knowingly participate in anything that could be considered offensive. When we buy radio advertising, we often do not select specific programming and have no knowledge of when our commercials will run  which was the case with ads that have run on the program in question. A number of our loyal guests have told us they were offended by some of the content on the program in recent weeks. We have looked into that content, and as a result we have taken the steps necessary to ensure our ads do not run on this program indefinitely. We hope youll continue to enjoy our chicken and biscuits, and we look forward to seeing you at Bojangles' again soon._
> 
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _The Bojangles' Team_
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever since Limbaugh INSULTED some flake named fluke
> good grief, you lefties yawned when Bill Maher called a woman Vice Presidential candidate a CXXT...but still going on over this Fluke woman...Fluke off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for the record (remember that?), Maher's alleged comment (I say "alleged" because there's no documentation of it) would have taken place in a comedy club, IOW a place people pay to get into and know what to expect -- while Rimjob's three-day Slutfest was broadcast on close to 600 radio stations, which nobody has to pay to hear, and on which nobody knows what to expect; they have to trust the broadcast.
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing.
> 
> And that broadcast is interspersed with the names of businesses, which then get intermingled in the listener's memory.  None of which is the case in a comedy club.
Click to expand...


oh well that's different...and only the people who listen to Limbaugh would of heard his comment if the media and the left wing moonbats hadn't shit themselves with it..

so this thing with fluke is just it, a friggen FLUKE...her fifteen minutes of fame is up


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> Limbaugh +14.00
> Hannity +13.25
> is a decline?
> 
> Are you fuking dense....???


Hey dumbass, 15+ million to 14+ million IS a decline.

Another high Misinformation Voter!


----------



## Pogo

Katzndogz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once he makes the switch to Clear Channel, he'll be on 200 more stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that Clear Channel has many more stations than Cumulus right?   This is essentially a contract dispute over money.  Cumulus cannot meet the demands of either Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity.  Rush is the highest rated radio show in the world.  He can name his own price.
> 
> Cumulus intends to replace Limbaugh and Hannity with Mark Levin and Michael Savage, BOTH far more virulent than Rush Limbaugh.  But they are cheaper.  They also come with smaller audiences reflecting their salary requirements.   Do you think that Michael Savage had kind words for Sandy Fluke?
> 
> With 243 million monthly listeners in the U.S. Clear Channel Media and Entertainment has the largest reach of any radio and television outlet in America.
> 
> Cumulus served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> You weren't one of those people who thought Fox fired Sarah Palin were you?
Click to expand...


I wasn't watching that one but I do remember Glenn Beck. 

ClearChannel has more stations yes, though they've been in a fire sale since their bottom line has been tanking too (which is why Bain Capital bought them; they've had to jettison about _one-third_ of their holdings).  But program contracts are drawn according to what works for a given station, whoever owns it.  Where I live there's Limblob and the righties on one ClearChannel station and Miller/Schultz/Hartmann and the lefties on another ClearChannel station.  It isn't about ideology; it's about what makes money for _that _station in _that _market.

And Limblob is distributed by Premiere Networks, which is a _*subsidiary *_of ClearChannel, so if it were a matter of keeping it 'in house' it would have been done that way long ago.  For that matter, Premiere syndicates shows on the right (Limblob, Hannity) on the left (Randi Rhodes), from the apolitical (George Noory), Fox Sports, and even The Jesus Christ Show.

Moreover, Cumulus developed the Huckabee show (meaning it has control of the costs) about the same time as Slutgate (coincidentally) so they already have a program ready to take the time slot where applicable.

So again, on that 200 more stations ... wanna bet?


----------



## Pogo

Stephanie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ever since Limbaugh INSULTED some flake named fluke
> good grief, you lefties yawned when Bill Maher called a woman Vice Presidential candidate a CXXT...but still going on over this Fluke woman...Fluke off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record (remember that?), Maher's alleged comment (I say "alleged" because there's no documentation of it) would have taken place in a comedy club, IOW a place people pay to get into and know what to expect -- while Rimjob's three-day Slutfest was broadcast on close to 600 radio stations, which nobody has to pay to hear, and on which nobody knows what to expect; they have to trust the broadcast.
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing.
> 
> And that broadcast is interspersed with the names of businesses, which then get intermingled in the listener's memory.  None of which is the case in a comedy club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh well that's different...and only the people who listen to Limbaugh would of heard his comment if the media and the left wing moonbats hadn't shit themselves with it..
> 
> so this thing with fluke is just it, a friggen FLUKE...her fifteen minutes of fame is up
Click to expand...


Her 15 minutes were up a long time ago, even though Limblob did all he could to extend them.  This was never about Fluke.  It's a about Lush Rimjob.  Fluke didn't go in front of Congress and call Limblob a 'slut' for three days.


----------



## Katzndogz

Liberals don't get it.   Rush has not really suffered, liberal outlets like media matters says it has, but not really.   The reason why Rush has not suffered is because such a large audience agreed with him.  Fluke is a slut who wants the public to underwrite her sex life and protect her partners from having to pay for her birth control.


----------



## Pogo

Katzndogz said:


> Liberals don't get it.   Rush has not really suffered, liberal outlets like media matters says it has, but not really.   The reason why Rush has not suffered is because such a large audience agreed with him.  Fluke is a slut who wants the public to underwrite her sex life and protect her partners from having to pay for her birth control.



No bet then.  I'm not surprised, I just wanted to see how deep the river of DeNial really is.

A few wags on an internet message board (what's the cume audience of this site at any given time?  A thousand? Two?) do not make "a large audience that agreed with him".  Secondly, Fluke said nothing at all about her sex life-- that was *all *Limblob.  Nor did she want "the public" to pay for what she wasn't talking about.  Which demonstrates the bullshit in which he traffics.  

Finally to the top: it's not MediaMatters here who's saying Lush is costly; it's Cumulus, which actually has a financial stake, running his show on 40 of its stations, and which lost two million bucks in a single quarter as a result.

Ah, the river DeNial.  Good swimmin'.


----------



## Stephanie

Pogo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record (remember that?), Maher's alleged comment (I say "alleged" because there's no documentation of it) would have taken place in a comedy club, IOW a place people pay to get into and know what to expect -- while Rimjob's three-day Slutfest was broadcast on close to 600 radio stations, which nobody has to pay to hear, and on which nobody knows what to expect; they have to trust the broadcast.
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing.
> 
> And that broadcast is interspersed with the names of businesses, which then get intermingled in the listener's memory.  None of which is the case in a comedy club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well that's different...and only the people who listen to Limbaugh would of heard his comment if the media and the left wing moonbats hadn't shit themselves with it..
> 
> so this thing with fluke is just it, a friggen FLUKE...her fifteen minutes of fame is up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her 15 minutes were up a long time ago, even though Limblob did all he could to extend them.  This was never about Fluke.  It's a about Lush Rimjob.  Fluke didn't go in front of Congress and call Limblob a 'slut' for three days.
Click to expand...


yeah yeah, whatever...he APOLOGIZED but that is never good enough for you on the left...

you people kill me how long you hold a grudge over some petty crap like the Fluke..anything to hit people over the head with for someone you don't like (Limbaugh)...


----------



## Luissa

theHawk said:


> Oh Gawd the libtards are still butthurt over the Slut being called a slut.
> 
> Funny how they've been howling for boycotts of Rush all this time, yet he is still there.



Fluke is a slut?


----------



## Pogo

Stephanie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh well that's different...and only the people who listen to Limbaugh would of heard his comment if the media and the left wing moonbats hadn't shit themselves with it..
> 
> so this thing with fluke is just it, a friggen FLUKE...her fifteen minutes of fame is up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her 15 minutes were up a long time ago, even though Limblob did all he could to extend them.  This was never about Fluke.  It's a about Lush Rimjob.  Fluke didn't go in front of Congress and call Limblob a 'slut' for three days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah, whatever...he APOLOGIZED but that is never good enough for you on the left...
> 
> you people kill me how long you hold a grudge over some petty crap like the Fluke..anything to hit people over the head with for someone you don't like (Limbaugh)...
Click to expand...


"Grudge"?  What "grudge"?  We're all spectators here.


----------



## Nosmo King

The serious Right wants to ignore Limbaugh.  the insane Right wants to hoist him on their narrow shoulders and celebrate him as a scion of truth.  The rest of us want to know why so much is made of a former disc jockey and why so many resources have been deployed to clean up after him.

He went explosive when he called Ms. Fluke a slut for testifying before Congress.  Why?  Because women should know their place and stay away from anything like Congressional testimony.  And it will stir the shit pot in which so many of the insane Right live.  Anything that wakes up the insane and makes them howl in unison is good for ratings.

There's no punditry at stake here.  No enlightenment.  No pragmatic answers for today's problems.  Only demagoguery and sensationalism and an agitator for the insane Right wing.


----------



## Katzndogz

Rush will be on the radio, with his commanding audience and be making tons of money when Sandra Fluke has passed on from an incurable STD.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Fluke is a slut?



She would be, but she's kinda ugly - so not a lot of takers...


----------



## Nosmo King

Katzndogz said:


> Rush will be on the radio, with his commanding audience and be making tons of money when Sandra Fluke has passed on from an incurable STD.



You want to set Rush Limbaugh  up as your paradigm of morality?  Really?  Rush Limbaugh?  you want to take what you believe is the moral high ground under the aegis of Rush Limbaugh?  Really?  Limbaugh?


----------



## Star

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once he makes the switch to Clear Channel, he'll be on 200 more stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.
> 
> He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!
Click to expand...

 


I doubt Clear Channel will be increasing the number of stations on which Limbaugh will be spewing his nonsense...

...Limbaugh still claims to be the talk radio ratings leader but-----but I have to ask; where do these ratings (or ratings claims) come from, most of us are at work when Limbaugh is gasping and wheezing into his mic. 



 
Based on the above audience profile, only 27% of Limbaugh's audience is retirement age. Does that mean the rest of his audience are wasting their employers time listening to the radio instead of focusing on their work? (Is wasting an employers time stealing?)

Maybe, or-----or it could be, like so much of the "I don't have facts to back this up, but..." party, it could be that the Limbaugh Show numbers are only as real as Limbaugh's PR company chooses to make them. 


"Limbaugh's show reaches 15 - 20 million people weekly across more than 600 radio stations on which he is syndicated, it is frequently reported.

Or does it?

We asked Arbitron, the radio ratings measurement service, to give us data for Limbaugh. This is what spokesperson Kim Myers said:

"Unfortunately, we don't have show specific data for network programs. The syndicators, Premiere Radio Networks, are the only ones that have the station clearances. Without that, we can't figure out the show ratings data."

"If you want to look at the number of different listeners tuning into Rush's show, you'll want to look at CUME [the cumulative number of people who listen to the show weekly].Again, the only place you can get that information is through Premiere Radio Networks which is based in Los Angeles."

To put that simply, *the only reason we "know" that 15 million people listen to Limbaugh is because the company that gets paid for syndicating Limbaugh tells us so.* A message asking PRN to explain their methodology was not immediately returned."
.


----------



## Pogo

Nosmo King said:


> The serious Right wants to ignore Limbaugh.  the insane Right wants to hoist him on their narrow shoulders and celebrate him as a scion of truth.  The rest of us want to know why so much is made of a former disc jockey and why so many resources have been deployed to clean up after him.
> 
> He went explosive when he called Ms. Fluke a slut for testifying before Congress.  Why?  Because women should know their place and stay away from anything like Congressional testimony.  And it will stir the shit pot in which so many of the insane Right live.  Anything that wakes up the insane and makes them howl in unison is good for ratings.
> 
> There's no punditry at stake here.  No enlightenment.  No pragmatic answers for today's problems.  Only demagoguery and sensationalism and an agitator for the insane Right wing.



Indeed - the same guy who coined "Feminazis", referred to a 13-year-old Chelsea Clinton as the "White House dog" and immediately after Fluke went on to Tracie McMillan, the "overeducated authorette".

Not that there's any, you know, _pattern _there...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Indeed - the same guy who coined "Feminazis", referred to a 13-year-old Chelsea Clinton as the "White House dog" and immediately after Fluke went on to Tracie McMillan, the "overeducated authorette".
> 
> Not that there's any, you know, _pattern _there...



No he didn't - but lying is what you do - so have at.

I've nailed you before for this blatant lie, but you persist.

Like most, if not all of the left, you are devoid of integrity.


----------



## Pogo

Star said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.
> 
> He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Clear Channel will be increasing the number of stations on which Limbaugh will be spewing his nonsense...
> 
> ...Limbaugh still claims to be the talk radio ratings leader but-----but I have to ask; where do these ratings (or ratings claims) come from, most of us are at work when Limbaugh is gasping and wheezing into his mic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the above audience profile, only 27% of Limbaugh's audience is retirement age. Does that mean the rest of his audience are wasting their employers time listening to the radio instead of focusing on their work? (Is wasting an employers time stealing?)
> 
> Maybe, or-----or it could be, like so much of the "I don't have facts to back this up, but..." party, it could be that the Limbaugh Show numbers are only as real as Limbaugh's PR company chooses to make them.
> 
> 
> "Limbaugh's show reaches 15 - 20 million people weekly across more than 600 radio stations on which he is syndicated, it is frequently reported.
> 
> Or does it?
> 
> We asked Arbitron, the radio ratings measurement service, to give us data for Limbaugh. This is what spokesperson Kim Myers said:
> 
> "Unfortunately, we don't have show specific data for network programs. The syndicators, Premiere Radio Networks, are the only ones that have the station clearances. Without that, we can't figure out the show ratings data."
> 
> "If you want to look at the number of different listeners tuning into Rush's show, you'll want to look at CUME [the cumulative number of people who listen to the show weekly].Again, the only place you can get that information is through Premiere Radio Networks which is based in Los Angeles."
> 
> To put that simply, *the only reason we "know" that 15 million people listen to Limbaugh is because the company that gets paid for syndicating Limbaugh tells us so.* A message asking PRN to explain their methodology was not immediately returned."
> .
Click to expand...


Good point, and this has been brought into question before:

>>     Last year, Crains New York Business reported that Rush Limbaughs ratings were down 33%. The portable people meters have been expanding to different markets throughout these years (they didnt just replace all of the diaries instantly in 2007, its taken a while). So, its unclear how much Rush was hurt by the more accurate readings last year and how much people just stopped listening to him.

Cenk concludes that Rush is in big trouble now as more and more advertisers peel off. Hes in a tail spin. Why else would you triple down on the slut comments from Wednesday to Friday and then issue an apology on Saturday? He has over-reached (in his offensive comments) and undelivered (in his ratings). Thats a lethal combo.

So, Uygur continues, Im issuing a challenge to him  show us your ratings. He wont do it because hes embarrassed by them. He has never produced evidence of his ratings and he certainly wont do it now. In fact, Ill make a Mitt Romney like wager. Ill give him $10,000 if he can show us his 20 million listeners. <<


----------



## Nosmo King

Assigning "quality" to Limbaugh because of his ratings is way short sighted even for a Conservative!  Imagine if that was the only criteria of "quality"!

Why Lady Gaga should be more highly regarded than Mozart if sales was the criteria for "quality".


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed - the same guy who coined "Feminazis", referred to a 13-year-old Chelsea Clinton as the "White House dog" and immediately after Fluke went on to Tracie McMillan, the "overeducated authorette".
> 
> Not that there's any, you know, _pattern _there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't - but lying is what you do - so have at.
> 
> I've nailed you before for this blatant lie, but you persist.
> 
> Like most, if not all of the left, you are devoid of integrity.
Click to expand...


Didn't do what?


----------



## Luissa

If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it? 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Rush-Limbaugh-fun-looks-13-comparing-dog.html


----------



## Pogo

Nosmo King said:


> Assigning "quality" to Limbaugh because of his ratings is way short sighted even for a Conservative!  Imagine if that was the only criteria of "quality"!
> 
> Why Lady Gaga should be more highly regarded than Mozart if sales was the criteria for "quality".



In that Bizarro World, Jerry Springer would be a more worthy TV program than Bill Buckley.
McDonald's would be _haute cuisine_, with Krispy Kreme a close second.
Maxwell House would be the best coffee you could buy.  Budweiser would be considered "beer".

Etc etc etc....


----------



## Pogo

Luissa said:


> If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it?
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online



Consider the source.  He makes it up as he goes along.  He actually thinks I'm Pol Pot, come back from the dead to hound him on internet message boards.

Anyway you busted him; he won't be back.


----------



## Nosmo King

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assigning "quality" to Limbaugh because of his ratings is way short sighted even for a Conservative!  Imagine if that was the only criteria of "quality"!
> 
> Why Lady Gaga should be more highly regarded than Mozart if sales was the criteria for "quality".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that Bizarro World, Jerry Springer would be a more worthy TV program than Bill Buckley.
> McDonald's would be _haute cuisine_, with Krispy Kreme a close second.
> Maxwell House would be the best coffee you could buy.  Budweiser would be considered "beer".
> 
> Etc etc etc....
Click to expand...

But that's precisely the dynamic Conservatives use when praising their peculiar heroes: Rush Limbaugh and Fox News.


----------



## Warrior102

Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million. 

I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.


----------



## Nosmo King

Warrior102 said:


> Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million.
> 
> I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.


I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Didn't do what?



Did not call Chelsea the "White House Dog.'


----------



## Warrior102

Nosmo King said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million.
> 
> I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
Click to expand...


You need an "s" on the end of that word - other - brainiac.


----------



## martybegan

Nosmo King said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million.
> 
> I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
Click to expand...


Coming from a probable Bill Mahr fan, i find that comical.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it?
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online



The lies you leftists tell;

{Rush commented that most of the other things on the days list were not funny, but that one of them in particular was. Rush quoted from the David Hinckley article

    In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.

    Could could we see the cute kid? Lets take a look at see who is the cute kid in the White House.

A picture of the cute dog (Millie) appeared on the screen instead of the cute kid (Chelsea).

Rush immediately said

    No, no, no. Thats not the kid.

Then a picture of Chelsea Clinton came on the screen and Rush said

    Thats thats the kid.

Rush apologized several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someones appearance. He then apologized again and said

    Im I hope you will forgive me. Im fatigued. Im tired

Before breaking to a commercial, Rush asked the audience what he could do to make amends for the incident and, in an odd, spontaneous joke, proceeded to spank himself.}

Did Limbaugh really call Chelsea Clinton a dog? - Page 2

After all these years, you keep repeating the long debunked lie.

You leftists simply have zero integrity. You seek to tell the same lies often enough to make them accepted as true.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nosmo King said:


> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.



Did you have that opinion programmed as you watched Jon Stewart last night?


----------



## Nosmo King

Warrior102 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million.
> 
> I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need an "s" on the end of that word - other - brainiac.
Click to expand...

As that is the only mistake in my post, I thank you.


----------



## Nosmo King

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have that opinion programmed as you watched Jon Stewart last night?
Click to expand...

No.  I've held that opinion for 20 odd years now.  It comes from experience, age, wisdom and deep consideration of my political opponents.


----------



## Nosmo King

martybegan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million.
> 
> I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from a probable Bill Mahr fan, i find that comical.
Click to expand...

I can't afford HBO.  I work for the county government.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't asking _you _for a bet.  I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "know" any such thing.  But I wouldn't trust one with your lack of honesty or integrity, anyway.
> 
> Besides, that's not the point.  The point remains:
> 
> YOU put a lot of stock into the orchestrated effort to interfere with Rush's business.  You WANT him silenced.
> 
> You petty tawdry lolberal hacks HATE the American Constitutional dedication to freedom of speech on the very matter (political thought) that it was designed most to serve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said any such thing about what I "want" or "put stock in".  I've simply posted about what *is*.
> We've done this before -- this is where I invite you to go fetch something that backs up your point, and you see you _can't_ back it up, so you walk away.
> 
> It's kind of like a bet that you decide would be inconvenient to honor.  Whatever that's like.
> 
> See ya next dance then.
Click to expand...


You are such a transparent hack bitch liar.

You revel in ANY hint of "news" that Rush might have problems with his advertisers or with the corporation(s) that air his program.

You can't even be honest about it.

I understand.  You are basically a dishonest lolberal.  But I have a newsflash for you.  when everything you do and say applauds the orchestrated attack on Rush, you HAVE made your declaration even if you are too fraudulent to come out and just say it directly, ya sissified bitch.

And by the way, you do NOT simply post what "is."  You are far too dishonest for that claim.  What you do instead is to post almost anything that might make it look like Rush's  show is in financial trouble.  You just happen not to give a rat's **** if your information has any actual merit or not.

You dishonest lolberal hack propagandist bitches are an interchangeable lot.

And no, ya bitch.  No dances for you.  Go back to your corner and return to pulling that joke little pud of yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nosmo King said:


> No.  I've held that opinion for 20 odd years now.  It comes from experience, age, wisdom and deep consideration of my political opponents.



But I can still assume that your news and opinions come from a combination of MSNBC and Comedy Central, right?


----------



## PredFan

Nosmo King said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million.
> 
> I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't I? Here are some very good reasons to listen to Limbaugh:

1. He speaks the truth most of the time.
2. He speaks out against the government.
3. He makes liberals piss their panties.

Given a choice between listening to news outlets that are mouthpieces for the government (ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, NPR) and listening to news outlets that speak out against the government (FOX), I choose to listen to the voice of dissent. You sheep can listen to whatever you want to. Have fun with that.


----------



## martybegan

Nosmo King said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a probable Bill Mahr fan, i find that comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't afford HBO.  I work for the county government.
Click to expand...


Doesnt answer the question of if you are a fan of his or not. 

Dodge, Dip, Duck, Dive......and Dodge.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it?
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies you leftists tell;
> 
> {Rush commented that most of the other things on the days&#8217; list were not funny, but that &#8220;one of them in particular&#8221; was. Rush quoted from the David Hinckley article
> 
> &#8220;In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.&#8221;
> 
> Could&#8211; could we see the cute kid? Let&#8217;s take a look at&#8211; see who is the cute kid in the White House.
> 
> A picture of the &#8220;cute dog&#8221; (Millie) appeared on the screen instead of the &#8220;cute kid&#8221; (Chelsea).
> 
> Rush immediately said
> 
> No, no, no. That&#8217;s not the kid.
> 
> Then a picture of Chelsea Clinton came on the screen and Rush said
> 
> That&#8217;s&#8211; that&#8217;s the kid.
> 
> Rush apologized several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someone&#8217;s appearance. He then apologized again and said
> 
> I&#8217;m&#8211; I hope you will forgive me. I&#8217;m fatigued. I&#8217;m tired&#8230;
> 
> Before breaking to a commercial, Rush asked the audience what he could do to make amends for the incident and, in an odd, spontaneous joke, proceeded to spank himself.}
> 
> Did Limbaugh really call Chelsea Clinton a dog? - Page 2
> 
> After all these years, you keep repeating the long debunked lie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Which you just unbunked line by line.   This just in: TV programs are scripted.  Who knew.



> Rush _apologized _several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someone&#8217;s appearance. He then apologized again and said
> 
> I&#8217;m&#8211; I hope you will _forgive _me. I&#8217;m fatigued. I&#8217;m tired&#8230;



Now why would he be apologizing if in Bizarroworld it never happened?

"learned early in his career" no doubt refers to his telling a calller "take that bone out of your nose and call me back".
(It's true that caller was black, but in Limblob's defense, I believe she was also female, so it's OK since women are known to wear dangling cartilidge objects  )


----------



## PredFan

The Liberals MUST silence Limbaugh and the rest. These people speak out against the government and against liberals. Liberals cannot abide independant thought. They have to destroy it. It doesn't matter to them if they have to lie out of their asses to do it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Which you just unbunked line by line.   This just in: TV programs are scripted.  Who knew.



What a fucking loser you are.

You lied - and again were exposed.

Limbaugh not only did not call Chelsea a dog - he called her a "cute kid."

Only you scumbags could twist it to that point.




> Now why would he be apologizing if in Bizarroworld it never happened?



As you said, it was scripted, the apology was part of the comedy.

You stick up the ass leftists think that jokes about raping Sarah Palins 14 year old are just fucking cool - but a joke in which the Clinton kid is actually called "cute" - oh horrors.

Oh but we both know this isn't the case - what Limbaugh said was innocent enough - which is why you and Luissa lie about it - the facts warrant a "ho hum," so you spice it all up.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it?
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies you leftists tell;
> 
> {Rush commented that most of the other things on the days&#8217; list were not funny, but that &#8220;one of them in particular&#8221; was. Rush quoted from the David Hinckley article
> 
> &#8220;In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.&#8221;
> 
> Could&#8211; could we see the cute kid? Let&#8217;s take a look at&#8211; see who is the cute kid in the White House.
> 
> A picture of the &#8220;cute dog&#8221; (Millie) appeared on the screen instead of the &#8220;cute kid&#8221; (Chelsea).
> 
> Rush immediately said
> 
> No, no, no. That&#8217;s not the kid.
> 
> Then a picture of Chelsea Clinton came on the screen and Rush said
> 
> That&#8217;s&#8211; that&#8217;s the kid.
> 
> Rush apologized several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someone&#8217;s appearance. He then apologized again and said
> 
> I&#8217;m&#8211; I hope you will forgive me. I&#8217;m fatigued. I&#8217;m tired&#8230;
> 
> Before breaking to a commercial, Rush asked the audience what he could do to make amends for the incident and, in an odd, spontaneous joke, proceeded to spank himself.}
> 
> Did Limbaugh really call Chelsea Clinton a dog? - Page 2
> 
> After all these years, you keep repeating the long debunked lie.
> 
> You leftists simply have zero integrity. You seek to tell the same lies often enough to make them accepted as true.
Click to expand...


Then perhaps we should just ... watch it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUlEfuM-xU]Limbaugh Calls 12 Year Old Chelsea Clinton a Dog - YouTube[/ame]



I bet you feel like H.W. when he described his rival Ronald Reagan as pushing "Voodoo economics" -- and then when he was picked by Reagan for VP, started denying he ever said it... only to find out NBC had video of him saying it.


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't do what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not call Chelsea the "White House Dog.'
Click to expand...


No he just implied she was.


----------



## Camp

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it?
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies you leftists tell;
> 
> {Rush commented that most of the other things on the days list were not funny, but that one of them in particular was. Rush quoted from the David Hinckley article
> 
> In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.
> 
> Could could we see the cute kid? Lets take a look at see who is the cute kid in the White House.
> 
> A picture of the cute dog (Millie) appeared on the screen instead of the cute kid (Chelsea).
> 
> Rush immediately said
> 
> No, no, no. Thats not the kid.
> 
> Then a picture of Chelsea Clinton came on the screen and Rush said
> 
> Thats thats the kid.
> 
> Rush apologized several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someones appearance. He then apologized again and said
> 
> Im I hope you will forgive me. Im fatigued. Im tired
> 
> Before breaking to a commercial, Rush asked the audience what he could do to make amends for the incident and, in an odd, spontaneous joke, proceeded to spank himself.}
> 
> Did Limbaugh really call Chelsea Clinton a dog? - Page 2
> 
> After all these years, you keep repeating the long debunked lie.
> 
> You leftists simply have zero integrity. You seek to tell the same lies often enough to make them accepted as true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we just just ... watch it:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUlEfuM-xU]Limbaugh Calls 12 Year Old Chelsea Clinton a Dog - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you feel like H.W. when he described his rival Ronald Reagan as pushing "Voodoo economics" -- and then when he was picked by Reagan for VP, started denying he ever said it... only to find out NBC had video of him saying it.
Click to expand...


It's always entertaining to see overconfident posters get beech slapped. 'Specialy when they are trying to defend the lies.


----------



## Nosmo King

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I've held that opinion for 20 odd years now.  It comes from experience, age, wisdom and deep consideration of my political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can still assume that your news and opinions come from a combination of MSNBC and Comedy Central, right?
Click to expand...

I tend to steer clear of clichés but consider what happens when you "assume".


----------



## Luissa

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it?
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies you leftists tell;
> 
> {Rush commented that most of the other things on the days list were not funny, but that one of them in particular was. Rush quoted from the David Hinckley article
> 
> In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.
> 
> Could could we see the cute kid? Lets take a look at see who is the cute kid in the White House.
> 
> A picture of the cute dog (Millie) appeared on the screen instead of the cute kid (Chelsea).
> 
> Rush immediately said
> 
> No, no, no. Thats not the kid.
> 
> Then a picture of Chelsea Clinton came on the screen and Rush said
> 
> Thats thats the kid.
> 
> Rush apologized several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someones appearance. He then apologized again and said
> 
> Im I hope you will forgive me. Im fatigued. Im tired
> 
> Before breaking to a commercial, Rush asked the audience what he could do to make amends for the incident and, in an odd, spontaneous joke, proceeded to spank himself.}
> 
> Did Limbaugh really call Chelsea Clinton a dog? - Page 2
> 
> After all these years, you keep repeating the long debunked lie.
> 
> You leftists simply have zero integrity. You seek to tell the same lies often enough to make them accepted as true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then perhaps we just just ... watch it:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUlEfuM-xU]Limbaugh Calls 12 Year Old Chelsea Clinton a Dog - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you feel like H.W. when he described his rival Ronald Reagan as pushing "Voodoo economics" -- and then when he was picked by Reagan for VP, started denying he ever said it... only to find out NBC had video of him saying it.
Click to expand...

 "Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is also a White House dog?"
 while holding up a photograph of 13-year-old Chelsea Clinton on his 1993 television show, Rush Limbaugh
http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1882947,00.html


"Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is also a White House dog?" Limbaugh said on his television show before showing an image of the young Clinton.
http://abcnews.go.com/m/blogEntry?id=16057811&ref=https://www.google.com/

'Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is also a White House dog?' he had said, before showing an image of the young Clinton.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Rush-Limbaugh-fun-looks-13-comparing-dog.html

The Times, ABC, and the DailyMail along with Chelsea Clinton are repeating a debunked lie?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> I bet you feel like H.W. when he described his rival Ronald Reagan as pushing "Voodoo economics" -- and then when he was picked by Reagan for VP, started denying he ever said it... only to find out NBC had video of him saying it.



No change - you still lied and Limbaugh did nothing untoward.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he didn't compare her/call her a dog why did she talk about when he did and why did he apologize for it?
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies you leftists tell;
> 
> {Rush commented that most of the other things on the days list were not funny, but that one of them in particular was. Rush quoted from the David Hinckley article
> 
> In: A cute kid in the White House. Out: Cute dog in the White House.
> 
> Could could we see the cute kid? Lets take a look at see who is the cute kid in the White House.
> 
> A picture of the cute dog (Millie) appeared on the screen instead of the cute kid (Chelsea).
> 
> Rush immediately said
> 
> No, no, no. Thats not the kid.
> 
> Then a picture of Chelsea Clinton came on the screen and Rush said
> 
> Thats thats the kid.
> 
> Rush apologized several times and told a story about how he had learned early in his career the importance of not making fun of someones appearance. He then apologized again and said
> 
> Im I hope you will forgive me. Im fatigued. Im tired
> 
> Before breaking to a commercial, Rush asked the audience what he could do to make amends for the incident and, in an odd, spontaneous joke, proceeded to spank himself.}
> 
> Did Limbaugh really call Chelsea Clinton a dog? - Page 2
> 
> After all these years, you keep repeating the long debunked lie.
> 
> You leftists simply have zero integrity. You seek to tell the same lies often enough to make them accepted as true.
Click to expand...

That's a completely different dog comparison incident. That is from 1992, the picture of Chelsea with her very wavy long hair blown in front of her face passed off as the WH dog was 1993.


----------



## Nosmo King

PredFan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth - $29 million.
> 
> I'm sure he could give a fuck-less what some message board Libberhoid flunkies think.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.  I'm incredulous that anyone who considers himself well educated (or at least well read) and an adult would listen to such a contemptible bloviator as Mr. Limbaugh.  I guess some folks don't share the standards of quality other do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't I? Here are some very good reasons to listen to Limbaugh:
> 
> 1. He speaks the truth most of the time.
> 2. He speaks out against the government.
> 3. He makes liberals piss their panties.
> 
> Given a choice between listening to news outlets that are mouthpieces for the government (ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, NPR) and listening to news outlets that speak out against the government (FOX), I choose to listen to the voice of dissent. You sheep can listen to whatever you want to. Have fun with that.
Click to expand...

Ah!  Dissent!  But inconsistent dissent, would you not agree?  I mean the whole debacle in Iraq and then Afghanistan enjoyed the full throated support of the Conservative media.  Where was the most precious "dissent" then?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> No he just implied she was.



Nope.

He did an extremely innocent comedy bit - which you leftist have lied about for 20 years.


----------



## Nosmo King

martybegan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a probable Bill Mahr fan, i find that comical.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford HBO.  I work for the county government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesnt answer the question of if you are a fan of his or not.
> 
> Dodge, Dip, Duck, Dive......and Dodge.
Click to expand...

I'm not dodging anything.  I can't afford the bill to watch Bill.  Ergo, I do not watch him.  Simple isn't it?  Or is it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> That's a completely different dog comparison incident. That is from 1992, the picture of Chelsea with her very wavy long hair blown in front of her face passed off as the WH dog was 1993.



BWAHAHAHAHA

Oh gawd but you fuckers are desperate...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo - you, Rdean, and Edtheliar - three peas in a pod.

Don't know if you care about credibility - but be aware.....


----------



## Derideo_Te

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I compare the main conservative radio personality Rush Limbaugh to the liberal's main proud radio personality, I have to ask:
> 
> *who is the main liberal radio personality again?*
> 
> I mean, sure:  the libs have almost ALL of the main stream media's news anchors and "reporters" [sic] (i.e., their new readers) on the left side.   But, that's just the old propaganda outlets.
> 
> Yet libs, like the author of the blithering blathering OP, do tend to hyperventilate that conservative talk radio is a success.
> 
> They worry about having ANY competing thoughts being disseminated.  Their need for group think and rigid orthodoxy is disturbing.
> 
> Bad news for the lunatic libs who tend to oppose alternative views being tolerated:  *Rush Limbaugh isn't going anywhere.*  If the ABC radio network and the syndicate that puts out the Rush radio show allows him and his EIB network to move on, then move on Rush will.  He won't go away, he'll just start up on different outlets: that's only going to give Rush a wider audience in the long run.
> 
> The orchestrated effort of the leftist wannabe censors will not succeed.
> 
> Like him or not, Rush offers something the leftist radio talking heads could never provide:  informative and entertaining radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a relevant point, Ilya. There is no one on the left who is the equivalent of Limbaugh, or Beck for that matter. Which raises the question as to why there is such a huge market for this on the right but it is virtually non existent on the left.
> 
> Perhaps the OP provides a clue when it mentioned Limbaugh's misogynist remarks about Fluke. There really doesn't seem to be any audience on the left for that kind of language. Granted there is a sense of outrage on the left but it is a reaction to what is stemming from the right rather than originating from the left. There just doesn't seem to be any need for someone on the left to demean women when the right is doing such a thorough job of it. And to be fair it isn't only Limbaugh. Just look at all the GOP candidates remarks about women, rape and abortion.
> 
> Between them all they have the misogyny market locked down so it looks like you are right that Limbaugh isn't going anywhere. He amply fills the niche that he has created for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.  I'm out of rep but here's an IOU.
> 
> You've drilled into a deep psychological well here, a question I've been raising for years.  Dittoes are so fond of bringing up AirAmerica and the various leftist radio talkers that tried to copycat Limblob's model and couldn't find the same ratings numbers.
> 
> Since we're talking about ratings (attention) we can see the leftists copying the model of mean-spirited demonization have not garnered the same degree of attention... yet the right wing talkers that copied the same model (Hannity, Boortz, Savage et  al), _have _done so.  We can conclude that the strategy of eliminationism works for the right but does not work for the left, which in turn indicates the two approaches are serving different audience hot buttons.  It would appear the right's hot button is much more attuned to division and misogyny that the left's is.
> 
> *On the other hand what works far better for audiences on the left is humor and satire (Stewart, Colbert, Maher, Carlin), an approach that seems to remain a mystery to the right.
> *
> It's got to say something about how the two groups tend to think.
Click to expand...


And I think you just nailed it right there. What takes 3 hours to say on the right can be summed up by a 3 minute quip on the left.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't do what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not call Chelsea the "White House Dog.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
Click to expand...


Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.

Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.

But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.


----------



## martybegan

Nosmo King said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford HBO.  I work for the county government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt answer the question of if you are a fan of his or not.
> 
> Dodge, Dip, Duck, Dive......and Dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not dodging anything.  I can't afford the bill to watch Bill.  Ergo, I do not watch him.  Simple isn't it?  Or is it?
Click to expand...


So say you are not a fan of his and be done with it.


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> He did an extremely innocent comedy bit - which you leftist have lied about for 20 years.
Click to expand...


Sure!


----------



## Wry Catcher

IlarMeilyr said:


> When I compare the main conservative radio personality Rush Limbaugh to the liberal's main proud radio personality, I have to ask:
> 
> who is the main liberal radio personality again?
> 
> I mean, sure:  the libs have almost ALL of the main stream media's news anchors and "reporters" [sic] (i.e., their new readers) on the left side.   But, that's just the old propaganda outlets.
> 
> Yet libs, like the author of the blithering blathering OP, do tend to hyperventilate that conservative talk radio is a success.
> 
> They worry about having ANY competing thoughts being disseminated.  Their need for group think and rigid orthodoxy is disturbing.
> 
> Bad news for the lunatic libs who tend to oppose alternative views being tolerated:  Rush Limbaugh isn't going anywhere.  If the ABC radio network and the syndicate that puts out the Rush radio show allows him and his EIB network to move on, then move on Rush will.  He won't go away, he'll just start up on different outlets: that's only going to give Rush a wider audience in the long run.
> 
> The orchestrated effort of the leftist wannabe censors will not succeed.
> 
> Like him or not, Rush offers something the leftist radio talking heads could never provide:  informative and entertaining radio.




In that vein I'll offer my opinion of Limbaugh.  Any defense of Limbaugh must also include an acceptance of the ability of others to call him out.  I've listened off and on to him for a long time, back when he coined words like Fema-Nazis and when he made fun of the appearance of a very young Chelsea Clinton.  He was an Asshole (Arrogant, Self Serving HOLE - person of no substance) then and remains an asshole today.

Does that mean I want him censored?  Hell no!  He is the archetype of the Callous Conservative.  He is motived only by greed and celebrity and not effected whatsoever by the misfortunate of others.  In fact he exploits them and blames them.

His treatment of Sandra Fluke was outrageous, and repeated by a callous conservative asshole even today on this message board.  His impact on traditional American ethos has been enormous, he legitimized for some sociopathy, evident by the posts of callous conservatives on this message board as persons who lack a sense of moral responsibility or social conscience.


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not call Chelsea the "White House Dog.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.
> 
> Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.
> 
> But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.
Click to expand...


I wonder if he thinks she is more attractive than Amy Carter?


----------



## Nosmo King

martybegan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt answer the question of if you are a fan of his or not.
> 
> Dodge, Dip, Duck, Dive......and Dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging anything.  I can't afford the bill to watch Bill.  Ergo, I do not watch him.  Simple isn't it?  Or is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So say you are not a fan of his and be done with it.
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of Chinese opera because I've never attended a Chinese opera.  Same goes for tractor pulls, cock fights, tattoo parlors, Walt Disney World, the Rock of Gibraltar, Peruvian fishing villages, the Mormon Church and the New York Knickerbockers.  I've never been, seen, done or experienced any of those, just like Bill Mahr.  It's hard to be a "fan" of something unexperienced.


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> He did an extremely innocent comedy bit - which you leftist have lied about for 20 years.
Click to expand...


Extremely innocent? Ha! 
He tried to blame it on someone else.... Wasn't it a taped show?


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.
> 
> Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.
> 
> But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if he thinks she is more attractive than Amy Carter?
Click to expand...


naked or clothed ?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Luissa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> He did an extremely innocent comedy bit - which you leftist have lied about for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extremely innocent? Ha!
> He tried to blame it on someone else.... Wasn't it a taped show?
Click to expand...


Uncensored is a liar.  I heard Limbaugh's comments about Chelsea Clinton while driving over Mt. Rose one day.  I don't recall the exact words, I do recall saying out loud (I was alone in the car), "what an asshole"!


----------



## PredFan

The treatment of Sandra Fluke by Limbaugh = Outrageous
The treatment of Bristol Palin by the MSM = No problem.

Hypocrit, thy name is Democrat.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Sure!



The irony of this thread, and the chutzpah of you leftists is precious.

First Pogo lies - and since it is a lie that is part of the party dogma, you jump in. Then I post a transcript that refutes the lie, and Pogo posts a video that refutes his own lies - as if as long as he makes enough noise, reality will contort to fit party goals.

All over a 20 year old comedy bit, because you party hacks are so desperate to go after Limbaugh on anything - no matter how absurd.

Then Derideo_Te comes stumbling in to decare "conservatives just don't understand comedy and satire." :huh:



Sometimes I suspect the whole lot of you are paid by the GOP to make a mockery of what the mindless left is....


----------



## Camp

If Rush walked into a bar and spoke the way he speaks and said some of the outragious things he says, he would get his butt beat in a minute. Not just by libs or dem's, most conservatives and even T party folks would wup his but just for being a crude foul mouthed jerk.  He hides behind his microphone. Over and over he has showed himself to be a cowardly type of guy who refuses to get into live moderated debates with his opponents. The boycotts discussed here have diminished his influence.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> I wonder if he thinks she is more attractive than Amy Carter?



Who cares?

I doubt either of them are going to fuck him.


----------



## Nosmo King

PredFan said:


> The treatment of Sandra Fluke by Limbaugh = Outrageous
> The treatment of Bristol Palin by the MSM = No problem.
> 
> Hypocrit, thy name is Democrat.


When did the MSM boogeyman call Ms. Palin a "slut"?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wry Catcher said:


> Uncensored is a liar.  I heard Limbaugh's comments about Chelsea Clinton while driving over Mt. Rose one day.  I don't recall the exact words, I do recall saying out loud (I was alone in the car), "what an asshole"!



Both the transcript and actual video have been posted in this thread, you sleazy pile of shit.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of this thread, and the chutzpah of you leftists is precious.
> 
> First Pogo lies - and since it is a lie that is part of the party dogma, you jump in. Then I post a transcript that refutes the lie, and Pogo posts a video that refutes his own lies - as if as long as he makes enough noise, reality will contort to fit party goals.
> 
> All over a 20 year old comedy bit, because you party hacks are so desperate to go after Limbaugh on anything - no matter how aburd.
> 
> Then Derideo_Te comes stumbling in to decare "conservatives just don't understand comedy and satire." :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I suspect the whole lot of you are paid by the GOP to make a mockery of what the mindless left is....
Click to expand...


And what was that "lie" then, liar?

Drowning in de river of deNial...


----------



## PredFan

Nosmo King said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treatment of Sandra Fluke by Limbaugh = Outrageous
> The treatment of Bristol Palin by the MSM = No problem.
> 
> Hypocrit, thy name is Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> When did the MSM boogeyman call Ms. Palin a "slut"?
Click to expand...


So it has to be name calling and it HAS to be that one word? Because there's no other way to demean, abuse or belittle women except that one word?

Dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nosmo King said:


> When did the MSM boogeyman call Ms. Palin a "slut"?



Are you fucking kidding, you mindless partisan hack?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEvkOPidWkY]David Letterman calls Governor Sarah Palin a slut - Late Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the MSM boogeyman call Ms. Palin a "slut"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding, you mindless partisan hack?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEvkOPidWkY]David Letterman calls Governor Sarah Palin a slut - Late Show - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

I had no idea that David Letterman was held in the same esteem as Rush Limbaugh!  Do you think that people tune into Letterman's show to hear his opinions and then take those opinions to heart?  Do you think there are people eager to support Letterman just as some Conservatives support Limbaugh?

Do you think that folks take Letterman's political opinions as not only true, but accurate in the same manner as Limbaugh fans do?

But then again, if calling someone a partisan hack and peppering that expression with obscenities is the benchmark of smart and credible, anything is possible.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> And what was that "lie" then, liar?
> 
> Drowning in de river of deNial...



At first I thought you a delusional and desperate moron - who even after proven to be lying - continues with the lie.

But then I realized this is the method of you sleazy fucks in the DNC - an evolution of the "Big Lie" technique. As you are exposed as liars , you simply become more shrill.

You figure you can pretend you weren't exposed until people grow tired of pointing you up - at which time a meme can be established from your lies.

What we of the right and center need to remember is that you of the left truly have no integrity or ethics - exposure as a liar doesn't shame you - you merely redouble your efforts and tell the same lies just exposed...

Honor; it just isn't part of the left.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the MSM boogeyman call Ms. Palin a "slut"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding, you mindless partisan hack?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEvkOPidWkY]David Letterman calls Governor Sarah Palin a slut - Late Show - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hey, if it's not only on the internet, but the actual *title *of a YouTube video, then it's true!


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what was that "lie" then, liar?
> 
> Drowning in de river of deNial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought you a delusional and desperate moron - who even after proven to be lying - continues with the lie.
> 
> But then I realized this is the method of you sleazy fucks in the DNC - an evolution of the "Big Lie" technique. As you are exposed as liars , you simply become more shrill.
> 
> You figure you can pretend you weren't exposed until people grow tired of pointing you up - at which time a meme can be established from your lies.
> 
> What we of the right and center need to remember is that you of the left truly have no integrity or ethics - exposure as a liar doesn't shame you - you merely redouble your efforts and tell the same lies just exposed...
> 
> Honor; it just isn't part of the left.
Click to expand...


So... can't find it huh?
What a shocker.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not call Chelsea the "White House Dog.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.
> 
> Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.
> 
> But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.
Click to expand...


Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.


I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.


----------



## PredFan

I was talking about Bristol Palin being insulted and demeaned by the left, but yeah, Sarah suffered it too. But that's ok to the democrats, because they are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.


----------



## Luissa

Lonestar_logic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.
> 
> Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.
> 
> But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
Click to expand...


It was not intended on a taped show?


----------



## Luissa

PredFan said:


> I was talking about Bristol Palin being insulted and demeaned by the left, but yeah, Sarah suffered it too. But that's ok to the democrats, because they are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.



Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.


----------



## Luissa

But yes, the left should have left her alone.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.
> 
> Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.
> 
> But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not intended on a taped show?
Click to expand...


Nope it wasn't intended. They left it in because it was funny.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luissa said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Bristol Palin being insulted and demeaned by the left, but yeah, Sarah suffered it too. But that's ok to the democrats, because they are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.
Click to expand...


It's Sarah's fault that Bristol was insulted?  Please explain how that is.


----------



## Pogo

Lonestar_logic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he just implied she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.
> 
> Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.
> 
> But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
Click to expand...


Actually it not so much "reinforces" your statement as "devastates" it.  Right there in the video you can see Limblob glancing off stage left (0:03) to make sure the graphic is up on the confidence monitor before going to that graphic, at which point he holds a nice pregnant pause to let it sink in.  It ain't no "accident".

Anyway as somebody else pointed out, it wasn't the only time he played this particular broken record.


----------



## Nosmo King

So it's funny when Limbaugh insults the children of Democrats and outrageous when the children of Republicans are insulted?

Limbaugh is a flame thrower, subtle as a prison riot and out to incite the insane Right to inexplicable political action based on fear, hatred, suspicion and contempt.  What great values for the party of values.

And they excuse his many sins.  From drug abuse and doctor shopping to insulting women and children with the sensitivity of 80 grit sandpaper.  The insane Right eats it all up with a spoon.

And that gives them license to point out hypocrisy while ignoring their own.  What wisdom!  What values!  What a crock.


----------



## Luissa

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Bristol Palin being insulted and demeaned by the left, but yeah, Sarah suffered it too. But that's ok to the democrats, because they are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Sarah's fault that Bristol was insulted?  Please explain how that is.
Click to expand...


If my daughter was pregnant at 17 I would choose to protect her and not put her in the public eye. Your first job is to protect your children. 
I remember the emotional roller coaster my friend went through when she got pregnant our senior year, I can't imagine how worse it would have been if some asshole was making fun of her on national news. 
Palin had been involved in politics for awhile, she knew how hateful people can be. She should have passed. She is young, she could have built her national career later on. When you become a parent you put your children first.


----------



## Luissa

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not intended on a taped show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope it wasn't intended. They left it in because it was funny.
Click to expand...


So they intentionally left it in because it was funny? Laughs are worth more than the feelings of 13 year old girl?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sarah's fault that Bristol was insulted?  Please explain how that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my daughter was pregnant at 17 I would choose to protect her and not put her in the public eye. Your first job is to protect your children.
> I remember the emotional roller coaster my friend went through when she got pregnant our senior year, I can't imagine how worse it would have been if some asshole was making fun of her on national news.
> Palin had been involved in politics for awhile, she knew how hateful people can be. She should have passed. She is young, she could have built her national career later on. When you become a parent you put your children first.
Click to expand...


Using your logic every child in the public eye is fair game to be insulted and ridiculed. 

And you do not put a career on hold because of children, they're the reason you seek out a career in the first place. And it doesn't matter if it's in the public or private sector.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not intended on a taped show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it wasn't intended. They left it in because it was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they intentionally left it in because it was funny? Laughs are worth more than the feelings of 13 year old girl?
Click to expand...


They should have kept her out of the public eye. Besides I've never heard Chelsea say her feelings were hurt. Do you have a link that shows her saying that?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Pogo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  He implied that that the fucking dog was cuter than the young girl.
> 
> Classless?  Yep.  No doubt.
> 
> But calling Chelsea a "dog?"   Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it not so much "reinforces" your statement as "devastates" it.  Right there in the video you can see Limblob glancing off stage left (0:03) to make sure the graphic is up on the confidence monitor before going to that graphic, at which point he holds a nice pregnant pause to let it sink in.  It ain't no "accident".
> 
> Anyway as somebody else pointed out, it wasn't the only time he played this particular broken record.
Click to expand...


My statement was truthful and accurate. You have no idea what Rush was looking at, you're merely speculating.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nosmo King said:


> So it's funny when Limbaugh insults the children of Democrats and outrageous when the children of Republicans are insulted?
> 
> Limbaugh is a flame thrower, subtle as a prison riot and out to incite the insane Right to inexplicable political action based on fear, hatred, suspicion and contempt.  What great values for the party of values.
> 
> And they excuse his many sins.  From drug abuse and doctor shopping to insulting women and children with the sensitivity of 80 grit sandpaper.  The insane Right eats it all up with a spoon.
> 
> And that gives them license to point out hypocrisy while ignoring their own.  What wisdom!  What values!  What a crock.


----------



## Stephanie

Nosmo King said:


> The serious Right wants to ignore Limbaugh.  the insane Right wants to hoist him on their narrow shoulders and celebrate him as a scion of truth.  The rest of us want to know why so much is made of a former disc jockey and why so many resources have been deployed to clean up after him.
> 
> He went explosive when he called Ms. Fluke a slut for testifying before Congress.  Why?  Because women should know their place and stay away from anything like Congressional testimony.  And it will stir the shit pot in which so many of the insane Right live.  Anything that wakes up the insane and makes them howl in unison is good for ratings.
> 
> There's no punditry at stake here.  No enlightenment.  No pragmatic answers for today's problems.  Only demagoguery and sensationalism and an agitator for the insane Right wing.



oh my gawd...they want to hoist him on their shoulders and celebrate him. you people have some imagination...women should know their place...so much bs

so what is your psychoanalysis on Maher calling Palin a cxxt? and why does the leftwing host him on their narrow shoulders and celebrate him


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> The treatment of Sandra Fluke by Limbaugh = Outrageous
> The treatment of Bristol Palin by the MSM = No problem.
> 
> Hypocrit, thy name is Democrat.



I don't recall the MSM calling Bristol Palin a "Slut".  Maybe I'm wrong, post a link if you know better.  Or ...


----------



## Pogo

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it not so much "reinforces" your statement as "devastates" it.  Right there in the video you can see Limblob glancing off stage left (0:03) to make sure the graphic is up on the confidence monitor before going to that graphic, at which point he holds a nice pregnant pause to let it sink in.  It ain't no "accident".
> 
> Anyway as somebody else pointed out, it wasn't the only time he played this particular broken record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My statement was truthful and accurate. You have no idea what Rush was looking at, you're merely speculating.
Click to expand...


Actually I do.  I've set up and produced shows like that many a time.  When you look off camera, you're looking at a confidence monitor to make sure the next event is ready before you introduce it.  That's how broadcast events are done: serially, one event goes on; next event cued up on deck; event after that getting ready in the hole.  So when Limbo looks stage left and sees that the dog is cued up, _that's_ when he introduces it.  As planned.

Now if he had seen the dog and that _wasn't_ the intended graphic, the host would have stalled until they got the right one up, or gone on to something else.  Not rocket surgery.

Then there's the timing and holding the image.  AWK-ward...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lonestar_logic said:


> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.



Oh, i doubt that. It was scripted. But it really was nothing - extremely innocent. The shit spewed by Colbert and Stewart every fucking day is 10 times more offensive. 

This is just faux outrage supported with outright lies.

Did Limbaugh call Chelsea a dog? Nope, he called her a "cute kid."

Is Pogo a shameless fucking liar?

Yep - he's a democrat all right...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Stephanie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The serious Right wants to ignore Limbaugh.  the insane Right wants to hoist him on their narrow shoulders and celebrate him as a scion of truth.  The rest of us want to know why so much is made of a former disc jockey and why so many resources have been deployed to clean up after him.
> 
> He went explosive when he called Ms. Fluke a slut for testifying before Congress.  Why?  Because women should know their place and stay away from anything like Congressional testimony.  And it will stir the shit pot in which so many of the insane Right live.  Anything that wakes up the insane and makes them howl in unison is good for ratings.
> 
> There's no punditry at stake here.  No enlightenment.  No pragmatic answers for today's problems.  Only demagoguery and sensationalism and an agitator for the insane Right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gawd...they want to hoist him on their shoulders and celebrate him. you people have some imagination...women should know their place...so much bs
Click to expand...


Nosmo King wrote, "There's no punditry at stake here.  No enlightenment.  No pragmatic answers for today's problems.  Only demagoguery and sensationalism and an agitator for the insane Right wing."

A clear, concise and accurate depiction of Limbaugh.  

He needed to add Limbaugh is arrogant, self serving and solely without empathy. Lacking empathy and being thrice divorced and unable to accept criticism suggests he is one sick puppy.

Stephanie wrote, "oh my gawd...they want to hoist him on their shoulders and celebrate him. you people have some imagination...women should know their place...so much bs"

Methinks she's brain dead.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.



Hey, if she didn't want to marched off to a death camp, she shouldn't have questioned authority.






Spiritual leader of the democrats...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i doubt that. It was scripted. But it really was nothing - extremely innocent. The shit spewed by Colbert and Stewart every fucking day is 10 times more offensive.
> 
> This is just faux outrage supported with outright lies.
> 
> Did Limbaugh call Chelsea a dog? Nope, he called her a "cute kid."
> 
> Is Pogo a shameless fucking liar?
> 
> Yep - he's a democrat all right...
Click to expand...


You're the liar.  Or else so easily brain washed you never question anything broadcast or written by the right wing.  Maybe both.

Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was an unfortunate accident. Rush was talking about Chelsea when someone put the wrong picture on the screen. It was unintended.
> 
> 
> I should have read post #94 before I posted. But it does reinforce my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i doubt that. It was scripted. But it really was nothing - extremely innocent. The shit spewed by Colbert and Stewart every fucking day is 10 times more offensive.
> 
> This is just faux outrage supported with outright lies.
> 
> Did Limbaugh call Chelsea a dog? Nope, he called her a "cute kid."
> 
> Is Pogo a shameless fucking liar?
> 
> Yep - he's a democrat all right...
Click to expand...


*dem·o·crat*
[dem-uh-krat] Show IPA
noun
1.an advocate of democracy.
2.a person who believes in the political or social equality of all people.
3.
( initial capital letter ) Politics.
a. a member of the Democratic party.
b. a member of the Democratic-Republican party. 

Small d noted, so I'll accept that.  Thanks 

Please to link "the shit spewed by Colbert and Stewart every fucking day".  Not all of it, just an example.
Oh wait, we're still waiting for you to post my previous "lie" at the beginning of this tangent you've engineered to get the spotlight off Lush.
Oh wait, we're still waiting for you to quote the "lie" back here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bereft of basis, bereft of point.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Limbaugh is an asshole, anyone who defends him is an asshole too.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Pogo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it not so much "reinforces" your statement as "devastates" it.  Right there in the video you can see Limblob glancing off stage left (0:03) to make sure the graphic is up on the confidence monitor before going to that graphic, at which point he holds a nice pregnant pause to let it sink in.  It ain't no "accident".
> 
> Anyway as somebody else pointed out, it wasn't the only time he played this particular broken record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My statement was truthful and accurate. You have no idea what Rush was looking at, you're merely speculating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do.  I've set up and produced shows like that many a time.  When you look off camera, you're looking at a confidence monitor to make sure the next event is ready before you introduce it.  That's how broadcast events are done: serially, one event goes on; next event cued up on deck; event after that getting ready in the hole.  So when Limbo looks stage left and sees that the dog is cued up, _that's_ when he introduces it.  As planned.
> 
> Now if he had seen the dog and that _wasn't_ the intended graphic, the host would have stalled until they got the right one up, or gone on to something else.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> Then there's the timing and holding the image.  AWK-ward...
Click to expand...


Assumptions prove nothing, but do keep trying.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Wry Catcher said:


> Limbaugh is an asshole, anyone who defends him is an asshole too.



And anyone who insults him is an asshole.

There. I think we got everyone covered.


----------



## Pogo

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My statement was truthful and accurate. You have no idea what Rush was looking at, you're merely speculating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do.  I've set up and produced shows like that many a time.  When you look off camera, you're looking at a confidence monitor to make sure the next event is ready before you introduce it.  That's how broadcast events are done: serially, one event goes on; next event cued up on deck; event after that getting ready in the hole.  So when Limbo looks stage left and sees that the dog is cued up, _that's_ when he introduces it.  As planned.
> 
> Now if he had seen the dog and that _wasn't_ the intended graphic, the host would have stalled until they got the right one up, or gone on to something else.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> Then there's the timing and holding the image.  AWK-ward...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assumptions prove nothing, but do keep trying.
Click to expand...


Actually you're the one who claimed it's an "accident" and "unintended".  Therefore the burden of proof isn't on me -- it's on you. 

Rotsa ruck with that.


----------



## Stephanie

Luissa said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Bristol Palin being insulted and demeaned by the left, but yeah, Sarah suffered it too. But that's ok to the democrats, because they are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.
Click to expand...


no kidding... but how was she to know you on the left would viciously attack her daughter...see up in Alaska the people have more respect, morals and class... but she found out the hard way about you classless people who live down in the lower 48 and belong to the Democrat party..the Democrat party of old used to respect family is off limits...boy NOT TODAY...hell you people even attack someones horses...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.
> 
> He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't asking _you _for a bet.  I know better.
Click to expand...



hahahah, slam dunk.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is an asshole, anyone who defends him is an asshole too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who insults him is an asshole.
> 
> There. I think we got everyone covered.
Click to expand...


Calling an asshole and asshole isn't an insult; it's a tautology.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo ^ has a LOT of faith in the orchestrated effort to talk advertisers out of contracting with Rush.
> 
> He has considered it and is firmly dead set against free speech!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't asking _you _for a bet.  I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah, slam dunk.
Click to expand...


^ L.K applauds a swing and a miss.

 And, as per usual, he cackles like a retarded crow.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wry Catcher said:


> You're the liar.  Or else so easily brain washed you never question anything broadcast or written by the right wing.  Maybe both.
> 
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online



Chelsea Clinton being a scumbag democrat doesn't alter the facts.

You have video and transcripts

All you lack is so much as a hint of integrity.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Wry Catcher said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is an asshole, anyone who defends him is an asshole too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who insults him is an asshole.
> 
> There. I think we got everyone covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling an asshole and asshole isn't an insult; it's a tautology.
Click to expand...


Calling you *an* asshole *is* redundant.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wry Catcher said:


> Limbaugh is an asshole, anyone who defends him is an asshole too.



And you're a shameless fucking liar.

Everyone has faults....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stephanie said:


> no kidding... but how was she to know you on the left would viciously attack her daughter...see up in Alaska the people have more respect, morals and class... but she found out the hard way about you classless people who live down in the lower 48 and belong to the Democrat party..the Democrat party of old used to respect family is off limits...boy NOT TODAY...hell you people even attack someones horses...



Yeah, but how could she not know that democrats are the scum of the Earth? It's not like they were decent people a few weeks prior - then became the shameful pukes they are today...


----------



## PredFan

Luissa said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Bristol Palin being insulted and demeaned by the left, but yeah, Sarah suffered it too. But that's ok to the democrats, because they are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.
Click to expand...


Hypocrit, thy name is Democrat.


----------



## PredFan

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Bristol Palin being insulted and demeaned by the left, but yeah, Sarah suffered it too. But that's ok to the democrats, because they are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Sarah's fault that Bristol was insulted?  Please explain how that is.
Click to expand...


You are asking a hypocrit to explain? They need no explanation.


----------



## PredFan

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah should have never put her pregnant teenager in that position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sarah's fault that Bristol was insulted?  Please explain how that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my daughter was pregnant at 17 I would choose to protect her and not put her in the public eye. Your first job is to protect your children.
> I remember the emotional roller coaster my friend went through when she got pregnant our senior year, I can't imagine how worse it would have been if some asshole was making fun of her on national news.
> Palin had been involved in politics for awhile, she knew how hateful people can be. She should have passed. She is young, she could have built her national career later on. When you become a parent you put your children first.
Click to expand...


The hypocrisy is incredible. Why do you lefties hate women?


----------



## Uncensored2008

PredFan said:


> The hypocrisy is incredible. Why do you lefties hate women?



Luissa is waging a war on women.


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treatment of Sandra Fluke by Limbaugh = Outrageous
> The treatment of Bristol Palin by the MSM = No problem.
> 
> Hypocrit, thy name is Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the MSM calling Bristol Palin a "Slut".  Maybe I'm wrong, post a link if you know better.  Or ...
Click to expand...


So it has to be name calling and it HAS to be that one word is that it? You actually believe that there is no other way to insult, abuse or belittle women?


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is an asshole, anyone who defends him is an asshole too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who insults him is an asshole.
> 
> There. I think we got everyone covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling an asshole and asshole isn't an insult; it's a tautology.
Click to expand...


You call him an asshole because he exposes your liberal heros as frauds and liars, of course you don't like him. No one really gives a shit what a partisan hack like you thinks.


----------



## PredFan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the liar.  Or else so easily brain washed you never question anything broadcast or written by the right wing.  Maybe both.
> 
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea Clinton being a scumbag democrat doesn't alter the facts.
> 
> You have video and transcripts
> 
> All you lack is so much as a hint of integrity.
Click to expand...


Truth.


----------



## L.K.Eder

IlarMeilyr said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't asking _you _for a bet.  I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah, slam dunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ L.K applauds a swing and a miss.
> 
> And, as per usual, he cackles like a retarded crow.
Click to expand...


^^haunted by crow cackling.

could be remedied by crow eating.

crows from cardiff and swansea make good eating.


----------



## Uncensored2008

L.K.Eder said:


> ^^haunted by crow cackling.
> 
> could be remedied by crow eating.
> 
> crows from cardiff and swansea make good eating.



I take it you particularly enjoy them after they've been run over by several pickup trucks?


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treatment of Sandra Fluke by Limbaugh = Outrageous
> The treatment of Bristol Palin by the MSM = No problem.
> 
> Hypocrit, thy name is Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the MSM calling Bristol Palin a "Slut".  Maybe I'm wrong, post a link if you know better.  Or ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it has to be name calling and it HAS to be that one word is that it? You actually believe that there is no other way to insult, abuse or belittle women?
Click to expand...


Of course I do.  Your Red Herring won't divert.  As I recall Bristol Palin wasn't insulted, abused or belittled by the MSM - if she was and you can post a link proving that I'll apologize.  Until then ...


----------



## Stephanie

David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues

Robert Dougherty
Robert Dougherty, Yahoo! Contributor Network
Jun 12, 2009 "Share your voice on Yahoo! websites. Start Here.".
More:
David Letterman
.



Flag

Post a comment

David Letterman and his jokes, whether they were about Willow Palin or Bristol Palin, continue to land David Letterman in hot water with Willow and Bristol's mother. What David Letterman said about Bristol Palin getting knocked up by A-Rod was one thing. But since Willow Palin was actually attending a Yankees game with Sarah Palin this week instead, David Letterman is being accused of encouraging underage rape, among other things.
Sarah Palin continued to try and stick up for Willow and Bristol by attacking David Letterman on the Today Show this morning. Palin did not buy Letterman's apology, or Letterman's claim that he was joking about Bristol Palin getting knocked up and not 14-year-old Willow.
David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

but he wasn't calling her a SLUT?..You lefties sure can FORGET and FORGIVE such tasteless talk about  WOMEN,  because letterman had to do an ON AIR apology you all said, ok he apologized we LOVE YOU don't do it again... same with Maher calling Palin a cxxt..you brush that off as he's a Comedian...so any of you whining about how Rush insulted this Fluke... are just being the two faced hypocrites like you are always are..


----------



## Pogo

Stephanie said:


> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues
> 
> Robert Dougherty
> Robert Dougherty, Yahoo! Contributor Network
> Jun 12, 2009 "Share your voice on Yahoo! websites. Start Here.".
> More:
> David Letterman
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Flag
> 
> Post a comment
> 
> David Letterman and his jokes, whether they were about Willow Palin or Bristol Palin, continue to land David Letterman in hot water with Willow and Bristol's mother. What David Letterman said about Bristol Palin getting knocked up by A-Rod was one thing. But since Willow Palin was actually attending a Yankees game with Sarah Palin this week instead, David Letterman is being accused of encouraging underage rape, among other things.
> Sarah Palin continued to try and stick up for Willow and Bristol by attacking David Letterman on the Today Show this morning. Palin did not buy Letterman's apology, or Letterman's claim that he was joking about Bristol Palin getting knocked up and not 14-year-old Willow.
> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
> 
> but he wasn't calling her a SLUT?..You lefties sure can FORGET and FORGIVE such tasteless "jokes" when you want to..and to top it off it was her little NINE year old daughter that was actually at the game



Yeah yeah, Palin's Checkers speech, yawn...


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^haunted by crow cackling.
> 
> could be remedied by crow eating.
> 
> crows from cardiff and swansea make good eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you particularly enjoy them after they've been run over by several pickup trucks?
Click to expand...


Or by large seafaring mammals... Arrr! there be Wales!


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who insults him is an asshole.
> 
> There. I think we got everyone covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling an asshole and asshole isn't an insult; it's a tautology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call him an asshole because he exposes your liberal heros as frauds and liars, of course you don't like him. No one really gives a shit what a partisan hack like you thinks.
Click to expand...


Apparently right wing hacks like you and Uncensored do care what I think.  Otherwise you and he would be off on another thread trying to rewrite history.


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the MSM calling Bristol Palin a "Slut".  Maybe I'm wrong, post a link if you know better.  Or ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it has to be name calling and it HAS to be that one word is that it? You actually believe that there is no other way to insult, abuse or belittle women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do.  Your Red Herring won't divert.  As I recall Bristol Palin wasn't insulted, abused or belittled by the MSM - if she was and you can post a link proving that I'll apologize.  Until then ...
Click to expand...


You are laboring under the delusion that I give a shit what you think.


----------



## Stephanie

Pogo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues
> 
> Robert Dougherty
> Robert Dougherty, Yahoo! Contributor Network
> Jun 12, 2009 "Share your voice on Yahoo! websites. Start Here.".
> More:
> David Letterman
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Flag
> 
> Post a comment
> 
> David Letterman and his jokes, whether they were about Willow Palin or Bristol Palin, continue to land David Letterman in hot water with Willow and Bristol's mother. What David Letterman said about Bristol Palin getting knocked up by A-Rod was one thing. But since Willow Palin was actually attending a Yankees game with Sarah Palin this week instead, David Letterman is being accused of encouraging underage rape, among other things.
> Sarah Palin continued to try and stick up for Willow and Bristol by attacking David Letterman on the Today Show this morning. Palin did not buy Letterman's apology, or Letterman's claim that he was joking about Bristol Palin getting knocked up and not 14-year-old Willow.
> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
> 
> but he wasn't calling her a SLUT?..You lefties sure can FORGET and FORGIVE such tasteless "jokes" when you want to..and to top it off it was her little NINE year old daughter that was actually at the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, Palin's Checkers speech, yawn...
Click to expand...


ah, so it's yawn about this with a CHILD, But the world ends with Rush saying Fluke a 30 year old woman was ACTING like a slut...

oh we get it...


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling an asshole and asshole isn't an insult; it's a tautology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call him an asshole because he exposes your liberal heros as frauds and liars, of course you don't like him. No one really gives a shit what a partisan hack like you thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently right wing hacks like you and Uncensored do care what I think.  Otherwise you and he would be off on another thread trying to rewrite history.
Click to expand...


Wrong again dumbass. I'm here to educate. You don't want to learn anything, too bad for you. I'm not here to listen to your pathetic excuses and rationalizations.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^haunted by crow cackling.
> 
> could be remedied by crow eating.
> 
> crows from cardiff and swansea make good eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you particularly enjoy them after they've been run over by several pickup trucks?
Click to expand...


why would you take that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wry Catcher said:


> Apparently right wing hacks like you and Uncensored do care what I think.  Otherwise you and he would be off on another thread trying to rewrite history.



I agreed with you.

Rush is an asshole and I don't much like him.

I also pointed out that you're a shameless fucking liar, and I don't much like you either...


----------



## PredFan

Stephanie said:


> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues
> 
> Robert Dougherty
> Robert Dougherty, Yahoo! Contributor Network
> Jun 12, 2009 "Share your voice on Yahoo! websites. Start Here.".
> More:
> David Letterman
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Flag
> 
> Post a comment
> 
> David Letterman and his jokes, whether they were about Willow Palin or Bristol Palin, continue to land David Letterman in hot water with Willow and Bristol's mother. What David Letterman said about Bristol Palin getting knocked up by A-Rod was one thing. But since Willow Palin was actually attending a Yankees game with Sarah Palin this week instead, David Letterman is being accused of encouraging underage rape, among other things.
> Sarah Palin continued to try and stick up for Willow and Bristol by attacking David Letterman on the Today Show this morning. Palin did not buy Letterman's apology, or Letterman's claim that he was joking about Bristol Palin getting knocked up and not 14-year-old Willow.
> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
> 
> but he wasn't calling her a SLUT?..You lefties sure can FORGET and FORGIVE such tasteless talk about  WOMEN,  because letterman had to do an ON AIR apology you all said, ok he apologized we LOVE YOU don't do it again... same with Maher calling Palin a cxxt..you brush that off as he's a Comedian...so any of you whining about how Rush insulted this Fluke... are just being the two faced hypocrites like you are always are..



Democrats are mysogenists of the worst kind.

And world class hypocrits.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

L.K.Eder said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah, slam dunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ L.K applauds a swing and a miss.
> 
> And, as per usual, he cackles like a retarded crow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^haunted by crow cackling.
> 
> could be remedied by crow eating.
> 
> crows from cardiff and swansea make good eating.
Click to expand...


Self-serving dishonest commentary from L.K.  How typical.

Anyway, i am not haunted by your cackling, ya dimwit.  I see the exposure of how retarded you are (as a crow or otherwise) as being pretty amusing.


----------



## L.K.Eder

PredFan said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues
> 
> Robert Dougherty
> Robert Dougherty, Yahoo! Contributor Network
> Jun 12, 2009 "Share your voice on Yahoo! websites. Start Here.".
> More:
> David Letterman
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Flag
> 
> Post a comment
> 
> David Letterman and his jokes, whether they were about Willow Palin or Bristol Palin, continue to land David Letterman in hot water with Willow and Bristol's mother. What David Letterman said about Bristol Palin getting knocked up by A-Rod was one thing. But since Willow Palin was actually attending a Yankees game with Sarah Palin this week instead, David Letterman is being accused of encouraging underage rape, among other things.
> Sarah Palin continued to try and stick up for Willow and Bristol by attacking David Letterman on the Today Show this morning. Palin did not buy Letterman's apology, or Letterman's claim that he was joking about Bristol Palin getting knocked up and not 14-year-old Willow.
> David Letterman in Hot Water; Willow and Bristol Palin Jokes Continues - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
> 
> but he wasn't calling her a SLUT?..You lefties sure can FORGET and FORGIVE such tasteless talk about  WOMEN,  because letterman had to do an ON AIR apology you all said, ok he apologized we LOVE YOU don't do it again... same with Maher calling Palin a cxxt..you brush that off as he's a Comedian...so any of you whining about how Rush insulted this Fluke... are just being the two faced hypocrites like you are always are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are mysogenists of the worst kind.
> 
> And world class hypocrits.
Click to expand...


lol. mysogenists. sure.

btw, it's hippogriphs.


----------



## tinydancer

Another "Rush is dead in the water because of Sandra Fluke" thread?








'nuff said.

2013 - Heavy Hundred - TALKERS.COM


----------



## tinydancer

And we all should not forget Maher claiming that it was different when he called Palin a "**** and a dumb twat"....


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Another "Rush is dead in the water because of Sandra Fluke" thread?



No, actually it's another "Cumulus is losing money so they may flush Rush" thread.  Gotta keep up.




tinydancer said:


> And we all should not forget Maher claiming that it was different when he called Palin a "**** and a dumb twat"....



Maher isn't the topic here, but since you bring it up, it is different: Limblob broadcasts to the general public over (used to be, still close to) 600 radio stations; Maher's alleged comments on Palin (I say 'alleged' because there's no documentation) would have taken place in comedy clubs, where adults pay to get in and know in advance what they're getting.

Yeah I'd say that's different.

But wait, here's a better comparison:

This is your brain:






This is your brain on hypocrisy:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUb-NiwcmrE]Ted Nugent Goes Off On Obama And Hillary! - YouTube[/ame]


-- any questions?


----------



## PredFan

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "Rush is dead in the water because of Sandra Fluke" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually it's another "Cumulus is losing money so they may flush Rush" thread.  Gotta keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we all should not forget Maher claiming that it was different when he called Palin a "**** and a dumb twat"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maher isn't the topic here, but since you bring it up, it is different: Limblob broadcasts to the general public over (used to be, still close to) 600 radio stations; Maher's alleged comments on Palin (I say 'alleged' because there's no documentation) would have taken place in comedy clubs, where adults pay to get in and know in advance what they're getting.
> 
> Yeah I'd say that's different.
> 
> But wait, here's a better comparison:
> 
> This is your brain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your brain on hypocrisy:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUb-NiwcmrE]Ted Nugent Goes Off On Obama And Hillary! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> -- any questions?
Click to expand...


Good effort, but sorry, I'm not buying it.

It's about the outrage. The left is outraged that Rush called her that and they call him a mysogenist, an asshole, and other things but they have no outrage over the left's treatment of republican women and their families. That is where the hypocrisy lies. Where the inult occurs, and who watches it is irrelevant. The left are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "Rush is dead in the water because of Sandra Fluke" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually it's another "Cumulus is losing money so they may flush Rush" thread.  Gotta keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we all should not forget Maher claiming that it was different when he called Palin a "**** and a dumb twat"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maher isn't the topic here, but since you bring it up, it is different: Limblob broadcasts to the general public over (used to be, still close to) 600 radio stations; Maher's alleged comments on Palin (I say 'alleged' because there's no documentation) would have taken place in comedy clubs, where adults pay to get in and know in advance what they're getting.
> 
> Yeah I'd say that's different.
> 
> But wait, here's a better comparison:
> 
> This is your brain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your brain on hypocrisy:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUb-NiwcmrE]Ted Nugent Goes Off On Obama And Hillary! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> -- any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good effort, but sorry, I'm not buying it.
> 
> It's about the outrage. The left is outraged that Rush called her that and they call him a mysogenist, an asshole, and other things but they have no outrage over the left's treatment of republican women and their families. That is where the hypocrisy lies. Where the inult occurs, and who watches it is irrelevant. The left are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.
Click to expand...


Uh.......... really?

Ed Schultz referred to Laura Ingraham (a public figure, not a college student) as a "slut" (one time) and he not only apologized, he got suspended off the air for a week by MSNBC.  Even though it didn't happen on their airwaves (it was on a radio show).

Now remind me again what kind of suspension Lush Rimjob got for calling Fluke a "slut" 53 times over the course of three days.
Can you spell "hypocrite"?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually it's another "Cumulus is losing money so they may flush Rush" thread.  Gotta keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher isn't the topic here, but since you bring it up, it is different: Limblob broadcasts to the general public over (used to be, still close to) 600 radio stations; Maher's alleged comments on Palin (I say 'alleged' because there's no documentation) would have taken place in comedy clubs, where adults pay to get in and know in advance what they're getting.
> 
> Yeah I'd say that's different.
> 
> But wait, here's a better comparison:
> 
> This is your brain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your brain on hypocrisy:
> Ted Nugent Goes Off On Obama And Hillary! - YouTube
> 
> 
> -- any questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good effort, but sorry, I'm not buying it.
> 
> It's about the outrage. The left is outraged that Rush called her that and they call him a mysogenist, an asshole, and other things but they have no outrage over the left's treatment of republican women and their families. That is where the hypocrisy lies. Where the inult occurs, and who watches it is irrelevant. The left are a bunch of ignorant hypocrits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh.......... really?
> 
> Ed Schultz referred to Laura Ingraham (a public figure, not a college student) as a "slut" (one time) and he not only apologized, he got suspended off the air for a week by MSNBC.  Even though it didn't happen on their airwaves (it was on a radio show).
> 
> Now remind me again what kind of suspension Lush Rimjob got for calling Fluke a "slut" 53 times over the course of three days.
> Can you spell "hypocrite"?
Click to expand...


He retracted his stupid comment.

If Fluke was all that injured, she could have sued.

Of course, I suppose the fact that she had MADE herself a public figure (contrary to your faux claim) might have handicapped that option.


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "Rush is dead in the water because of Sandra Fluke" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually it's another "Cumulus is losing money so they may flush Rush" thread.  Gotta keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we all should not forget Maher claiming that it was different when he called Palin a "**** and a dumb twat"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maher isn't the topic here, but since you bring it up, it is different: Limblob broadcasts to the general public over (used to be, still close to) 600 radio stations; Maher's alleged comments on Palin (I say 'alleged' because there's no documentation) would have taken place in comedy clubs, where adults pay to get in and know in advance what they're getting.
> 
> Yeah I'd say that's different.
> 
> But wait, here's a better comparison:
> 
> This is your brain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your brain on hypocrisy:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUb-NiwcmrE]Ted Nugent Goes Off On Obama And Hillary! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> -- any questions?
Click to expand...


Oh piss off that it's ok for Maher on HBO to call Palin a **** and a dumb twat and then turn around and be insulted over Fluke.

Bite me. 

Back to Cumulus trying to blame Rush for all their troubles...

* This year, Limbaugh is drawing new advertisers and recovering well after the major boycott he faced in response to his broadcasts on Fluke, Premiere Radio senior vice president and director of talk radio sales Dan Metter told the Talkers New York 2013 conference.

*

And here's the key. Rush is still absolutely positively number one in the country. 

* The Rush Limbaugh Program is reportedly considering ending its affiliation agreement with Cumulus Media in response to Dickey laying the blame on advertising losses on the conservative talker.

 Limbaughs program is still the highest rated talk radio show in the country.
*

Distributor: Rush Limbaugh doing ?very well? - Mackenzie Weinger - POLITICO.com


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "Rush is dead in the water because of Sandra Fluke" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually it's another "Cumulus is losing money so they may flush Rush" thread.  Gotta keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we all should not forget Maher claiming that it was different when he called Palin a "**** and a dumb twat"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maher isn't the topic here, but since you bring it up, it is different: Limblob broadcasts to the general public over (used to be, still close to) 600 radio stations; Maher's alleged comments on Palin (I say 'alleged' because there's no documentation) would have taken place in comedy clubs, where adults pay to get in and know in advance what they're getting.
> 
> Yeah I'd say that's different.
> 
> But wait, here's a better comparison:
> 
> This is your brain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your brain on hypocrisy:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUb-NiwcmrE]Ted Nugent Goes Off On Obama And Hillary! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> -- any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh piss off that it's ok for Maher on HBO to call Palin a **** and a dumb twat and then turn around and be insulted over Fluke.
> 
> Bite me.
> 
> Back to Cumulus trying to blame Rush for all their troubles...
> 
> * This year, Limbaugh is drawing new advertisers and recovering well after the major boycott he faced in response to his broadcasts on Fluke, Premiere Radio senior vice president and director of talk radio sales Dan Metter told the Talkers New York 2013 conference.
> 
> *
> 
> And here's the key. Rush is still absolutely positively number one in the country.
> 
> * The Rush Limbaugh Program is reportedly considering ending its affiliation agreement with Cumulus Media in response to Dickey laying the blame on advertising losses on the conservative talker.
> 
> Limbaugh&#8217;s program is still the highest rated talk radio show in the country.
> *
> 
> Distributor: Rush Limbaugh doing ?very well? - Mackenzie Weinger - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


Maher didn't do it on HBO; he did it in a comedy club (if he did so at all), so bite ME.  And I didn't claim to be "insulted".  The advertisers did.

Meanwhile I can't believe you went back to this well after it's been exposed as dry *twice*:  As it says right in the article, "Premiere Radio *senior vice president and director of talk radio sales* Dan Metter told the *Talkers New York 2013 conference*" 

-- he's the *SELLER *of the program, _*addressing potential buyers*_.  WTF do you think he's going to say while hawking his own product?? 
 "We're in trouble"??

Same thing over and over, expect different results...  hard to believe, Harry...

You don't even want to go into where these alleged "ratings" come from (hint: same source).  We did that earlier.   Summed up in post 70.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it has to be name calling and it HAS to be that one word is that it? You actually believe that there is no other way to insult, abuse or belittle women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do.  Your Red Herring won't divert.  As I recall Bristol Palin wasn't insulted, abused or belittled by the MSM - if she was and you can post a link proving that I'll apologize.  Until then ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are laboring under the delusion that I give a shit what you think.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  It's the FACT that you and others on the mentally challenged right wing get so upset when your beliefs are challenged.  If you had an IQ over 89 you might understand.

That you don't is sad.  That your believe otherwise is pitiful.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the liar.  Or else so easily brain washed you never question anything broadcast or written by the right wing.  Maybe both.
> 
> Chelsea Clinton tells how Rush Limbaugh made fun of her looks when she was 13 by comparing her to a dog | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea Clinton being a scumbag democrat doesn't alter the facts.
> 
> *You have video and transcripts*
> 
> All you lack is so much as a hint of integrity.
Click to expand...

Again, you dishonestly try to use a 1992 video and transcript to deny what happened in 1993. 

This has already been pointed out to you, and lacking all integrity, you continue to spew the same lie!


----------



## JoeB131

Sallow said:


> Rush ain't going anywhere.
> 
> He's the head of the GOP and conservatives in general.
> 
> The Koch brothers are backing him. He could lose more money then the Conservatives lost during the Bush administration and still get backing.



So he's like Howard Beale and the Koch brothers are like Ned Beatty's character in Network?  

So does that make Cumulous Robert Duvall?


----------



## JoeB131

I'll say this again for the dense.  

Limbaugh's quest for ratings and attention actually  hurts your cause. 

There actually WAS a valid policy point related to the Fluke issue.  Should religious institutions be compelled to pay for birth control or other medical treatments that go against their religious doctrines.  

All of which got drowned out when Limbaugh called Fluke a "slut".  

And it got worse.  Because the GOP primaries were still going on at that point, none of the major contenders were able to get the issue back on track by denouncing Limbaugh.  So guys who wanted to be leader of the free world were unable to denounce one lout on the radio.  

How did this help you guys again?


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> I'll say this again for the dense.
> 
> Limbaugh's quest for ratings and attention actually  hurts your cause.
> 
> There actually WAS a valid policy point related to the Fluke issue.  Should religious institutions be compelled to pay for birth control or other medical treatments that go against their religious doctrines.
> 
> All of which got drowned out when Limbaugh called Fluke a "slut".
> 
> And it got worse.  Because the GOP primaries were still going on at that point, none of the major contenders were able to get the issue back on track by denouncing Limbaugh.  So guys who wanted to be leader of the free world were unable to denounce one lout on the radio.
> 
> How did this help you guys again?



lol, hurts the cause
and Maher being a MILLION dollar donor to Obama calling a Vice President candidate a cxxt doesn't hurt your all cause? well as we see, no you didn't give on shit about it (most of you probably agreed) and you still went out and voted for the community organizer...so you can take "this cause" and put to rest...all two faced hypocrites is your cause of the Democrats..


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say this again for the dense.
> 
> Limbaugh's quest for ratings and attention actually  hurts your cause.
> 
> There actually WAS a valid policy point related to the Fluke issue.  Should religious institutions be compelled to pay for birth control or other medical treatments that go against their religious doctrines.
> 
> All of which got drowned out when Limbaugh called Fluke a "slut".
> 
> And it got worse.  Because the GOP primaries were still going on at that point, none of the major contenders were able to get the issue back on track by denouncing Limbaugh.  So guys who wanted to be leader of the free world were unable to denounce one lout on the radio.
> 
> How did this help you guys again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, hurts the cause
> and Maher being a MILLION dollar donor to Obama calling a Vice President candidate a cxxt doesn't hurt your all cause? well as we see, no you didn't give on shit about it (most of you probably agreed) and you still went out and voted for the community organizer...so you can take "this cause" and put to rest...all two faced hypocrites is your cause of the Democrats..
Click to expand...


Exactly what important issue did calling Palin the C-word distract from? 

What brilliant point as Palin making at the point Maher called her that?  

Oh, wait. Palin doesn't make brilliant points.  She doesn't even make good points. 

Palin was a public figure.  Fluke was not. 

This is the difference you don't seem to get.


----------



## thanatos144

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say this again for the dense.
> 
> Limbaugh's quest for ratings and attention actually  hurts your cause.
> 
> There actually WAS a valid policy point related to the Fluke issue.  Should religious institutions be compelled to pay for birth control or other medical treatments that go against their religious doctrines.
> 
> All of which got drowned out when Limbaugh called Fluke a "slut".
> 
> And it got worse.  Because the GOP primaries were still going on at that point, none of the major contenders were able to get the issue back on track by denouncing Limbaugh.  So guys who wanted to be leader of the free world were unable to denounce one lout on the radio.
> 
> How did this help you guys again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, hurts the cause
> and Maher being a MILLION dollar donor to Obama calling a Vice President candidate a cxxt doesn't hurt your all cause? well as we see, no you didn't give on shit about it (most of you probably agreed) and you still went out and voted for the community organizer...so you can take "this cause" and put to rest...all two faced hypocrites is your cause of the Democrats..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what important issue did calling Palin the C-word distract from?
> 
> What brilliant point as Palin making at the point Maher called her that?
> 
> Oh, wait. Palin doesn't make brilliant points.  She doesn't even make good points.
> 
> Palin was a public figure.  Fluke was not.
> 
> This is the difference you don't seem to get.
Click to expand...


i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, hurts the cause
> and Maher being a MILLION dollar donor to Obama calling a Vice President candidate a cxxt doesn't hurt your all cause? well as we see, no you didn't give on shit about it (most of you probably agreed) and you still went out and voted for the community organizer...so you can take "this cause" and put to rest...all two faced hypocrites is your cause of the Democrats..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what important issue did calling Palin the C-word distract from?
> 
> What brilliant point as Palin making at the point Maher called her that?
> 
> Oh, wait. Palin doesn't make brilliant points.  She doesn't even make good points.
> 
> Palin was a public figure.  Fluke was not.
> 
> This is the difference you don't seem to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
Click to expand...


...aaaand you just demonstrated JoeB's point.  

Fluke didn't even talk about herself, let alone her sex life, yet you've been fed this line and you swallowed.  Even after a year and a half to figure it out.

That tells us a lot.  The gift of Limblab that keeps on giving.


----------



## Stephanie

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what important issue did calling Palin the C-word distract from?
> 
> What brilliant point as Palin making at the point Maher called her that?
> 
> Oh, wait. Palin doesn't make brilliant points.  She doesn't even make good points.
> 
> Palin was a public figure.  Fluke was not.
> 
> This is the difference you don't seem to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...aaaand you just demonstrated JoeB's point.
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke didn't even talk about herself, let alone her sex life, yet you've been fed this line and you swallowed.  Even after a year and a half to figure it out.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  The gift of Limblab that keeps on giving.
Click to expand...


 you people having this obsession with Limbaugh is the gift to him all they way to the bank...If you and the media didn't go ape shit over him he wouldn't get as many new listeners...

you should pat yourself on the backs for MAKING him RICH...such fools


----------



## Surfer

He IS stupid when it comes to women just like most men are. He keeps marrying down. His first wife was a secretary, second a college kid/usherette, 3rd was a 3x-married aerobics instructor and 4th was a "VIP liaison". LOL! VIP liaison. I wouldn't call any of them "trophy wives". If this one ends in divorce he should stop getting married. Most people are not happy/challenged/passionate about marriage after the first year or so.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Again, you dishonestly try to use a 1992 video and transcript to deny what happened in 1993.



Edtheliar fabricating events out of thin air - again.



> This has already been pointed out to you, and lacking all integrity, you continue to spew the same lie!



ROFL

Even your fellow Obamunists don't support you in this lie, ed.

Your partisanship defines reality for you.


----------



## longknife

And he just celebrated his *twenty-fifth anniversary* on air yesterday!

My bet is that he'll remain on air, driving the left nuts, for as long as he wants!!!


----------



## Camp

Stephanie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...aaaand you just demonstrated JoeB's point.
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke didn't even talk about herself, let alone her sex life, yet you've been fed this line and you swallowed.  Even after a year and a half to figure it out.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  The gift of Limblab that keeps on giving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you people having this obsession with Limbaugh is the gift to him all they way to the bank...If you and the media didn't go ape shit over him he wouldn't get as many new listeners...
> 
> you should pat yourself on the backs for MAKING him RICH...such fools
Click to expand...


This shows the lack of critical thinking of a large segement of the right. Certainly the ditto heads. The left uses Rush and his comments as tools to identify the right as liars and horrible hateful people. He might make his fans happy, but the majority, and particularly those undecided voters find him and his kind to be just plain crude propagandist. Rush doesn't care. He is in it for the money. He glowed in the power and influence he had in the past, but he doesn't have that anymore. The Fluke situation neutralized his influence and still does. It really does make the far right look like suckers when they try to defend the indefensible and refuse to admit Rush is imperfect and can be a total jerk sometimes. Folks know he misrepresented the Fluke story and plain lied about her and what she said. He did it in a way that makes him look like a disgusting bully. And posters here are still repeating those lies and misrpresentations. That paints the right with a broad brush, an undeserving one IMO. Defending Rush is not the same as defending the agenda of the right. Defending Rush is just spending resources of defending a radio talker. Rush may beinifit, but the agenda's of the right suffer for it.


----------



## thanatos144

What do you think pisses progressive off more? The fact that Rush said this woman was calling herself a slut or that fact the most of the country thinks the same way as evidenced by his ratings?


----------



## thanatos144

Camp said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...aaaand you just demonstrated JoeB's point.
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke didn't even talk about herself, let alone her sex life, yet you've been fed this line and you swallowed.  Even after a year and a half to figure it out.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  The gift of Limblab that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you people having this obsession with Limbaugh is the gift to him all they way to the bank...If you and the media didn't go ape shit over him he wouldn't get as many new listeners...
> 
> you should pat yourself on the backs for MAKING him RICH...such fools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This shows the lack of critical thinking of a large segement of the right. Certainly the ditto heads. The left uses Rush and his comments as tools to identify the right as liars and horrible hateful people. He might make his fans happy, but the majority, and particularly those undecided voters find him and his kind to be just plain crude propagandist. Rush doesn't care. He is in it for the money. He glowed in the power and influence he had in the past, but he doesn't have that anymore. The Fluke situation neutralized his influence and still does. It really does make the far right look like suckers when they try to defend the indefensible and refuse to admit Rush is imperfect and can be a total jerk sometimes. Folks know he misrepresented the Fluke story and plain lied about her and what she said. He did it in a way that makes him look like a disgusting bully. And posters here are still repeating those lies and misrpresentations. That paints the right with a broad brush, an undeserving one IMO. Defending Rush is not the same as defending the agenda of the right. Defending Rush is just spending resources of defending a radio talker. Rush may beinifit, but the agenda's of the right suffer for it.
Click to expand...


And yet is the lefts point of view was what the people wanted Rush wouldn't have ratings as high as they are....face it the American people also think Fluke is a slut.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Camp said:


> This shows the lack of critical thinking of a large segement of the right. Certainly the ditto heads. The left uses Rush and his comments as tools to identify the right as liars and horrible hateful people. He might make his fans happy, but the majority, and particularly those undecided voters find him and his kind to be just plain crude propagandist. Rush doesn't care. He is in it for the money. He glowed in the power and influence he had in the past, but he doesn't have that anymore. The Fluke situation neutralized his influence and still does. It really does make the far right look like suckers when they try to defend the indefensible and refuse to admit Rush is imperfect and can be a total jerk sometimes. Folks know he misrepresented the Fluke story and plain lied about her and what she said. He did it in a way that makes him look like a disgusting bully. And posters here are still repeating those lies and misrpresentations. That paints the right with a broad brush, an undeserving one IMO. Defending Rush is not the same as defending the agenda of the right. Defending Rush is just spending resources of defending a radio talker. Rush may beinifit, but the agenda's of the right suffer for it.



Maybe if you hold your breath until you're blue, you'll get your way?


----------



## Wry Catcher

thanatos144 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, hurts the cause
> and Maher being a MILLION dollar donor to Obama calling a Vice President candidate a cxxt doesn't hurt your all cause? well as we see, no you didn't give on shit about it (most of you probably agreed) and you still went out and voted for the community organizer...so you can take "this cause" and put to rest...all two faced hypocrites is your cause of the Democrats..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what important issue did calling Palin the C-word distract from?
> 
> What brilliant point as Palin making at the point Maher called her that?
> 
> Oh, wait. Palin doesn't make brilliant points.  She doesn't even make good points.
> 
> Palin was a public figure.  Fluke was not.
> 
> This is the difference you don't seem to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
Click to expand...


I guess you shouldn't go in public by posting on this thread and expecting anyone to believe you're not a jerk.  How about proving Ms. Fluke had "tons of sex"?  Name names or STFU.


----------



## Camp

And yet is the lefts point of view was what the people wanted Rush wouldn't have ratings as high as they are....face it the American people also think Fluke is a slut.[/QUOTE]

And this is what is meant by "living in a bubble". You think those ratings have some importance. The ratings only indicate how many people who listen to talk radio, listen to Rush. You think because he beats out the jazz station and he has higher ratings than the rock station and higher ratings than the muzak station and higher ratings than the whatever station it's a big deal. He doesn't beat out all the other stations combined. Not even close. More people are not listening to him than are listening to him. His listeners may believe Fluke is a slut, but the rest of America doesn't care about Fluke or even the issue she is connected to. It just doesn't matter. What matters is that the left has a tool to use to make the right look mean and nasty. The left doesn't about what Rush listeners believe. They know most normal folks don't want women spoken of in such a crude way and when they here about a girl being attacked in such a nasty way it turns them off.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wry Catcher said:


> I guess you shouldn't go in public by posting on this thread and expecting anyone to believe you're not a jerk.  How about proving Ms. Fluke had "tons of sex"?  Name names or STFU.



Fluke was a party hack, planted in the hearings to promote the party goals of Obama's fascist care and the revocation of the 1st amendment.

Her 15 minutes are over and now we have Rachel Jeantel as the role model of the DNC....


----------



## Surfer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fluke was a party hack, planted in the hearings to promote the party goals of Obama's fascist care and the revocation of the 1st amendment.
> Her 15 minutes are over and now we have Rachel Jeantel as the role model of the DNC....



Haha! Priceless! LOL! Yeah, she hot. Has a neck like a linebacker...


----------



## Luissa

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sarah's fault that Bristol was insulted?  Please explain how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my daughter was pregnant at 17 I would choose to protect her and not put her in the public eye. Your first job is to protect your children.
> I remember the emotional roller coaster my friend went through when she got pregnant our senior year, I can't imagine how worse it would have been if some asshole was making fun of her on national news.
> Palin had been involved in politics for awhile, she knew how hateful people can be. She should have passed. She is young, she could have built her national career later on. When you become a parent you put your children first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your logic every child in the public eye is fair game to be insulted and ridiculed.
> 
> And you do not put a career on hold because of children, they're the reason you seek out a career in the first place. And it doesn't matter if it's in the public or private sector.
Click to expand...


Using my logic? 
No not every child, only ones that are going through the hardest thing they will ever go through. 
And sometimes you have to put a career on hold because of your children. My father passed on a promotion because of his children and I doubt he has regretted it once. He put us first, not himself.


----------



## Luissa

Surfer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke was a party hack, planted in the hearings to promote the party goals of Obama's fascist care and the revocation of the 1st amendment.
> Her 15 minutes are over and now we have Rachel Jeantel as the role model of the DNC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Priceless! LOL! Yeah, she hot. Has a neck like a linebacker...
Click to expand...


And you are a dbag, your point?


----------



## Luissa

Wry Catcher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what important issue did calling Palin the C-word distract from?
> 
> What brilliant point as Palin making at the point Maher called her that?
> 
> Oh, wait. Palin doesn't make brilliant points.  She doesn't even make good points.
> 
> Palin was a public figure.  Fluke was not.
> 
> This is the difference you don't seem to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you shouldn't go in public by posting on this thread and expecting anyone to believe you're not a jerk.  How about proving Ms. Fluke had "tons of sex"?  Name names or STFU.
Click to expand...


The right always assume liberal women are sluts, don't ya know?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> The right always assume liberal women are sluts, don't ya know?








Yeah, this ain't exactly Sarah Palin we're talking about. The men aren't going to be forming a line.....

Fluke was just a hack.


----------



## Luissa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right always assume liberal women are sluts, don't ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this ain't exactly Sarah Palin we're talking about. The men aren't going to be forming a line.....
> 
> Fluke was just a hack.
Click to expand...

Palin is a monet.


----------



## Camp

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fluke was just a hack.



Why do you call her a hack? Do you know the meaning of the word? How can you expect to ever make a point or dispel the notion that the far right is made of of uninformed stupid people when you refuse to even learn the definitions of words? A hack is a person in business or politics that is a "hatchet man" that will do whatever he or she is ordered to do without concern for the person or people his or her actions effect. They will without concern. They are just people who do what they are told. Issue's and moral's and wrong and right don't mean anything. So you want to convince people that Fluke never cared about the issue and was just a worker for the left following commands. She never believed in what she said and does not care about the outcome. She could turn around tomorrow and take a different side or opinion on the issue. She is just a hack.  So which is it, you don't know the meaning of words, but use them anyhow. You are to lazy to look up definintions or not able  comprehend the meanings? Are you just stuck on what you were told by Rush and worship him to the point where you just repeat his misinformation without regard? Do you actually believe everyday folks approve of people who call women sluts just because the differ on political issue's? Do you think you are respected? And you wonder why people view ditto heads and the far right the way they do. You had a stage full of far right candidates trying to get a presidential nomination and they were rejected in mass by conservatives and Republicans. They would rather have Romney that be associated and seen supporting anyone from the far right. Stay in your bubble if it makes you feel good. You have all the knowledge and wisdom you need and don't need to be learnin' no more.


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...aaaand you just demonstrated JoeB's point.
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke didn't even talk about herself, let alone her sex life, yet you've been fed this line and you swallowed.  Even after a year and a half to figure it out.
> 
> That tells us a lot.  The gift of Limblab that keeps on giving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you people having this obsession with Limbaugh is the gift to him all they way to the bank...If you and the media didn't go ape shit over him* he wouldn't get as many new listeners...*
> 
> you should pat yourself on the backs for MAKING him RICH...such fools
Click to expand...

Of course, you only have the word of the pathological liar that he is getting "new" listeners. Before Fluke he claimed to have 40 million a day, then after Fluke he claimed he didn't lose any of his 22 million per week, the largest he says it has ever been. The liar actually claims to have 50 million listeners now!  Obviously the liar just makes the numbers up as he pulls them from his fat ass!

*May 26, 2011*
RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The Oprah's popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers.* Now, that's not bad.* That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.

March 28, 2012
RUSH:  *We haven't lost any audience in this program.  The audience is larger than it's ever been*...  But the advertisers who've really been hurt are the ones who've abandoned here. I just assume everybody understood that. Let me tell you:* We have 22 million people here *

November 07, 2012
RUSH:  Hey, any of you guys in there want to come sit in my chair today?  Anybody?  Nobody wants to come sit in my chair here?  None of you?  I mean, I'm giving you *a golden opportunity to speak to, what, 50 million people. *


----------



## Uncensored2008

Camp said:


> Why do you call her a hack? Do you know the meaning of the word? How can you expect to ever make a point or dispel the notion that the far right is made of of uninformed stupid people when you refuse to even learn the definitions of words? *A hack is a person in business or politics that is a "hatchet man" that will do whatever he or she is ordered to do without concern for the person or people his or her actions effect.*



So basically Fluke, then......

I rest my case.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Palin is a monet.



Palin is gorgeous.

Fluke, not so much...


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you dishonestly try to use a 1992 video and transcript to deny what happened in 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edtheliar fabricating events out of thin air - again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has already been pointed out to you, and lacking all integrity, you continue to spew the same lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Even your fellow Obamunists don't support you in this lie, ed.
> 
> Your partisanship defines reality for you.
Click to expand...

Whenever the COPN$ervoFascist Brotherhood accuses someone of lying, the someone is always telling the truyth.

Your 1992 event does not mention Socks the cat. If you remember, one of the many petty attacks on Clinton was that he had a feline and not a manly dog, so this was a twofer, he gets to ridicule father and daughter, in true Alinsky fashion.

Hillary Clinton says Limbaugh should be called out for 'verbal assault' - The Hill's Video

*In 1993*, Limbuagh drew criticism when, during an episode of a television  show he hosted, he said, "*Socks is the White House cat.* But did you  know there is also a White House dog?" He then showed a picture of  Chelsea Clinton.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> ]Whenever the COPN$ervoFascist Brotherhood accuses someone of lying, the someone is always telling the truyth.
> 
> Your 1992 event does not mention Socks the cat. If you remember, one of the many petty attacks on Clinton was that he had a feline and not a manly dog, so this was a twofer, he gets to ridicule father and daughter, in true Alinsky fashion.
> 
> Hillary Clinton says Limbaugh should be called out for 'verbal assault' - The Hill's Video
> 
> In 1993, Limbuagh drew criticism when, during an episode of a television show he hosted, he said, "Socks is the White House cat. But did you know there is also a White House dog?" He then showed a picture of Chelsea Clinton.



Ah yes, the fodder of the leftist hate sites -except of course - it never happened.

Any digging brings you right back to the 1992 bit that has already been spoken of.

No 1993 comment on Chelsea occurred. Just you lying liars of the left fabricating smears.


----------



## thanatos144

Wry Catcher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what important issue did calling Palin the C-word distract from?
> 
> What brilliant point as Palin making at the point Maher called her that?
> 
> Oh, wait. Palin doesn't make brilliant points.  She doesn't even make good points.
> 
> Palin was a public figure.  Fluke was not.
> 
> This is the difference you don't seem to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you shouldn't go in public by posting on this thread and expecting anyone to believe you're not a jerk.  How about proving Ms. Fluke had "tons of sex"?  Name names or STFU.
Click to expand...


she is the one saying she's having so much sex she can't afford her own birth controlled


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a monet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Palin is gorgeous.*
> 
> Fluke, not so much...
Click to expand...

Depending on how thick the paint is on her botoxed face. But you probably never take your eyes off of her fake tits!


----------



## Zona

Sallow said:


> Rush ain't going anywhere.
> 
> He's the head of the GOP and conservatives in general.
> 
> The Koch brothers are backing him. He could lose more money then the Conservatives lost during the Bush administration and still get backing.



It is funny how rush sort of runs the right.  Remember when the head of the rnc apologized to Rush freaking Limbaugh.  That alone should make anyone on the fence about politics really just get it.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> What do you think pisses progressive off more? The fact that Rush said this woman was calling herself a slut or that fact the most of the country thinks the same way as evidenced by his ratings?



Have you stopped beating your wife?

Nothing about how anyone thinks is "evidenced by ratings".  That's not what ratings measure.  Ratings measure *attention *-- not assent.

For instance, you're reading this post right now, which means I have your _attention_.  Doesn't mean you _agree_.  This concept, albeit simple, seems to sail over the heads of those who hail from the shallower end of the gene puddle.

Being outrageously controversial will always draw attention.  Every attention whore knows this, Lush being a perfect example.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you shouldn't go in public by posting on this thread and expecting anyone to believe you're not a jerk.  How about proving Ms. Fluke had "tons of sex"?  Name names or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke was a party hack, planted in the hearings to promote the party goals of Obama's fascist care and the revocation of the 1st amendment.
> 
> Her 15 minutes are over and now we have Rachel Jeantel as the role model of the DNC....
Click to expand...


Who the fuck is Rachel Jeantel?


----------



## Pogo

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke was just a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call her a hack? Do you know the meaning of the word?
Click to expand...


He should.  It's what he does for a living.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess she shouldn't have went in public demanding we pay for the tons of sex she had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you shouldn't go in public by posting on this thread and expecting anyone to believe you're not a jerk.  How about proving Ms. Fluke had "tons of sex"?  Name names or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she is the one saying she's having so much sex she can't afford her own birth controlled
Click to expand...


Fucking liar.

Quote/link the transcript, or the video, where she referred to her sex life _at all_.  Matter of fact, quote anywhere she refers to _anybody's_ sex life --- other than a student who was _*raped*_.  

Here's the transcript to get you started.

Happy hunting, asshole.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you shouldn't go in public by posting on this thread and expecting anyone to believe you're not a jerk.  How about proving Ms. Fluke had "tons of sex"?  Name names or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is the one saying she's having so much sex she can't afford her own birth controlled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Quote/link the transcript, or the video, where she referred to her sex life _at all_.  Matter of fact, quote anywhere she refers to _anybody's_ sex life --- other than a student who was _*raped*_.
> 
> Here's the transcript to get you started.
> 
> Happy hunting, asshole.
Click to expand...


LMAO what are you a ignorant child that cant comprehend whats said? By the way nice PDF made by a biased leftest group LOL


----------



## thanatos144

edthecynic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a monet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Palin is gorgeous.*
> 
> Fluke, not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on how thick the paint is on her botoxed face. But you probably never take your eyes off of her fake tits!
Click to expand...


LOL show us more of how tolerant you assholes are???


----------



## thanatos144

Oh no I have been neged by a pussy who uses biased reports LOL.


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is the one saying she's having so much sex she can't afford her own birth controlled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Quote/link the transcript, or the video, where she referred to her sex life _at all_.  Matter of fact, quote anywhere she refers to _anybody's_ sex life --- other than a student who was _*raped*_.
> 
> Here's the transcript to get you started.
> 
> Happy hunting, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what are you a ignorant child that cant comprehend whats said? By the way nice PDF made by a biased leftest group LOL
Click to expand...


"leftest"?

It's a _transcript_ ya freaking moron.  That means a verbatim quote.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA]Cricket Chirping - YouTube[/ame]

*Busted*, fucking liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Depending on how thick the paint is on her botoxed face. But you probably never take your eyes off of her fake tits!



Gotta love photoshop, Edthedesperateliar....


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Quote/link the transcript, or the video, where she referred to her sex life _at all_.  Matter of fact, quote anywhere she refers to _anybody's_ sex life --- other than a student who was _*raped*_.
> 
> Here's the transcript to get you started.
> 
> Happy hunting, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO what are you a ignorant child that cant comprehend whats said? By the way nice PDF made by a biased leftest group LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "leftest"?
> 
> It's a _*transcript*_ ya freaking moron.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA]Cricket Chirping - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> *Busted*, fucking liar.
Click to expand...


What are you cricketing???The fact that she said government should pay for her birth control cause she cant afford it??? or the fact that means she has sex so much she cant afford a month support of pills at 13 bucks a shot....Or a 1.50 condom? Perhaps its the fact that she purposely went to this university BECAUSE is is a catholic university to protest? So not only is she a slut but she is a political whore. The way I see it is you dumbasses can feel sorry for the rich white girl who loves sex all you want just stop asking us to pay for it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Who the fuck is Rachel Jeantel?



More importantly, who the fuck is Sandra Fluke?

No one, no one at all...


----------



## thanatos144

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how thick the paint is on her botoxed face. But you probably never take your eyes off of her fake tits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love photoshop, Edthedesperateliar....
Click to expand...


Well you know how they feel about women who dont abort their disable babies. Did you think they would change?


----------



## thanatos144

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is Rachel Jeantel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, who the fuck is Sandra Fluke?
> 
> No one, no one at all...
Click to expand...


Well she is a WHITE girl so to progressives she is more important and relevant....


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is Rachel Jeantel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, who the fuck is Sandra Fluke?
> 
> No one, no one at all...
Click to expand...


OK, well you're the one who brought up the name, so...


----------



## Wry Catcher

thanatos144 said:


> Oh no I have been neged by a pussy who uses biased reports LOL.



No, you were given a negative rep for being a callus jerk and for bearing false witness against another.


----------



## thanatos144

Wry Catcher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I have been neged by a pussy who uses biased reports LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were given a negative rep for being a callus jerk and for bearing false witness against another.
Click to expand...


It wasn't false witness


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> Oh no I have been neged by a pussy who uses biased reports LOL.



^^ Doesn't even know the meaning of "transcript" 

The fact is, the word "sex" doesn't even appear in the document.  The fact is, nobody's sex life appears in the document, Fluke's or anyone else's.  The fact is, this is the kind of mental midget that is Lush Rimjob's audience.  Too stupid to think for itself, it laps up whatever droppings Limblob leaves in the meadow.  And looks like an idiot as a result.

Busted.


----------



## thanatos144

Pogo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I have been neged by a pussy who uses biased reports LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Doesn't even know the meaning of "transcript"
> 
> The fact is, the word "sex" doesn't even appear in the document.  The fact is, nobody's sex life appears in the document, Fluke's or anyone else's.  The fact is, this is the kind of mental midget that is Lush Rimjob's audience.  Too stupid to think for itself, it laps up whatever droppings Limblob leaves in the meadow.  And looks like an idiot as a result.
> 
> Busted.
Click to expand...


Lmao that's what you got? Lol


----------



## thanatos144

Hey did you all hear that according to podolt birth control has nothing to do with sex? Lmao


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> OK, well you're the one who brought up the name, so...



Oh I am, am I?

ROFL

Guess I'm the OP now...


----------



## Luissa

thanatos144 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I have been neged by a pussy who uses biased reports LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Doesn't even know the meaning of "transcript"
> 
> The fact is, the word "sex" doesn't even appear in the document.  The fact is, nobody's sex life appears in the document, Fluke's or anyone else's.  The fact is, this is the kind of mental midget that is Lush Rimjob's audience.  Too stupid to think for itself, it laps up whatever droppings Limblob leaves in the meadow.  And looks like an idiot as a result.
> 
> Busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao that's what you got? Lol
Click to expand...


Do you eat from a dog dish?


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well you're the one who brought up the name, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am, am I?
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Guess I'm the OP now...
Click to expand...


Guess not.  Guess short term memory is shot...
>>>





Uncensored2008 said:


> Her 15 minutes are over and *now we have Rachel Jeantel* as the role model of the DNC....



--- has nothing to do with the OP.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well you're the one who brought up the name, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am, am I?
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Guess I'm the OP now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess not.  Guess short term memory is shot...
> 
> 
> 
> [B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored[/B]2008;7630010]
> 
> Her 15 minutes are over and *now we have Rachel Jeantel* as the role model of the DNC....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- has nothing to do with the OP.
Click to expand...


Ploddo conveniently forgets to note that the Uncensored's RESPONSIVE post was to ploddo's reference to -- *Sandra Fluke.*  And Uncensored is not the author of the OP, so he is not the one who brought up HER name, as he correctly noted.

Pogo may not be honest, but at least he's not very bright, either.

He is, as aptly noted by his signature in a recent post, a "Dumb shit."


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am, am I?
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Guess I'm the OP now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess not.  Guess short term memory is shot...
> 
> 
> 
> [B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored[/B]2008;7630010]
> 
> Her 15 minutes are over and *now we have Rachel Jeantel* as the role model of the DNC....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- has nothing to do with the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ploddo conveniently forgets to note that the Uncensored's RESPONSIVE post was to ploddo's reference to -- *Sandra Fluke.*  And Uncensored is not the author of the OP, so he is not the one who brought up HER name, as he correctly noted.
> 
> Pogo may not be honest, but at least he's not very bright, either.
> 
> He is, as aptly noted by his signature in a recent post, a "Dumb shit."
Click to expand...


Not content with dropping the ball on his own posts, the Welshman now insists on barging in to others'.  Ah, the life of an authoritarian.  Busy busy busy.

Uncensored is not the author of the OP, correct.  That's what I just said there, Evelyn Wood.  But he _is_ the one who brought up that name, which does not appear in the OP but which _does _appear in his post.

Duh.

Maybe I need to write future posts at two reading levels: adults and Welsh.

Lie-ability: it's what's for dinner.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess not.  Guess short term memory is shot...
> 
> 
> --- has nothing to do with the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo conveniently forgets to note that the Uncensored's RESPONSIVE post was to ploddo's reference to -- *Sandra Fluke.*  And Uncensored is not the author of the OP, so he is not the one who brought up HER name, as he correctly noted.
> 
> Pogo may not be honest, but at least he's not very bright, either.
> 
> He is, as aptly noted by his signature in a recent post, a "Dumb shit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not content with dropping the ball on his own posts, the Welshman now insists on barging in to others'.  Ah, the life of an authoritarian.  Busy busy busy.
> 
> Uncensored is not the author of the OP, correct.  That's what I just said there, Evelyn Wood.  But he _is_ the one who brought up that name, which does not appear in the OP but which _does _appear in his post.
> 
> * * * *
Click to expand...


Dropping a ball on his own posts?  

I have refuted _your_ silly blather.  More like kicking YOUR balls, to be precise.

Anyway, this happens to be a MESSAGE Board, you vacant twit.

Therefore, unbeknownst to you (apparently), ANYBODY can make comments on the posts put up by anyone else.  YOUR permission NOT required.  Indeed, your "permission" is irrelevant.

Newsflash you silly troll shit:  it is not "authoritarian" to respond to a post on a message board.  Damn, you are one petty silly little twit. 

And again: Uncensored mentioned Jeantel.  YOU responded with a reference to FLUKE.  Uncensored then responded to YOUR post which means the reference to "the name" refers back to the _last_-referenced individual (i.e. Fluke).

Do try to keep up, before spouting off your usual dose of stupidity next time.  

You truly ARE a "Dumb shit."  I commend you for that one display of honesty by you, clearly unintentional though it may have been.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dumb shit said:
			
		

> Maybe I need to write future posts at two reading levels: adults and Welsh.



Maybe you should try not to BE such a Dumb shit, instead, ya Dumb shit.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo conveniently forgets to note that the Uncensored's RESPONSIVE post was to ploddo's reference to -- *Sandra Fluke.*  And Uncensored is not the author of the OP, so he is not the one who brought up HER name, as he correctly noted.
> 
> Pogo may not be honest, but at least he's not very bright, either.
> 
> He is, as aptly noted by his signature in a recent post, a "Dumb shit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not content with dropping the ball on his own posts, the Welshman now insists on barging in to others'.  Ah, the life of an authoritarian.  Busy busy busy.
> 
> Uncensored is not the author of the OP, correct.  That's what I just said there, Evelyn Wood.  But he _is_ the one who brought up that name, which does not appear in the OP but which _does _appear in his post.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dropping a ball on his own posts?
> 
> I have refuted _your_ silly blather.  More like kicking YOUR balls, to be precise.
> 
> Anyway, this happens to be a MESSAGE Board, you vacant twit.
> 
> Therefore, unbeknownst to you (apparently), ANYBODY can make comments on the posts put up by anyone else.  YOUR permission NOT required.  Indeed, your "permission" is irrelevant.
> 
> Newsflash you silly troll shit:  it is not "authoritarian" to respond to a post on a message board.  Damn, you are one petty silly little twit.
> 
> And again: Uncensored mentioned Jeantel.  YOU responded with a reference to FLUKE.  Uncensored then responded to YOUR post which means the reference to "the name" refers back to the _last_-referenced individual (i.e. Fluke).
> 
> Do try to keep up, before spouting off your usual dose of stupidity next time.
> 
> You truly ARE a "Dumb shit."  I commend you for that one display of honesty by you, clearly unintentional though it may have been.
Click to expand...


-- and this is why you need to stick to your own shit before stepping in others'.
The progression is there on the page; learn to read.




None of your damn business anyway.  Wasn't addressed to you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dumb shit said:
			
		

> -- and this is why you need to stick to your own shit before stepping in others'.
> The progression is there on the page; learn to read.
> 
> None of your damn business anyway.  Wasn't addressed to you.



Your fail is ALMOST complete, ya Dumb shit punk ass bitch.

Now, go have your meltdown in private and take a Midol.

Meanwhile, again, your permission is not required and I (like everybody else) can reply to ANY post.  In fact, since it seems to be making your vagina bleed a bit harder, I promise you, I will.  

Take TWO Midol, you prissy loser ****.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Dumb shit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and this is why you need to stick to your own shit before stepping in others'.
> The progression is there on the page; learn to read.
> 
> None of your damn business anyway.  Wasn't addressed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fail is ALMOST complete, ya Dumb shit punk ass bitch.
> 
> Now, go have your meltdown in private and take a Midol.
> 
> Meanwhile, again, your permission is not required and I (like everybody else) can reply to ANY post.  In fact, since it seems to be making your vagina bleed a bit harder, I promise you, I will.
> 
> Take TWO Midol, you prissy loser ****.
Click to expand...


Hey, if you don't mind looking like a moron from failure of reading comprehension, be my jest 

I'm sure everybody else is used to it by now.

Lie-ability: it's what's for dinner.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dumb shit said:
			
		

> Hey, if you don't mind looking like a moron from failure of reading comprehension, be my jest



I enjoy exposing your own lack of erudition and your pitiably deficient intelligence.  I don't mind that I underscore the proof you consistently offer of what a moron you are.  Nope.  Not at all.  

You are your own jest, ya Dumb shit.


----------



## Zona

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how thick the paint is on her botoxed face. But you probably never take your eyes off of her fake tits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love photoshop, Edthedesperateliar....
Click to expand...


You really think this is photo shop? 






Wow.

Really look at her.  This, this is not good.  What the fuck happened?


----------



## thanatos144

Fact is democrat have no room to call any one ugly.

Plain is getting older and wrinkle are normal but still a very beautiful women the women I showed are ugly inside and out.






 This one is a ugly thief.


----------



## Katzndogz

Zona said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how thick the paint is on her botoxed face. But you probably never take your eyes off of her fake tits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love photoshop, Edthedesperateliar....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think this is photo shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Really look at her.  This, this is not good.  What the fuck happened?
Click to expand...


She's squinting into bright sunlight.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

OFF TOPIC PUBLIC SERVICE MESSAGE:

Liberals think they are smart. And, Zona is totally dishonest. "Zona" (not its actual username) knows the bet was voided, too. But Zona is always dishonest. Fact.


That is all.


----------



## edthecynic

Katzndogz said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love photoshop, Edthedesperateliar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think this is photo shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Really look at her.  This, this is not good.  What the fuck happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's squinting into bright sunlight.
Click to expand...

Bullshit! Most of her face is in shadow, the sun is to her left and behind her. that is what she looks like without an inch of makeup on her face.


----------



## thanatos144

edthecynic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really think this is photo shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Really look at her.  This, this is not good.  What the fuck happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's squinting into bright sunlight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! Most of her face is in shadow, the sun is to her left and behind her. that is what she looks like without an inch of makeup on her face.
Click to expand...


translation of this post^ is I'm a dishonest hack please ignore everything I say ever


----------



## Pogo

thanatos144 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's squinting into bright sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Most of her face is in shadow, the sun is to her left and behind her. that is what she looks like without an inch of makeup on her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> translation of this post^ is I'm a dishonest hack please ignore everything I say ever
Click to expand...


Upon reading the original question "what the fuck happened" I was tempted to post:
"Sunlight"
(think about it -- we never see her in sunlight).

But I didn't, because that would have been as mindless as post 259.

Sometimes you come up with a good line but ethics keeps it offline.
If you have any ethics.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Post 258 was TRULY mindless:  A stupid diseased twat like BodeyZona worrying about the effect of age on the physical attractiveness of a woman is NOT exactly MENSA material.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Post 258 was TRULY mindless:  A stupid diseased twat like BodeyZona worrying about the effect of age on the physical attractiveness of a woman is NOT exactly MENSA material.



When you're right, you're right.  They're _both _mindless.

Hey, that's twice today you've been right.  What the fuck is going on?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 258 was TRULY mindless:  A stupid diseased twat like BodeyZona worrying about the effect of age on the physical attractiveness of a woman is NOT exactly MENSA material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you're right, you're right.  They're _both _mindless.
> 
> Hey, that's twice today you've been right.  What the fuck is going on?
Click to expand...


It is a sign.

YOU are possibly getting smarter.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really think this is photo shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Really look at her.  This, this is not good.  What the fuck happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's squinting into bright sunlight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! Most of her face is in shadow, the sun is to her left and behind her. that is what she looks like without an inch of makeup on her face.
Click to expand...


Give it up, you will never be able to get close to her, stop being so bitter.


----------



## Camp

Saturday afternoon argument about whether Sarah is a beauty or a nag. Somebody needs a beer or cocktail, or both.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Camp said:


> Saturday afternoon argument about whether Sarah is a beauty or a nag. Somebody needs a beer or cocktail, or both.



She used to be hotter.

Age is funny, ain't it.

And geniuses like ZonaBodey cannot HELP but take notice -- 

when it involves a conservative, that is.

Skanky unobjective diseased twat that s/he is.  ZonaBodeyPetey, I mean.

I wonder if it is aging well?

Like a fine board of plywood.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 258 was TRULY mindless:  A stupid diseased twat like BodeyZona worrying about the effect of age on the physical attractiveness of a woman is NOT exactly MENSA material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you're right, you're right.  They're _both _mindless.
> 
> Hey, that's twice today you've been right.  What the fuck is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a sign.
> 
> YOU are possibly getting smarter.
Click to expand...


Whew.  For a moment I thought we had a trend.  Thanks for clearing that up, here's where you're wrong:

*I* haven't changed.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's squinting into bright sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Most of her face is in shadow, the sun is to her left and behind her. that is what she looks like without an inch of makeup on her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it up, you will never be able to get close to her, stop being so bitter.
Click to expand...


"Get close to her"?? 

What _*is *_the deal with you wags that cannot disassociate politics and sex?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're right, you're right.  They're _both _mindless.
> 
> Hey, that's twice today you've been right.  What the fuck is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sign.
> 
> YOU are possibly getting smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whew.  For a moment I thought we had a trend.  Thanks for clearing that up, here's where you're wrong:
> 
> *I* haven't changed.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  *I* am the one who hasn't changed.  

Ergo, since you are only now, belatedly, beginning the long, slow, painful process of _*recognizing*_ my usual brilliant insights, you must be getting at least a tiny bit smarter.  

It is so gradual that a small weak mind such as yours would not notice it happening, if it were not for the discomfort it causes you.  But still, despite the pain and the time, it will eventually happen for you.  



> *He who learns must suffer. And even in our sleep pain that cannot forget falls drop by drop upon the heart, and in our own despair, against our will, comes wisdom to us by the awful grace of God.*


  -- Aeschylus


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Post 258 was TRULY mindless:  A stupid diseased twat like BodeyZona *worrying about the effect of age on the physical attractiveness of a woman is NOT exactly MENSA material.*


Which brings us back to the antagonist of this thread.

December 18, 2007
RUSH: will Americans want to sit around and watch a woman age that rapidly before their very eyes on television every day, as president of the United States?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 258 was TRULY mindless:  A stupid diseased twat like BodeyZona *worrying about the effect of age on the physical attractiveness of a woman is NOT exactly MENSA material.*
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings us back to the antagonist of this thread.
> 
> December 18, 2007
> RUSH: will Americans want to sit around and watch a woman age that rapidly before their very eyes on television every day, as president of the United States?
Click to expand...


edthesickdick still can't grasp the concept of Rush using sarcasm and humor to make his points.

But, there is one small note of merit in edthesickdick's post:

*Clearly* a complete neanderthal douche like ZonaPeteyZona would be horrified at the notion of watching a female President AGE in the Oval Office as men so often age (prematurely at that) while serving as President.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Guess not.  Guess short term memory is shot...



Guess you're a fucking moron with no integrity




> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her 15 minutes are over and *now we have Rachel Jeantel* as the role model of the DNC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- has nothing to do with the OP.
Click to expand...


Idiot - the OP brings Fluke into the conversation.

You're such a desperate and dishonest little troll.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Zona said:


> You really think this is photo shop?



The one that edtheliar put up is - and you know it.


----------



## PredFan

I just checked to see if Rush Limbaugh is still on the air. He is. Really pisses you liberal morons off doesn't it?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."

He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.


----------



## Nosmo King

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's funny when Limbaugh insults the children of Democrats and outrageous when the children of Republicans are insulted?
> 
> Limbaugh is a flame thrower, subtle as a prison riot and out to incite the insane Right to inexplicable political action based on fear, hatred, suspicion and contempt.  What great values for the party of values.
> 
> And they excuse his many sins.  From drug abuse and doctor shopping to insulting women and children with the sensitivity of 80 grit sandpaper.  The insane Right eats it all up with a spoon.
> 
> And that gives them license to point out hypocrisy while ignoring their own.  What wisdom!  What values!  What a crock.
Click to expand...

And that little animated emoticon is the absolute best argument the rabid right can muster.  If it wasn't so starkly pitiful, it might be amusing.  But that's the level of discourse preferred by the poorly educated, and thus Conservative American, of 2013.  

Oh how I wish they were more articulate.  Perhaps that way we could understand why they are motivated by fear, suspicion, ignorance, hatred and divisiveness.


----------



## Stephanie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is Rachel Jeantel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, who the fuck is Sandra Fluke?
> 
> No one, no one at all...
Click to expand...


she's evidently more important to liberals than a woman Vice President being called a cxxt..

they are still crying over the flukie flake


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."



And Richard Nixon said "Well I'm not a crook."
And the check is in the mail.
etc etc etc...



IlarMeilyr said:


> He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.



Then why are you having meltdowns over it?
He will "come out of" what?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard Nixon said "Well I'm not a crook."
> And the check is in the mail.
> etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you having meltdowns over it?
> He will "come out of" what?
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit about Limbaugh - but clearly he is very important to your pathetic little life.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess not.  Guess short term memory is shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you're a fucking moron with no integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her 15 minutes are over and *now we have Rachel Jeantel* as the role model of the DNC....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- has nothing to do with the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot - the OP brings Fluke into the conversation.
> 
> You're such a desperate and dishonest little troll.
Click to expand...


Does Sandra Fluke go by the name "Rachel Jeantel"?  

Because that name isn't in the OP.  It's not in the thread at all until you bring it up.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard Nixon said "Well I'm not a crook."
> And the check is in the mail.
> etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you having meltdowns over it?
> He will "come out of" what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit about Limbaugh - but clearly he is very important to your pathetic little life.
Click to expand...


I wasn't posting about Limblob.  Cheerful Prince was.
Or is that who you were talking to?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Does Sandra Fluke go by the name "Rachel Jeantel"?
> 
> Because that name isn't in the OP.  It's not in the thread at all until you bring it up.



Pogo, you should avoid huffing the gold spray paint, it's destroying your last remaining braincell...


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard Nixon said "Well I'm not a crook."
> And the check is in the mail.
> etc etc etc...
Click to expand...


The genius that IS all things pogo seems to grasp tht some people have lied.  Ergo, in his petty universe, nobody (at least not those with whom he disagrees) could possibly speak the truth.  Check.



Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you having meltdowns over it?
Click to expand...


So far, I haven't had any.  So maybe the better question is what compels you to lie when you have nothing of value to offer?



Pogo said:


> He will "come out of" what?



The boycott efforts.

Do try to keep up, pogo.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard Nixon said "Well I'm not a crook."
> And the check is in the mail.
> etc etc etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The genius that IS all things pogo seems to grasp tht some people have lied.  Ergo, in his petty universe, nobody (at least not those with whom he disagrees) could possibly speak the truth.  Check.
Click to expand...


Non sequitur.  Check.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Sandra Fluke go by the name "Rachel Jeantel"?
> 
> Because that name isn't in the OP.  It's not in the thread at all until you bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo, you should avoid huffing the gold spray paint, it's destroying your last remaining braincell...
Click to expand...


No answer then? 
Thanks for playin', and be sure to play the foot-in-mouth board game at home.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Richard Nixon said "Well I'm not a crook."
> And the check is in the mail.
> etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The genius that IS all things pogo seems to grasp tht some people have lied.  Ergo, in his petty universe, nobody (at least not those with whom he disagrees) could possibly speak the truth.  Check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Check.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  But, if so:  it's all yours.  

I quoted (or at least paraphrased) Rush.

*Your* attempt at a come back was to quote Richard Nixon.   

Check.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Sandra Fluke go by the name "Rachel Jeantel"?
> 
> Because that name isn't in the OP.  It's not in the thread at all until you bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo, you should avoid huffing the gold spray paint, it's destroying your last remaining braincell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No answer then?
> Thanks for playin', and be sure to play the foot-in-mouth board game at home.
Click to expand...


There is no point in "answering" your already asked AND answered "question" AGAIN.

You are really bad at this, pogo.  Uncenored and others exposed you a while ago on that one.  Try to keep up and stop repeating your stupid questions.  (Not that you have any other kind.)


----------



## Stephanie

It's amazing who the left can turn into some hero...A nobody 30 year old professional student up before congress fluking on over gawd knows what and instant HERO because she was "supposedly" insulted...can you believe it....well not really, look at Obama...he was a NOBODY and they worship him and put him in charge of us and our country...scary

the left is some of the shallowest people I have ever seen


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genius that IS all things pogo seems to grasp tht some people have lied.  Ergo, in his petty universe, nobody (at least not those with whom he disagrees) could possibly speak the truth.  Check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe.  But, if so:  it's all yours.
> 
> I quoted (or at least paraphrased) Rush.
> 
> *Your* attempt at a come back was to quote Richard Nixon.
> 
> Check.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  Didn't mean to show you up.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.  But, if so:  it's all yours.
> 
> I quoted (or at least paraphrased) Rush.
> 
> *Your* attempt at a come back was to quote Richard Nixon.
> 
> Check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Didn't mean to show you up.
Click to expand...


No worries.  You didn't.  *You* couldn't.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Stephanie said:


> It's amazing who the left can turn into some hero...A nobody 30 year old professional student up before congress fluking on over gawd knows what and instant HERO because she was "supposedly" insulted...can you believe it....well not really, look at Obama...he was a NOBODY and they worship him and put him in charge of us and our country...scary
> 
> the left is some of the shallowest people I have ever seen



SHE seeks to get called before Congress to testify.  THEN she has supporters whining on her behalf that she's "not a public figure."

Except -- uhm -- yes she is.  She MADE herself one.

Rush's comment WAS wrong, to be candid, and out it was also of line.  But, even so, Fluke was hardly injured by it.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo, you should avoid huffing the gold spray paint, it's destroying your last remaining braincell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No answer then?
> Thanks for playin', and be sure to play the foot-in-mouth board game at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no point in "answering" your already asked AND answered "question" AGAIN.
> 
> You are really bad at this, pogo.  Uncenored and others exposed you a while ago on that one.  Try to keep up and stop repeating your stupid questions.  (Not that you have any other kind.)
Click to expand...


"Uncenored".... hmm... "Uncentered", got it.  Thanks, I'm gonna run with that one.  

So Uncentered is trying to claim this Rachel Jeantel (which _he_ brought in) has something to do with the OP.  And all he can come back with to acknowledge his usual wrongitude is "sniffing gold paint".

Not exactly Richard Nixon material, is it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> "Uncenored".... hmm... "Uncentered", got it.  Thanks, I'm gonna run with that one.
> 
> So Uncentered is trying to claim this Rachel Jeantel (which _he_ brought in) has something to do with the OP.  And all he can come back with to acknowledge his usual wrongitude is "sniffing gold paint".
> 
> Not exactly Richard Nixon material, is it?



Wow, you sure are a desperate little troll, pigo.

Standard Disclaimer: Yeah, we're laughing AT you....


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."
> 
> He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.


That is not quite what your MessiahRushie said. Basically he agreed with a commentator who said Clear Channel and Cumulus were negotiating in public. And he said he would not lose 40 stations, but he could lose 39 stations and still be right. He was saying that if he is booted from the 40 stations, some other stations will pick him up, but that doesn't mean it will happen in all 40 markets.

No matter whether he is dropped or not, he will get less money in the end, just like he got less money in his last contract. He's losing audience and sponsors which means a smaller contract in his future no matter how many stations he keeps.

August 5, 2013
RUSH:  Anyway, the bottom line from all of this is that it isn't about conservatism, and no matter what happens, I am not going to be on 40 fewer radio stations, no matter what happens here.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> That is not quite what your MessiahRushie said. Basically he agreed with a commentator who said Clear Channel and Cumulus were negotiating in public. And he said he would not lose 40 stations, but he could lose 39 stations and still be right. He was saying that if he is booted from the 40 stations, some other stations will pick him up, but that doesn't mean it will happen in all 40 markets.
> 
> No matter whether he is dropped or not, he will get less money in the end, just like he got less money in his last contract. He's losing audience and sponsors which means a smaller contract in his future no matter how many stations he keeps.
> 
> August 5, 2013
> RUSH:  Anyway, the bottom line from all of this is that it isn't about conservatism, and no matter what happens, I am not going to be on 40 fewer radio stations, no matter what happens here.



I find it amusing that you Obamunists listen to every word by Rush.

You are by far his most faithful listeners.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not quite what your MessiahRushie said. Basically he agreed with a commentator who said Clear Channel and Cumulus were negotiating in public. And he said he would not lose 40 stations, but he could lose 39 stations and still be right. He was saying that if he is booted from the 40 stations, some other stations will pick him up, but that doesn't mean it will happen in all 40 markets.
> 
> No matter whether he is dropped or not, he will get less money in the end, just like he got less money in his last contract. He's losing audience and sponsors which means a smaller contract in his future no matter how many stations he keeps.
> 
> August 5, 2013
> RUSH:  Anyway, the bottom line from all of this is that it isn't about conservatism, and no matter what happens, I am not going to be on 40 fewer radio stations, no matter what happens here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing that you Obamunists listen to every word by Rush.
> 
> You are by far his most faithful listeners.
Click to expand...

We like to know in advance what you Limbotomized drones will be parroting.


----------



## Stephanie

edthecynic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not quite what your MessiahRushie said. Basically he agreed with a commentator who said Clear Channel and Cumulus were negotiating in public. And he said he would not lose 40 stations, but he could lose 39 stations and still be right. He was saying that if he is booted from the 40 stations, some other stations will pick him up, but that doesn't mean it will happen in all 40 markets.
> 
> No matter whether he is dropped or not, he will get less money in the end, just like he got less money in his last contract. He's losing audience and sponsors which means a smaller contract in his future no matter how many stations he keeps.
> 
> August 5, 2013
> RUSH:  Anyway, the bottom line from all of this is that it isn't about conservatism, and no matter what happens, I am not going to be on 40 fewer radio stations, no matter what happens here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amusing that you Obamunists listen to every word by Rush.
> 
> You are by far his most faithful listeners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We like to know in advance what you Limbotomized drones will be parroting.
Click to expand...


lol, all you need to do is watch PmsNbc for lobotomized parroting and marching in lockstep with the Dnc...spittle spraying and shrieking hateful rhetoric against the American people who are Republican is the normal..that's why their ratings are in the toilet and Rush beats all the left wing talk shows hands down...so just who is the FLUKED..You people who fall for this shallow stuff from Hufferpost, dailybeast, dailykos, thinkprogress etc etc...but they know what will make you come to PAY THEIR BILLS....suckers


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."
> 
> He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not quite what your MessiahRushie said. Basically he agreed with a commentator who said Clear Channel and Cumulus were negotiating in public. And he said he would not lose 40 stations, but he could lose 39 stations and still be right. He was saying that if he is booted from the 40 stations, some other stations will pick him up, but that doesn't mean it will happen in all 40 markets.
> 
> No matter whether he is dropped or not, he will get less money in the end, just like he got less money in his last contract. He's losing audience and sponsors which means a smaller contract in his future no matter how many stations he keeps.
> 
> August 5, 2013
> RUSH:  Anyway, the bottom line from all of this is that it isn't about conservatism, and no matter what happens, I am not going to be on 40 fewer radio stations, no matter what happens here.
Click to expand...


-  could be 41 too.

The revealing part of this is that he's talking about it at all.  That tells me it's something of a crisis.  Because if it's not, you don't go on the air and give it validation by talking about it.  If it's a lot of noise about nothing, what you do is say exactly that: nothing.


----------



## edthecynic

Pogo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hear a bit of his radio show today.  He said something about the claim that he is going to lose 40 radio station outlets.  His comment?  He said (while seeming to chuckle) that "it's not true."
> 
> He will come out of this fine.  The orchestrated boycott shit from his free-speech-intolerant leftist opponents is going to prove to be a flop in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not quite what your MessiahRushie said. Basically he agreed with a commentator who said Clear Channel and Cumulus were negotiating in public. And he said he would not lose 40 stations, but he could lose 39 stations and still be right. He was saying that if he is booted from the 40 stations, some other stations will pick him up, but that doesn't mean it will happen in all 40 markets.
> 
> No matter whether he is dropped or not, he will get less money in the end, just like he got less money in his last contract. He's losing audience and sponsors which means a smaller contract in his future no matter how many stations he keeps.
> 
> August 5, 2013
> RUSH:  Anyway, the bottom line from all of this is that it isn't about conservatism, and no matter what happens, I am not going to be on 40 fewer radio stations, no matter what happens here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -  could be 41 too.
> 
> *The revealing part of this is that he's talking about it at all.  That tells me it's something of a crisis. * Because if it's not, you don't go on the air and give it validation by talking about it.  If it's a lot of noise about nothing, what you do is say exactly that: nothing.
Click to expand...

And he agrees with you 100%

August 26, 2008
RUSH:   "When critics get it right, then you reply," and when you reply to something they've gotten right, it's evidence that the critic has gotten to you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not quite what your MessiahRushie said. Basically he agreed with a commentator who said Clear Channel and Cumulus were negotiating in public. And he said he would not lose 40 stations, but he could lose 39 stations and still be right. He was saying that if he is booted from the 40 stations, some other stations will pick him up, but that doesn't mean it will happen in all 40 markets.
> 
> No matter whether he is dropped or not, he will get less money in the end, just like he got less money in his last contract. He's losing audience and sponsors which means a smaller contract in his future no matter how many stations he keeps.
> 
> August 5, 2013
> RUSH:  Anyway, the bottom line from all of this is that it isn't about conservatism, and no matter what happens, I am not going to be on 40 fewer radio stations, no matter what happens here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -  could be 41 too.
> 
> *The revealing part of this is that he's talking about it at all.  That tells me it's something of a crisis. * Because if it's not, you don't go on the air and give it validation by talking about it.  If it's a lot of noise about nothing, what you do is say exactly that: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he agrees with you 100%
> 
> August 26, 2008
> RUSH:   "When critics get it right, then you reply," and when you reply to something they've gotten right, it's evidence that the critic has gotten to you.
Click to expand...


No.  It IS what he said.

And, when he chuckled about "losing" 40 stations, one of the possibilities (which for some reason YOU overlook) is that he might GAIN stations.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nobody seems to look at what he may gain. Most of those markets have stations wanting a ratings boost. 

So, though he loses 40 corporate giant stations, who liberals detest, he maybe getting small business stations.


----------



## Papageorgio

Just saw an article from 2005, it was telling how Limbaugh was losing listeners and how Air America is gaining listeners and has Limbaugh worried.

That is funny shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> We like to know in advance what you Limbotomized drones will be parroting.



LOL

I haven't listened to him in years.

But you never miss him - he thanks you for your loyalty.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Papageorgio said:


> Just saw an article from 2005, it was telling how Limbaugh was losing listeners and how Air America is gaining listeners and has Limbaugh worried.
> 
> That is funny shit.



NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.  

Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.

The price they paid for sucking.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> -  could be 41 too.
> 
> *The revealing part of this is that he's talking about it at all.  That tells me it's something of a crisis. * Because if it's not, you don't go on the air and give it validation by talking about it.  If it's a lot of noise about nothing, what you do is say exactly that: nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> And he agrees with you 100%
> 
> August 26, 2008
> RUSH:   "When critics get it right, then you reply," and when you reply to something they've gotten right, it's evidence that the critic has gotten to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It IS what he said.
> 
> And, when he chuckled about "losing" 40 stations, one of the possibilities (which for some reason YOU overlook) is that* he might GAIN stations*.
Click to expand...

Why has he not gained those non Cumulus stations now? They are just as available now as they might be in the future.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw an article from 2005, it was telling how Limbaugh was losing listeners and how Air America is gaining listeners and has Limbaugh worried.
> 
> That is funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.  *
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
Click to expand...

Right, the CON$ervoFascist OWNRES of the radio stations boycotted syndicating Air America!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw an article from 2005, it was telling how Limbaugh was losing listeners and how Air America is gaining listeners and has Limbaugh worried.
> 
> That is funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.  *
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, the CON$ervoFascist OWNRES of the radio stations boycotted syndicating Air America!
Click to expand...




You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.  *
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the CON$ervoFascist OWNRES of the radio stations boycotted syndicating Air America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.
Click to expand...

No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the CON$ervoFascist OWNRES of the radio stations boycotted syndicating Air America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
Click to expand...


LOL.

You *searched* to find that mess?



Wah!  We WANTED to hear the drivel from the leftist "wits" but they have no wit and the drivel wasn't getting aired on a lot of stations!  Waaah.

(Newsflash:  audiences take time to build -- IF they merit an audience.  It's not an entitlement.   No wonder you got so confused.)

The reason they didn't spread is BECAUSE they sucked ass.  Nobody who heard that shit wanted to hear any more of it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Hey:  Edthesickdick.

I realize that ass-clowns of your stripe react poorly when the "source" offends you.

Still, the information might enlighten you.

Liberal Extremism Doomed Air America's Success | NewsBusters


----------



## Nosmo King

Nothing like an op-ed piece from the radically Conservative Newsbusters to make a point to a Liberal!  We all know what to expect from that source, and it's pitiful.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Nosmo King said:


> Nothing like an op-ed piece from the radically Conservative Newsbusters to make a point to a Liberal!  We all know what to expect from that source, and it's pitiful.



^ typical.  Expected.  Predicted.

Droids like Nosmo cannot fathom that anything from a "source" they dislike might nevertheless be of some value.

What a fucking dullard you are Nosmo.  For real.  

Let's try to simplify it for you. 

I hate The New York Slimes.  I deem them insufferably biased and often untruthful.  And yet, every once in a while, *even they* manage to engage in a random act of actual reporting.  

You must learn to get past your provincial views, Nosmo.  You fucking "liberals" are an awfully (and  very sadly) close-minded lot.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Hey:  Edthesickdick.
> 
> I realize that ass-clowns of your stripe react poorly when the "source" offends you.
> 
> Still, the information might enlighten you.
> 
> Liberal Extremism Doomed Air America's Success | NewsBusters


Pathological liar Brent Bozo is only a source for what is not true! So whatever reason his site gives for the failure of Air America, you know it is not true.

I tried to get him to back up his Gore at Monticello lie with money saying I would use his own audio track posted on his website to do it, and he pulled the audio from his site!. Later on CNN's Crossfire he claimed no one has ever challenged anything he posted on his MRC site. Just for the record, Gore didn't point to the bust of Washington and he named the bust of Franklin himself, without any help from the curator.

Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?
Watch our video collection of Gore Gaffes
Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
**** On ABC's This Week March 14, Bill Kristol noted Al Gore's gotten a free pass on gaffes. George Stephanopoulos protested: "It's hard to say he's gotten a pass. Every time he opens his mouth he gets popped." Not true on TV morning and evening newscasts: 
**** January 17, 1993: In a tour of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: 'This is George Washington on the extreme right and* Franklin on the left...*

L. Brent Bozell III, Publisher; Brent Baker, Tim Graham, Editors; Jessica Anderson, Brian Boyd, Geoffrey Dickens, Mark Drake, Paul Smith, Media Analysts; Kristina Sewell, Research Associate.* For the latest liberal media bias, read the CyberAlert at Media Research Center.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Nosmo King said:


> Nothing like an op-ed piece from the radically Conservative Newsbusters to make a point to a Liberal!  We all know what to expect from that source, and it's pitiful.



No doubt you'll be citing factual errors from them, yes?


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like an op-ed piece from the radically Conservative Newsbusters to make a point to a Liberal!  We all know what to expect from that source, and it's pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ typical.  Expected.  Predicted.
> 
> Droids like Nosmo cannot fathom that anything from* a "source" they dislike might nevertheless be of some value.*
> 
> What a fucking dullard you are Nosmo.  For real.
> 
> Let's try to simplify it for you.
> 
> I hate The New York Slimes.  I deem them insufferably biased and often untruthful.  And yet, every once in a while, *even they* manage to engage in a random act of actual reporting.
> 
> You must learn to get past your provincial views, Nosmo.  You fucking "liberals" are an awfully (and  very sadly) close-minded lot.
Click to expand...

I already told you the value of sources that I caught lying, whatever they say you know it is not true.

Here is your MessiahRushie telling the same lie I caught Brent Bozo telling, proving the CON$ervoFascist Brotherhood lie in packs.

November 17, 2010
RUSH:   * It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"* "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."*


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Pathological liar Brent Bozo is only a source for what is not true! So whatever reason his site gives for the failure of Air America, you know it is not true.
> 
> I tried to get him to back up his Gore at Monticello lie with money saying I would use his own audio track posted on his website to do it, and he pulled the audio from his site!. Later on CNN's Crossfire he claimed no one has ever challenged anything he posted on his MRC site. Just for the record, Gore didn't point to the bust of Washington and he named the bust of Franklin himself, without any help from the curator.
> 
> Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?
> Watch our video collection of Gore Gaffes
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
> **** On ABC's This Week March 14, Bill Kristol noted Al Gore's gotten a free pass on gaffes. George Stephanopoulos protested: "It's hard to say he's gotten a pass. Every time he opens his mouth he gets popped." Not true on TV morning and evening newscasts:
> **** January 17, 1993: In a tour of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: 'This is George Washington on the extreme right and* Franklin on the left...*
> 
> L. Brent Bozell III, Publisher; Brent Baker, Tim Graham, Editors; Jessica Anderson, Brian Boyd, Geoffrey Dickens, Mark Drake, Paul Smith, Media Analysts; Kristina Sewell, Research Associate.* For the latest liberal media bias, read the CyberAlert at Media Research Center.



You know edtheliar - I took you apart on this lie a couple of years ago.

MRC has it on video - yet you think your partisan lies are somehow more convincing. You slinked off after getting your ass kicked, when even far left Snopes failed to back you up.

Here is a hint edtheliar, Bozzel didn't respond to you because you're a fucking nobody - a partisan troll spewing idiocy.  That may fly on a KOS kiddies circle jerk, but no one at MRC will pay you heed.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathological liar Brent Bozo is only a source for what is not true! So whatever reason his site gives for the failure of Air America, you know it is not true.
> 
> I tried to get him to back up his Gore at Monticello lie with money saying I would use his own audio track posted on his website to do it, and he pulled the audio from his site!. Later on CNN's Crossfire he claimed no one has ever challenged anything he posted on his MRC site. Just for the record, Gore didn't point to the bust of Washington and he named the bust of Franklin himself, without any help from the curator.
> 
> Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?
> Watch our video collection of Gore Gaffes
> Gore Gaffe Videos -- Media Research Center
> **** On ABC's This Week March 14, Bill Kristol noted Al Gore's gotten a free pass on gaffes. George Stephanopoulos protested: "It's hard to say he's gotten a pass. Every time he opens his mouth he gets popped." Not true on TV morning and evening newscasts:
> **** January 17, 1993: In a tour of Monticello, Gore asked about a row of busts: "Who are these people?" The New York Times explained the curator "helpfully identified the unfamiliar faces: 'This is George Washington on the extreme right and* Franklin on the left...*
> 
> L. Brent Bozell III, Publisher; Brent Baker, Tim Graham, Editors; Jessica Anderson, Brian Boyd, Geoffrey Dickens, Mark Drake, Paul Smith, Media Analysts; Kristina Sewell, Research Associate.* For the latest liberal media bias, read the CyberAlert at Media Research Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know edtheliar -* I took you apart on this lie a couple of years ago.*
> 
> MRC has it on video - yet you think your partisan lies are somehow more convincing. You slinked off after getting your ass kicked, when even far left Snopes failed to back you up.
> 
> Here is a hint edtheliar, Bozzel didn't respond to you because you're a fucking nobody - a partisan troll spewing idiocy.  That may fly on a KOS kiddies circle jerk, but no one at MRC will pay you heed.
Click to expand...

In your dreams!

MRC removed the audio because it was downloadable and then it could be loaded into an audio player and the part with the curator saying "washington on the extreme" could be selected and looped for playback. Gore names the bust of Franklin by saying one word, "Franklin" while talking over the curator saying the looped words.

As far as the MRC video, it is not downloadable so you can't loop it and it is altered so you can't see Gore repoint to the left flank bust as he says "Franklin" because Bozo is afraid the visual clue will help you hear Gore talking over the curator. BTW, I posted the link to MRC, Here is a link to an unaltered video of the event from your MessiahRushie. He knows that his DittoNazis will never catch Gore repointing and naming the left flank bust of Franklin so he didn't alter the video when he showed it on TV.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3YrrhfRmKc&feature=youtu.be]Rush Limbaugh-Gore at Monticello - YouTube[/ame]

P.S. Bozo DID respond to me by pulling the audio off of his website!!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like an op-ed piece from the radically Conservative Newsbusters to make a point to a Liberal!  We all know what to expect from that source, and it's pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ typical.  Expected.  Predicted.
> 
> Droids like Nosmo cannot fathom that anything from* a "source" they dislike might nevertheless be of some value.*
> 
> What a fucking dullard you are Nosmo.  For real.
> 
> Let's try to simplify it for you.
> 
> I hate The New York Slimes.  I deem them insufferably biased and often untruthful.  And yet, every once in a while, *even they* manage to engage in a random act of actual reporting.
> 
> You must learn to get past your provincial views, Nosmo.  You fucking "liberals" are an awfully (and  very sadly) close-minded lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you the value of sources that I caught lying, whatever they say you know it is not true.
> 
> Here is your MessiahRushie telling the same lie I caught Brent Bozo telling, proving the CON$ervoFascist Brotherhood lie in packs.
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:   * It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"* "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."*
Click to expand...


You don't even realize it, but you just confirmed what a biased no nothing loser you have been and remain.

You re far beyond pathetic.

Your obsession with all things Rush Limbaugh, however, is kind of icky.

It's as funny as hell watching him constantly compel you to make an ever more gigantic asshole out of yourself, but still, it's kinda icky watching you melt into a caricature of the loser you are.


----------



## edthecynic

IlarMeilyr said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ typical.  Expected.  Predicted.
> 
> Droids like Nosmo cannot fathom that anything from* a "source" they dislike might nevertheless be of some value.*
> 
> What a fucking dullard you are Nosmo.  For real.
> 
> Let's try to simplify it for you.
> 
> I hate The New York Slimes.  I deem them insufferably biased and often untruthful.  And yet, every once in a while, *even they* manage to engage in a random act of actual reporting.
> 
> You must learn to get past your provincial views, Nosmo.  You fucking "liberals" are an awfully (and  very sadly) close-minded lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the value of sources that I caught lying, whatever they say you know it is not true.
> 
> Here is your MessiahRushie telling the same lie I caught Brent Bozo telling, proving the CON$ervoFascist Brotherhood lie in packs.
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH:   * It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"* "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even realize it, but you just confirmed what a biased no nothing loser you have been and remain.
> 
> You re far beyond pathetic.
> 
> Your obsession with all things Rush Limbaugh, however, is kind of icky.
> 
> It's as funny as hell watching him constantly compel you to make an ever more gigantic asshole out of yourself, but still, it's kinda icky watching you melt into a caricature of the loser you are.
Click to expand...

It really drives you crazy when I expose your MessiahRushie as the worthless lying scum he is, so much so you are reduced only to attacking me personally.
Thank you.

Here is the video of Gore talking over the curator as he names "Franklin" and points to the left flank bust. If you don't catch it on the first play, play it again until you do. The more times you have to play it, the more thoroughly you were brainwashed.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> In your dreams!
> 
> MRC removed the audio because it was downloadable and then it could be loaded into an audio player and the part with the curator saying "washington on the extreme" could be selected and looped for playback. Gore names the bust of Franklin by saying one word, "Franklin" while talking over the curator saying the looped words.
> 
> As far as the MRC video, it is not downloadable so you can't loop it and it is altered so you can't see Gore repoint to the left flank bust as he says "Franklin" because Bozo is afraid the visual clue will help you hear Gore talking over the curator. BTW, I posted the link to MRC, Here is a link to an unaltered video of the event from your MessiahRushie. He knows that his DittoNazis will never catch Gore repointing and naming the left flank bust of Franklin so he didn't alter the video when he showed it on TV.
> 
> 
> P.S. Bozo DID respond to me by pulling the audio off of his website!!!



My god edtheliar, who knew you were just so damned important?


----------



## mudwhistle

Toro said:


> Here's still here, just on 40 less stations.



Seeing as how he's on about 500 or more I don't think 40 matters all that much. 

I think we need to axe NPR. Pure liberal propaganda.

They got rid of Glenn Beck here, but Rush and Hannity are still on.


You can't silence everyone you POS liberal assholes.


----------



## Nosmo King

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like an op-ed piece from the radically Conservative Newsbusters to make a point to a Liberal!  We all know what to expect from that source, and it's pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ typical.  Expected.  Predicted.
> 
> Droids like Nosmo cannot fathom that anything from a "source" they dislike might nevertheless be of some value.
> 
> What a fucking dullard you are Nosmo.  For real.
> 
> Let's try to simplify it for you.
> 
> I hate The New York Slimes.  I deem them insufferably biased and often untruthful.  And yet, every once in a while, *even they* manage to engage in a random act of actual reporting.
> 
> You must learn to get past your provincial views, Nosmo.  You fucking "liberals" are an awfully (and  very sadly) close-minded lot.
Click to expand...

The article was not one that present reporting.  It's an op-ed piece.  Surely the tenets of journalism are vaguely familiar to even the intellectual likes of you.  And surely then you must be able to appreciate why a slanted, biased opinion piece from a radical right wing "news source" such as NewsBusters can be taken for precisely what it is and what it's worth.

The poor undereducated, under read, under informed Conservative.  What a relic deserving pity and patience.  They cuss and fume and hate so much that nothing seems to be of any worth to them at all but just what they think they know.


----------



## mudwhistle

Nosmo King said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like an op-ed piece from the radically Conservative Newsbusters to make a point to a Liberal!  We all know what to expect from that source, and it's pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ typical.  Expected.  Predicted.
> 
> Droids like Nosmo cannot fathom that anything from a "source" they dislike might nevertheless be of some value.
> 
> What a fucking dullard you are Nosmo.  For real.
> 
> Let's try to simplify it for you.
> 
> I hate The New York Slimes.  I deem them insufferably biased and often untruthful.  And yet, every once in a while, *even they* manage to engage in a random act of actual reporting.
> 
> You must learn to get past your provincial views, Nosmo.  You fucking "liberals" are an awfully (and  very sadly) close-minded lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article was not one that present reporting.  It's an op-ed piece.  Surely the tenets of journalism are vaguely familiar to even the intellectual likes of you.  And surely then you must be able to appreciate why a slanted, biased opinion piece from a radical right wing "news source" such as NewsBusters can be taken for precisely what it is and what it's worth.
> 
> *The poor undereducated, under read, under informed Conservative.  What a relic deserving pity and patience.  They cuss and fume and hate so much that nothing seems to be of any worth to them at all but just what they think they know.*
Click to expand...


Yup.....those Trayvon Martin supporters sure are assholes.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw an article from 2005, it was telling how Limbaugh was losing listeners and how Air America is gaining listeners and has Limbaugh worried.
> 
> That is funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
Click to expand...


AirAmerica (the business) went down for its bad business decisions.  The on-air talent did not.  They are still on the air today, some of them syndicated by the same outfit that sells Rash Limplaw.

Imagine Rash had originally been syndicated by somebody else, let's call them EFM Media Management, and then something called Jacor, and then Premiere.  The previous companies no longer exist but Limblob stays on the air continuously.   

Duh.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.  *
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the CON$ervoFascist OWNRES of the radio stations boycotted syndicating Air America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.
Click to expand...


Uh... in light of the previous post, the dishonesty is all yours, oh one whose first name is an anagram of "liar".


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.
> 
> 
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> You *searched* to find that mess?
> 
> 
> 
> Wah!  We WANTED to hear the drivel from the leftist "wits" but they have no wit and the drivel wasn't getting aired on a lot of stations!  Waaah.
> 
> (Newsflash:  audiences take time to build -- IF they merit an audience.  It's not an entitlement.   No wonder you got so confused.)
> 
> The reason they didn't spread is BECAUSE they sucked ass.  Nobody who heard that shit wanted to hear any more of it.
Click to expand...


....aaaand strike three.  You don't have an inkling of a clue of a wisp of an idea what builds audience.

Controversy is one thing that does.  That's why Rash has one.  Being an asshole for three hours a day, yelling "slut", singing "Barack the Magic Negro", demagoguing demons to the intellectually derelict, that's guaranteed to draw audience.   That's spectacle.  Doesn't mean all those people agree with the content, but it does mean they all agree it's spectacle.


----------



## mudwhistle

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw an article from 2005, it was telling how Limbaugh was losing listeners and how Air America is gaining listeners and has Limbaugh worried.
> 
> That is funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AirAmerica (the business) went down for its bad business decisions.  The on-air talent did not.  They are still on the air today, some of them syndicated by the same outfit that sells Rash Limplaw.
> 
> Imagine Rash had originally been syndicated by somebody else, let's call them EFM Media Management, and then something called Jacor, and then Premiere.  The previous companies no longer exist but Limblob stays on the air continuously.
> 
> Duh.
Click to expand...


Air America made libs sound mean-spirited. 

BTW, what did they need an Air America for when they already have NPR?


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirAmerica (the business) went down for its bad business decisions.  The on-air talent did not.  They are still on the air today, some of them syndicated by the same outfit that sells Rash Limplaw.
> 
> Imagine Rash had originally been syndicated by somebody else, let's call them EFM Media Management, and then something called Jacor, and then Premiere.  The previous companies no longer exist but Limblob stays on the air continuously.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Air America made libs sound mean-spirited.
Click to expand...


You've got that exactly right.  They tried to simply copy the Limblob attack-dog model, and it fell flat.  Liberals don't tend to think in those black-and-white terms.  I've brought this up before; what seems to work for the "right" is simplistic polarizing demagoguery, while what works for the left is humor.  I say "right" because Limblab's audience really isn't the "right", but the unwashed who tend to think with their emotions rather than intellect.



mudwhistle said:


> BTW, what did they need an Air America for when they already have NPR?



Entirely different.  NPR doesn't do commentary.  The only thing it has in common with AirAmerica besides being on radio, is that it's not slanted to the right.  Or I should say, _less _slanted to the right.


----------



## thanatos144

Liberals dont think at all


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw an article from 2005, it was telling how Limbaugh was losing listeners and how Air America is gaining listeners and has Limbaugh worried.
> 
> That is funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTICE that nobody needed to organize a "boycott" to "silence" Err Amerika.  *
> 
> Those ass clowns did that all by themselves.
> 
> The price they paid for sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, the CON$ervoFascist OWNRES of the radio stations boycotted syndicating Air America!
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass, nobody boycotted anyone. Air America was on in all major cities and their ratings sucked. They were usually was a bottom five station, so please spare us your bullshit.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the CON$ervoFascist OWNRES of the radio stations boycotted syndicating Air America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
Click to expand...


Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.

Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. The New York flagship station was WWRL, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?

So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.
> 
> 
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. The New York flagship station was WWRL, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
Click to expand...


And those AirAmerica hosts are still on WWRL today --- dumbass.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

thanatos144 said:


> Liberals dont think at all



That's not their fault.

They never figured out HOW to think.

It confuses them.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. The New York flagship station was WWRL, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those AirAmerica hosts are still on WWRL today --- dumbass.
Click to expand...


And the ratings still suck, dumbass and it still blows the liberals theory that big bad corporate America put the company under. It had terrible ratings, when your flagship station couldn't pull a 1.0, you know you suck.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too dishonest  to admit that abysmal ratings (i.e. virtually no audience since the programming sucked monkey nuts in hell) made the business decision inevitable, edthesickdick.
> 
> 
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. *The New York flagship station was WWRL*, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
Click to expand...

WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station on the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. *The New York flagship station was WWRL*, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station in the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.
Click to expand...


Oh, WAAAAH!

The market isn't FAIR to lolberals.

(Life isn't fair to the talentless schmuck lolberals.  Life calls for a degree of entertainment from entertainers. )

Waaahhh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Not fairsy," say the lolberals!

Lolberals like edthesickdick, whining wuss that he always is.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. The New York flagship station was WWRL, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those AirAmerica hosts are still on WWRL today --- dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the ratings still suck, dumbass and it still blows the liberals theory that big bad corporate America put the company under. It had terrible ratings, when your flagship station couldn't pull a 1.0, you know you suck.
Click to expand...


You're talking the NYC market, cretin.  Have any idea how many listeners are in that market, and how much even 0.01 _represents_?  And what the fuck do you know about its ratings?  Do you have a book?

Nor does it blow the theory; WWRL, to continue the example, is a 25kw daytime station that reduces to 5kW at night.  WABC, by comparison, is 50kW day _and _night.  That's a different class.  Or take the stations in my area: Lush Rimjob and Hannity and that crowd are on one ClearChannel station; Schultz and Miller et al are on another.  Guess which one has to shut down at sunset.  Lather, rinse, repeat.

And anyway you're still enslaved to this naive idea that the purpose of a radio program is to draw the largest possible audience.  If you believe that, then you can't believe the ideology of the content is the driving factor.  Listeners don't tune in for ideologies.  They tune in for spectacle.


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No audience because no stations carried them. I could not get them in my area, but your MessiahRushie and HanNITWITty were on 3 different stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. *The New York flagship station was WWRL*, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station on the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.
Click to expand...


When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining. 

Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for Air America choosing a small flagship station.

Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. *The New York flagship station was WWRL*, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station on the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for Air America choosing a small flagship station.
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
Click to expand...


ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.
You don't have the vaguest idea what you're talking about, do you?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station on the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for Air America choosing a small flagship station.
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.
> You don't have the vaguest idea what you're talking about, do you?
Click to expand...


Ploddo LIVES in the world of  being wrong almost all of the time.

List of Air America Radio affiliates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In REALITY, Clear Channel had a LOT to do with Err Amerika.


----------



## Pogo

WWRL Daytime:




WWRL after sunset:




WABC daytime:




WABC Nighttime:





(note that with "clear channel" status, coverage reaches roughly half of North America)

I gotta tell ya, I grew up with the NYC radio in hearing distance and I never even heard of WWRL until this thread.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

> "Algore also blames consolidation on the fact that nobody listens to liberal talk radio. They're out there in the market! If it weren't for a couple of big ownership groups out there, Air America wouldn't be on 90% of the stations that they are on."  {-- Rush}
> 
> Actually, Rush, it's hard to think of a second ownership group that has supported Air America the way we've witnessed with Clear Channel. Clearly, Gore doesn't know what he's talking about, because libtalk probably wouldn't be on the air today without the company's major stamp of approval.



The Radio Equalizer: Brian Maloney: Rush Limbaugh, Clear Channel, Air America Radio


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for Air America choosing a small flagship station.
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.
> You don't have the vaguest idea what you're talking about, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ploddo LIVES in the world of  being wrong almost all of the time.
> 
> List of Air America Radio affiliates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In REALITY, Clear Channel had a LOT to do with Err Amerika.
Click to expand...


Those are *affiliates*, dumbass.  It means they _contract to carry the show_.

No shit, Sherlock, I just said two posts ago that a ClearChannel station in my own area carries them.  That's not "backing" AirAmerica.  They are not related you idiot.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> WWRL Daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL after sunset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WABC daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WABC Nighttime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note that with "clear channel" status, coverage reaches roughly half of North America)
> 
> I gotta tell ya, I grew up with the NYC radio in hearing distance and I never even heard of WWRL until this thread.



Really fucked up the Air America would make that their flagship. The brilliant minds of Air America.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station on the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for Air America choosing a small flagship station.
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.
> You don't have the vaguest idea what you're talking about, do you?
Click to expand...


Hey dumb shit, they carried Air America on their stations in the early years. Might try reading and growing up.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL Daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL after sunset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WABC daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WABC Nighttime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note that with "clear channel" status, coverage reaches roughly half of North America)
> 
> I gotta tell ya, I grew up with the NYC radio in hearing distance and I never even heard of WWRL until this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really fucked up the Air America would make that their flagship. The brilliant minds of Air America.
Click to expand...



The intellectual black hole of your what-passes-for-posts is stupefying.

When you distribute a radio show, _you don't get to pick and choose your stations_, ya flaming ignoramus.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.
> You don't have the vaguest idea what you're talking about, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo LIVES in the world of  being wrong almost all of the time.
> 
> List of Air America Radio affiliates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In REALITY, Clear Channel had a LOT to do with Err Amerika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are *affiliates*, dumbass.  It means they _contract to carry the show_.
> 
> No shit, Sherlock, I just said two posts ago that a ClearChannel station in my own area carries them.  That's not "backing" AirAmerica.  They are not related you idiot.
Click to expand...


Ploddo, you dick sucker, that's a pretty obvious effort to move the goal post.

Too late, lass.

What you had stupidly, ignorantly and incorrectly SAID, you dipshit, was that "*ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.*"

You were flatly, completely and totally wrong.  

And you don't have the stones to even admit as much.  



It's ok.

We all enjoy laughing AT you, you dishonest hack bitch.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams!
> 
> MRC removed the audio because it was downloadable and then it could be loaded into an audio player and the part with the curator saying "washington on the extreme" could be selected and looped for playback. Gore names the bust of Franklin by saying one word, "Franklin" while talking over the curator saying the looped words.
> 
> As far as the MRC video, it is not downloadable so you can't loop it and it is altered so you can't see Gore repoint to the left flank bust as he says "Franklin" because Bozo is afraid the visual clue will help you hear Gore talking over the curator. BTW, I posted the link to MRC, Here is a link to an unaltered video of the event from your MessiahRushie. He knows that his DittoNazis will never catch Gore repointing and naming the left flank bust of Franklin so he didn't alter the video when he showed it on TV.
> 
> 
> P.S. Bozo DID respond to me by pulling the audio off of his website!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god edtheliar, who knew you were just so damned important?
Click to expand...

Obviously I'm important enough that you couldn't rebut my post, but could only make a personal attack. You will probably lie again that you "took me apart" now.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Edthesickdick DREAMS about Rush Limbaugh.



Sick, but true.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for Air America choosing a small flagship station.
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.
> You don't have the vaguest idea what you're talking about, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb shit, they carried Air America on their stations in the early years. Might try reading and growing up.
Click to expand...


You don't have the wispiest clue what you're talking about.  "Carrying" a program is not "backing" it.  It's a simple product buy-and-sell.  And since ClearChannel is the largest owner group of radio stations (1200 at their peak before they started hemorrhaging), OF COURSE they're going to be well represented in what AirAmerica sells them.  Just as they're going to be well represented in what ESPN sells them, what DialGlobal sells them, what Disney sells them, on and on and on.  NONE of that means ClearChannel is "backing" ESPN or DialGlobal or Disney.

Jesus Christ on a Bicycle, you are pathetic.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo LIVES in the world of  being wrong almost all of the time.
> 
> List of Air America Radio affiliates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In REALITY, Clear Channel had a LOT to do with Err Amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are *affiliates*, dumbass.  It means they _contract to carry the show_.
> 
> No shit, Sherlock, I just said two posts ago that a ClearChannel station in my own area carries them.  That's not "backing" AirAmerica.  They are not related you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ploddo, you dick sucker, that's a pretty obvious effort to move the goal post.
> 
> Too late, lass.
> 
> What you had stupidly, ignorantly and incorrectly SAID, you dipshit, was that "*ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.*"
> 
> You were flatly, completely and totally wrong.
> 
> And you don't have the stones to even admit as much.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok.
> 
> We all enjoy laughing AT you, you dishonest hack bitch.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself, ya lying hack.  It was about Papawackio's "backing" bullshit, and you know it.  And the fact remains, ClearChannel never owned AirAmerica, in whole or in part.  There was never a merger; one was never a division of the other.  Nothing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are *affiliates*, dumbass.  It means they _contract to carry the show_.
> 
> No shit, Sherlock, I just said two posts ago that a ClearChannel station in my own area carries them.  That's not "backing" AirAmerica.  They are not related you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo, you dick sucker, that's a pretty obvious effort to move the goal post.
> 
> Too late, lass.
> 
> What you had stupidly, ignorantly and incorrectly SAID, you dipshit, was that "*ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.*"
> 
> You were flatly, completely and totally wrong.
> 
> And you don't have the stones to even admit as much.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok.
> 
> We all enjoy laughing AT you, you dishonest hack bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya lying hack.  It was about Papawackio's "backing" bullshit, and you know it.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, you lying twat.

I quoted *you*, you dishonest bitch.

Your fail is now complete.


----------



## Pogo

IlarMeilyr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo, you dick sucker, that's a pretty obvious effort to move the goal post.
> 
> Too late, lass.
> 
> What you had stupidly, ignorantly and incorrectly SAID, you dipshit, was that "*ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.*"
> 
> You were flatly, completely and totally wrong.
> 
> And you don't have the stones to even admit as much.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok.
> 
> We all enjoy laughing AT you, you dishonest hack bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya lying hack.  It was about Papawackio's "backing" bullshit, and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you lying twat.
> 
> I quoted *you*, you dishonest bitch.
> 
> Your fail is now complete.
Click to expand...


And you took it out of context, because that's the soup a dishonest troll loser who welshes on bets swims in.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya lying hack.  It was about Papawackio's "backing" bullshit, and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you lying twat.
> 
> I quoted *you*, you dishonest bitch.
> 
> Your fail is now complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you took it out of context, because that's the soup a dishonest troll loser who welshes on bets swims in.
Click to expand...



It was IN context, you lying hack bitch.

And if Clear Channel chose to put that drek Err Amerika on a goodly number of its stations, you lying hack bitch needle dick fly fucker, that DOES constitute "backing" Err Amerika, too.  For the record.

As I ACCURATELY noted, your fail is complete.

And, as you knew when you just lied again, I didn't "welsh" on anything.

I see that once you are on a roll of lying, you can't stop, you dishonest rancid twat whore.



Did I mention that your fail is complete?

It is, you know.  Now EVERYONE sees you for the abject lying hack twat you are.  Good job.


----------



## Pogo

No, dumb shit.  A buyer/seller arrangement is not one "backing" the other.

I sell you a radio program; you give me money.
I provide value to you; you provide value to me.
I'm not "backing" you; you're not "backing" me.

*ex·change  *
/iks&#712;CH&#257;nj/
Noun
An act of giving one thing and receiving another (esp. of the same type or value) in return

*back·ing*  (bkng)
n.
1. Something forming a back: the backing of a carpet
2.
a. Support or aid: financial backing
b. Approval or endorsement: The President has backing from the farm belt

Now run along before your gloryhole closes.


----------



## edthecynic

Papageorgio said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Air America was on 66 stations when it went down. It had 63 stations that over the years left due to format changes. One of the largest subscribers was Clear Channel. The problem was suck ass ratings. Some of those stations that dropped AA, went to Catholic radio, Mexican music, many went to sports radio.
> 
> Their ratings on average was an astounding 1.3. Portland, Or had the highest ratings at 3.7. *The New York flagship station was WWRL*, with a whooping 0.5, that was the flagship station! Who in the hell was listening?
> 
> So spare us all the big business bull shit, the boycott rash of shit, blame it on the radio hosts, they sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station on the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for* Air America choosing a small flagship station.*
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
Click to expand...

It's not like you can just pick any station you want or they would have picked WABC-AM! All the radio bands were licensed so finding a free station at any given time is a crap shoot. WWRL was actually a step up from their previous NYC flagship, WLIB, where they could only broadcast at night.


----------



## Pogo

edthecynic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWRL at that time was a very low power station with only 5,000 watts, as opposed to Limpball's WABC-AM which was 50,000 watt "blowtorch." WABC-AM was the strongest station on the radio in my Jersey Shore area and WWRL could not be picked up at all. WABC-AM could be picked up in Canada! So not only were there few stations carrying Air America, the stations that did were low power stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for* Air America choosing a small flagship station.*
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not like you can just pick any station you want or they would have picked WABC-AM! All the radio bands were licensed so finding a free station at any given time is a crap shoot. WWRL was actually a step up from their previous NYC flagship, WLIB, where they could only broadcast at night.
Click to expand...


Dude takes a Ron Burgundy avatar and then thinks he knows how broadcasting works.
Not the sharpest knife in the drawer.  More like a spoon.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are *affiliates*, dumbass.  It means they _contract to carry the show_.
> 
> No shit, Sherlock, I just said two posts ago that a ClearChannel station in my own area carries them.  That's not "backing" AirAmerica.  They are not related you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ploddo, you dick sucker, that's a pretty obvious effort to move the goal post.
> 
> Too late, lass.
> 
> What you had stupidly, ignorantly and incorrectly SAID, you dipshit, was that "*ClearChannel never had anything to do with AirAmerica, fabricator.*"
> 
> You were flatly, completely and totally wrong.
> 
> And you don't have the stones to even admit as much.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok.
> 
> We all enjoy laughing AT you, you dishonest hack bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, ya lying hack.  It was about Papawackio's "backing" bullshit, and you know it.  And the fact remains, ClearChannel never owned AirAmerica, in whole or in part.  There was never a merger; one was never a division of the other.  Nothing.
Click to expand...


After a few years clear channel and other station went to more profitable and larger listening audiences, like Catholic radio and salsa music.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Limbaugh started he was on one station, on the weekends in Sacramento, Ca. He built himself up and made it work, he was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Not anyone's fault but Air America's fault, that it went under. Clear Channel backed Air America originally. So again Ed, quit trying to blame others for* Air America choosing a small flagship station.*
> 
> Air America was on Sirius but that didn't help them either.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like you can just pick any station you want or they would have picked WABC-AM! All the radio bands were licensed so finding a free station at any given time is a crap shoot. WWRL was actually a step up from their previous NYC flagship, WLIB, where they could only broadcast at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude takes a Ron Burgundy avatar and then thinks he knows how broadcasting works.
> Not the sharpest knife in the drawer.  More like a spoon.
Click to expand...


Pogo, you fucking, think ou know everything about everything and in reality, you know nothing. Air America screwed its self and never was going to make it, bad ownership and no audience.


----------



## Pogo

No Burgundy, ou don't know squatsola.  Ou think ClearChannel (it's one word, capitalized) acts as a unit; it doesn't.  It owns stations that take on whatever format they think will work, individually.  That may include Ed Schultz or Plush Limpblob or ESPN or Disney or the local fricking air traffic control tower.  Because AirAmerica and ClearChannel are _not related entities_.  Never were.  Ou might limit ouself to topic ou might actually know something about, like bad looking suits.

Ou get quite the defensive meltdown on for a guy ou tried to claim ou don't even listen to.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> No Burgundy, ou don't know squatsola.  Ou think ClearChannel (it's one word, capitalized) acts as a unit; it doesn't.  It owns stations that take on whatever format they think will work, individually.  That may include Ed Schultz or Plush Limpblob or ESPN or Disney or the local fricking air traffic control tower.  Because AirAmerica and ClearChannel are _not related entities_.  Never were.  Ou might limit ouself to topic ou might actually know something about, like bad looking suits.
> 
> Ou get quite the defensive meltdown on for a guy ou tried to claim ou don't even listen to.



I used to work in radio, dumb shit, I knew the games. I listen to radio all the time, I have SiriusXM. I never said I didn't listen to radio. I listen mainly to sports and old time radio. I also never said that AA or Clear Channel were related nut job, Clear Channel had several stations that ran Air America. One of you idiots claimed big radio companies helped shutdown AA, I was pointing out that Clear Channel helped by running their format. They backed AA in the sense they ran their shows. I never said Clear Channel owned or was a partner of AA. You make up shit, just to argue. That or you don't comprehend what you read.


----------



## Surfer

mudwhistle said:


> Air America made libs sound mean-spirited. ?



Most liberals ARE mean-spirited. They think it's ok to kill babies, to torture them, to sodomize each other, to bleat for criminals and terrorists. They commit the vast majority of criminal behavior. Most of them are the maggots of this country.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> And those AirAmerica hosts are still on WWRL today --- dumbass.



On a single station? Impressive.

Leftists do well on television news. They can read distorted copy, the NBC sound studio can create audio of Zimmerman saying "coon." They can use CGI to create video to smear the opposition, etc.

But radio is different, radio has depth. It is the exploration of ideas. Once any person of average intellect with at least a modicum of integrity examines the ideas behind leftism, they are repulsed> Leftism is founded on repulsive ideas, racism, totalitarianism, speech and thought control, institutional theft, crushing the human spirit with faceless bureaucracies, etc.

People follow leftism because they have something to personally gain from the oppression of others, or because they are duped. It is con-artist and mark. Leftism never works if one looks too closely. The in-depth analysis that is the heart of talk radio is the antithesis of leftism. The two cannot mix.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> No, dumb shit.  A buyer/seller arrangement is not one "backing" the other.
> 
> I sell you a radio program; you give me money.
> I provide value to you; you provide value to me.
> I'm not "backing" you; you're not "backing" me.
> 
> *ex·change  *
> /iks&#712;CH&#257;nj/
> Noun
> An act of giving one thing and receiving another (esp. of the same type or value) in return
> 
> *back·ing*  (bkng)
> n.
> 1. Something forming a back: the backing of a carpet
> 2.
> a. Support or aid: financial backing
> b. Approval or endorsement: The President has backing from the farm belt
> 
> Now run along before your gloryhole closes.



Pogo, you're balls deep in the hound for all to see - a little late to start claiming that you're not fucking the dog...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Dude takes a Ron Burgundy avatar and then thinks he knows how broadcasting works.
> Not the sharpest knife in the drawer.  More like a spoon.



You look like a fool here.

If you had any self-awareness, you'd know that. You got your ass handed to you, but don't grasp it, because you're not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag...


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Burgundy, ou don't know squatsola.  Ou think ClearChannel (it's one word, capitalized) acts as a unit; it doesn't.  It owns stations that take on whatever format they think will work, individually.  That may include Ed Schultz or Plush Limpblob or ESPN or Disney or the local fricking air traffic control tower.  Because AirAmerica and ClearChannel are _not related entities_.  Never were.  Ou might limit ouself to topic ou might actually know something about, like bad looking suits.
> 
> Ou get quite the defensive meltdown on for a guy ou tried to claim ou don't even listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work in radio, dumb shit, I knew the games. I listen to radio all the time, I have SiriusXM. I never said I didn't listen to radio. I listen mainly to sports and old time radio. I also never said that AA or Clear Channel were related nut job, Clear Channel had several stations that ran Air America. One of you idiots claimed big radio companies helped shutdown AA, I was pointing out that Clear Channel helped by running their format. They backed AA in the sense they ran their shows. I never said Clear Channel owned or was a partner of AA. You make up shit, just to argue. That or you don't comprehend what you read.
Click to expand...


So have I, dipweed, and I have no doubt deeper than you considering your abject ignorance of how things work.  But I can see why you no longer do. 

OOoh, ou have an actual Sirius radio.  I'm impressed.  Guess that makes ou a expert.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Burgundy, ou don't know squatsola.  Ou think ClearChannel (it's one word, capitalized) acts as a unit; it doesn't.  It owns stations that take on whatever format they think will work, individually.  That may include Ed Schultz or Plush Limpblob or ESPN or Disney or the local fricking air traffic control tower.  Because AirAmerica and ClearChannel are _not related entities_.  Never were.  Ou might limit ouself to topic ou might actually know something about, like bad looking suits.
> 
> Ou get quite the defensive meltdown on for a guy ou tried to claim ou don't even listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work in radio, dumb shit, I knew the games. I listen to radio all the time, I have SiriusXM. I never said I didn't listen to radio. I listen mainly to sports and old time radio. I also never said that AA or Clear Channel were related nut job, Clear Channel had several stations that ran Air America. One of you idiots claimed big radio companies helped shutdown AA, I was pointing out that Clear Channel helped by running their format. They backed AA in the sense they ran their shows. I never said Clear Channel owned or was a partner of AA. You make up shit, just to argue. That or you don't comprehend what you read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So have I, dipweed, and I have no doubt deeper than you considering your abject ignorance of how things work.  But I can see why you no longer do.
> 
> OOoh, ou have an actual Sirius radio.  I'm impressed.  Guess that makes ou a expert.
Click to expand...


So you got nothing and attack me personally, at least we all know I won. Have a great night.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work in radio, dumb shit, I knew the games. I listen to radio all the time, I have SiriusXM. I never said I didn't listen to radio. I listen mainly to sports and old time radio. I also never said that AA or Clear Channel were related nut job, Clear Channel had several stations that ran Air America. One of you idiots claimed big radio companies helped shutdown AA, I was pointing out that Clear Channel helped by running their format. They backed AA in the sense they ran their shows. I never said Clear Channel owned or was a partner of AA. You make up shit, just to argue. That or you don't comprehend what you read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have I, dipweed, and I have no doubt deeper than you considering your abject ignorance of how things work.  But I can see why you no longer do.
> 
> OOoh, ou have an actual Sirius radio.  I'm impressed.  Guess that makes ou a expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you got nothing and attack me personally, at least we all know I won. Have a great night.
Click to expand...


I never attack first -- ass clown.  Go clean your own house.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So have I, dipweed, and I have no doubt deeper than you considering your abject ignorance of how things work.  But I can see why you no longer do.
> 
> OOoh, ou have an actual Sirius radio.  I'm impressed.  Guess that makes ou a expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got nothing and attack me personally, at least we all know I won. Have a great night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never attack first -- ass clown.  Go clean your own house.
Click to expand...


So you got caught, big deal, it's not like that doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> So have I, dipweed, and I have no doubt deeper than you considering your abject ignorance of how things work.  But I can see why you no longer do.
> 
> OOoh, ou have an actual Sirius radio.  I'm impressed.  Guess that makes ou a expert.



Pogo;

I think he means he worked at a radio station as was involved in broadcasting.

We know GoodWill had you working the back trying to fix radios for their second hand stores - but these are separate concepts.... 

Standard Disclaimer: I fully support the rehabilitation efforts of GoodWill, even if it didn't really work on Pogo.....


----------

